# (5E) D&D/Moorcock Multiverse Inspiration PBP



## JharyOConnah (Dec 15, 2019)

In the far corners of the multiverse, life's facts appeared consistent. Things unfolded as one would assume. Time, as strange as it ever was, rolled on in a consistent fashion.

Although time, and it's passage, was a difficult thing to pin-point among the various spheres of the multiverse, everyone agreed, there had been a tremendous amount of SOMETHING since the last great storm.

Then was then and now was now...

Things were as different as they ever had been. No one could deny it.

All the planes had changed, although the more changes that occurred the more things stayed the same. Most denizens of the prime materials didn't even notice. Hell, most anybody ANYWHERE hadn't observed at all.

The gate cities of the outlands slowly drifted further apart. Beings of the outer-planes, always extremely aloof, became even more self-interested than usual. Nightmares grew, creeping from the shadow-lands into the fey-wild. Chaos spread, even under the guise of normalcy and consistency.

Sigil, inherently absorbed in its own philosophies, barely perceived.

Everything “seemed” the same, yet change was everywhere. At first unnoticed, yet growing...

Things taken for granted started to function differently. Societies and worlds adjusted as the magic they assumed would work one way became wild and unpredictable. Chaos began to infect where once everything had been benign, orderly, righteous.

Imperceptibly the storm expanded...until all there was WAS the storm.

Multi-colored clouds covered the sky. What little communication occurred between the planes confirmed the strangeness of the occurrence. And in places more remote, people began to panic.

Solar systems ceased to function. The laws of nature were in upheaval.

Everything that WAS was not. Everything that COULD'VE BEEN wasn't at all...

But, even as the storm disturbed the natural order, it forced everything closer, moved everything into sharper focus. Even as Chaos pushed as hard as it could, and unchanging similarity pushed back, a single tone rang out across the planes. A solitary lead note for the orchestra to follow.

A new age of everything had begun. Nothing would ever be the same. Thoughts inverted. Perceptions imploded. Connections that ‘never were’ became commonplace.  Common ideas disintegrated.

And throughout, the storm enveloped the universe as we know...

Contained in some cosmic parlor, in a room above anything and everything, a game unfolded. Chaos versus Law. Order versus Chance. The sides were still being drawn, but everyone knew that this was for keeps. Something HAD to happen. It was no one's choice. This would determine the fate of the NEW multiverse. This was it.

All on your own, you may have never known, but fate and the 'balance of everything' has determined to bring you together. Movements ARE afoot.

A new paradigm is evolving… (as it always has, as it always will)

New allegiances form. New pictures are framed.

You say goodbye.

I say hello.

(Everyone please post your personal “chapter one” below.)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 18, 2019)

A very bad storm has sprung up in everyone's home plane for the last few weeks. It's more severe than any older people can remember EVER happening. Local wise women and medicine men whisper that such a storm happened eons ago, before the world turned and the current age started. 

Those same smart elders say a new age is upon us, but this isn't the first time apocalypse had been warned. Maybe they're worrying for nothing. They are, after all, old and set in their ways...

Multi-colored clouds fill the sky. Lightning flashes, thunder crashes, a tremendous downpour floods local common grounds and private abodes alike. No one is happy about it and everyone is just trying to lie low and wait out the storm. ⛈

As the weeks have gone on this has given everyone a somewhat grim outlook. No fire is quite warm enough. No set of clothes completely dry. And there's never a second helping of stew...

Something's gotta give. 

You can't help but feel like this storm is much bigger than whatever corner of whatever world you find yourself in. Something huge was happening. 

* * *


----------



## tglassy (Dec 18, 2019)

Thunder raged outside the small hideout.  Wind blew and tore at the building, the creaks and moans of the old wood seeming as if it would rip off its hinges.  The folk inside shivered against the cold, the fire not quite warming the room, despite its size.  It was little more than a poor house, a place for the poor and the destitute to find some shelter. 

Unfortunately, other kinds of folks looked to these places for shelter as well.

Kaylee sat, huddled in the corner, her arms wrapped around herself.  Being ten years old, and an orphan at that, she wasn't able to push her way closer to the fire.  Bart the Fart was there, along with his crew.  They'd come in just around night fall, looking for peace from the storms that had plagued the land of late.  

Bart didn't like his nickname, given to him because of the smell he seemed to always give off.  He was a horrid man.  Kaylee didn't like him at all.  She never saw him often, but every time she did she scampered away in the other direction.  He was known for his liking girls her age, few of which recovered after he'd found them.  And since she didn't have a daddy and her momma died of the sickness a few years ago, she'd been lucky not to be caught by him or any of his crew.  

But that was before the storms came a few weeks ago.  Before then, when Bart came into a hovel like this one, she'd have snuck out of it quick as a mouse, and as quiet to boot.  But the wind and lightning outside were scarier than Bart's grabby hands and festering lip.  

She wasn't the only one in the hovel.  There were a good dozen people, beside's Bart's crew.  Bart and company had burst in an hour ago, just after sundown, and made everyone sitting near the fire move.  One of them had grabbed Kaylee by the shirt and thrown her to the side, off the stone she'd been using as a chair.  

So she sat in the corner, curled, hoping against hope that Bart wouldn't look her way.  

Hope apparently didn't like her, today.  While she was peaking around, her eyes happened to catch Bart's.  He wasn't a pretty man.  His nose was broken, and he had a perpetual sore on his lip that never seemed to completely heal.  He looked at her, his eyes lingering on her bare leg.  She only had one pair of pants, and one of the legs had finally ripped away, when the baker had tripped while chasing her and managed to grab the leg.  She'd pulled, letting it rip, deciding the loaf of bread she'd stolen was worth the meager warmth the leg of the pants had provided.

Now, as he looked at her, she wished she'd let the baker catch her.  The Baker, at least, only smacked kids that stole from him a little bit, and he never kicked more than once.  He usually barely even left a bruise.  But seeing the way Bart was staring, her gut started to turn.  Maybe she could deal with the storm outside...

Bart got up from his seat, and Kaylee started looking around the room.  She knew everyone in there, but she didn't count any of them as friends.  She only knew them the way all the poor of the city knew each other.  She also knew none of them would bother helping her.  They just didn't care.  What was a little girl to them?  

She kept her face stoic as Bart strode over to her, a confident look on his face. 

"'Ello, precious," he said, bending down.  She could smell him strongly, now, a putrid smell that churled her stomach.  She tried to curl up tighter, tried looking away.  "Now, don't be like that.  You seem right cold.  I gots ways to keep you warm, I do.  Nice ways.  You won't even know its cold outside, no you won't."

He turned back to his men. "Kap.  Clear out the back room."

His lackey got up and moved to the single room in the back of the hovel.  It was usually used for storage, but sometimes people slept there when they didn't want to be bothered.  

Bart turned back to Kaylee, reaching out his hand.  "Why don't you come with me..." he started to say.

Kaylee's whole body tensed.  Her hand, hidden from view, closed around a small wooden stick with a rusty nail sticking out of one end.  She'd found it at a site where they were building a new house.  She gripped it, and as Bart grabbed her arm, she struck.  She slammed the rusty nail down on his hand, and he jumped back, screaming in pain.  His reaction ripped the stick out of her hand, the nail still embedded in his.  He tried to move away from her, but was crouched down, and he wound up falling on to his back. 

Kaylee shot up and ran to the door.  The Storm would be better than here.  

Bart's men were busy laughing, but one of them managed to rise and catch her before she could get to the door.  He grabbed her by the arm and flung her into the wall on the other side of the room.  She was small, and didn't weigh much.  When she hit, she nearly blacked out.  

Bart was cursing as he stood up, pulling the nail out of his hand.  His face was red, and spittle was dribbling down his lip.  

"Having some trouble, Barty?" one of the men laughed.  

Bart threw the stick at him, but he dodged it, and that just caused the men to laugh more.  Everyone else in the hovel purposefully turned away and minded their own business.  

Bart's glare turned to her.  "You're going to regret that before the night is over, little wench!"

He moved to grab her.  

The door of the hovel slammed open, the icy wind flowing over the room, nearly putting out the fire in the hearth.  Then the fire erupted, causing all the men near it to jump back, some falling backwards on the ground.  

The man in the doorway walked slowly into the room, the spurs on his boots jingling as he stepped.  He wore a long, dark coat that reached past his knees, with a wide brimed hat on his head.  The hair under his hat seemed to glow, the light shifting like burning embers.  His eyes were the same, glowing with a barely hidden intensity.  The smell of brimstone seemed to follow him. 

Everyone in the room seemed to freeze as the man entered.  The average mood of the people inside went from indifferent, to terrified.  They all recognized what he was.

A Gatekeeper had come.  

"Bartleby Pile," the man said, his voice like the roar of crackling flame. 

"A-ain't nobody here by that name," Bart said, stepping away from the man, fear obvious in his eyes.  

The Gatekeeper looked around the room.  One of Bart's men pointed at Bart, "He's Bart!  Take him!  I ain't done nothin!"

"Shut up, you idiot!" Bart called.  He stood up straighter, facing the Gatekeeper.  "I ain't gotta answer to you, demon spawn."

"I'm not a demon," the Gatekeeper said, sighing with exasperation, as if explaining something for the hundreth time.  "And I require no answers.  But all men answer to Infiri.  I'm just here to arrange the meeting."

At the mention of the God of Judgement, Bart stiffened.  The Gatekeeper stepped into the room, apparently not seeing one of Bart's men behind the door.  Kaylee cried out as the man stepped out, holding a revolver to the back of the Gatekeeper's head.  Gatekeepers were not immortal.  They could be killed.  

At Kaylee's cry, the Gatekeeper dodged to the side just as the gun went off.  He spun, grabbing the man's arm and knocking the gun away.  The gun flew, landing near Kaylee.  The Gatekeeper spun the man, throwing him into a few of Bart's other lackeys before they could get up to help.  Kaylee inched towards the revolver, grabbing it in her tiny hands.

Bart came in, knife drawn.  Bart had always been a horrible shot, so bad that he had been made fun of by everyone in town.  He'd stopped carrying a gun because of it. 

But he was deadly with his knives. 

The Gatekeeper managed to grab Bart's wrist, hitting him in the face with his elbow, breaking Bart's nose once more.  He kicked Bart, sending him to the ground.  Bart came down next to the fire, and grabbed a thick, burning stick by the cool part sticking out.  He turned swung he flaming stick at the Gatekeeper. 

It hit the Gatekeeper in the face, gouging a deep, burning gash.  

The Gatekeeper slowly turned to face Bart, the wound on his face red and angry, blood leaking from it.  Then, to everyone's surprise, it began to heal.  Within moments the wound was completely gone, the Gatekeeper standing there as if nothing had happened.  

Bart swung again, obviously shaken, but the Gatekeeper just grabbed the stick by the burning part, stopping the swing.  He stood there, holding stick as the flames wreathed around his hand as if they weren't there, looking in to Bart's eyes.

Bart dropped the stick and fell to his knees.  There was no fighting a man like this.

"Please," he said, tears streaming down his face.  "Please, I don't wanna die."

"How many young girls have asked the same of you, Bart?" the Gatekeeper said, the fire cracking in his voice.  He held out his hand, and fire swirled around it, coalescing into a solid, metallic form.  A revolver, black and etched with glowing, red runes.  He aimed it at Bart's head.  "Welcome to the Gates of Infiri."

He pulled the trigger.  

The sound was deafening in the small room.  Bart's body fell to the ground, a neat hole in his head.  The Gatekeeper blew the smoke from the barrel of the gun, and the gun itself seemed to melt into smoke.  He turned and made his way for the door. 


*_*


Josiah's work was done.  Another evil man sent to meet his Master for final judgement.  Bart had been a rapist and murderer.  Infiri gave Josiah great leeway on who he targeted.  He was very hands off, trusting in his Gatekeepers to do their job, and do it with honor.  Josiah was very careful about who he decided to send to Infiri's Gates.  But he had no doubt that of all the men Josiah had sent, few had deserved it as much as Bartleby Pile.  

Still, Josiah felt no glee at this death.  He never did.  As he turned, he could feel a small portion of the man's soul settle over him, granting him a little of its vitality, replacing the last bit he'd had, which he'd used to heal the wound on his face.  This piece of the evil man's soul, which he took every time he killed, would give him some protection against injury, and allow him to heal.  Not much, but it was usually enough.  A gift from Infiri.  One of many.  

As he reached the door, another gunshot rang out, shocking everyone in the room, including the Gatekeeper.  

Josiah spun, seeing another of Bart's men holding a gun.  Bart's man stood for a moment, then fell to the ground, a bullet hole in his back.  

A young girl stood behind him.  She held a gun in her hand, the one Josiah had knocked to the ground earlier, smoke curling from the barrel.  

_She's so young..._he thought.  Younger than he'd been when he'd killed his first man.  Though, not by much.  Kanadra was not a safe place.

Josiah looked her over, seeing the firm look in her eye.  The quiet strength.  Of all the people in the room, she was the only one who didn't look on him with fear.  

She lowered the gun as he walked over to her.  Josiah examined the dead man at her feet.  A clean shot, right in his heart.  

He tipped his hat to her in thanks.

"What's yer name?" he asked her.

"Kaylee," she said.  "I'm ten and I'm not afraid of you."

Josiah grinned.  Ah, the boldness of youth.  "I believe you," he said.  And he did.  "You'll never have to be afraid of me, Kaylee."

He held his hand out, offering her a small, metal badge.  The symbol of the Gatekeepers.  "When you're old enough, come find me," he said.

She took the badge.  Then he turned from her, his cloak swirling behind him, and made his way back into the storm.  This night's work wasn't done.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 19, 2019)

Alan thought about the dress.

It was still there, on the dressmaker's dummy. In his mind, he was still up there, adjusting the cut, fixing the arrangement of the scarves, checking to see how it held the light. It was the first time he'd designed a dress from scratch, and he wanted it to be perfect.

Right now, Alan would eat a small puppy to be back up there, and he stole a glance towards the second story of the Sterling Tailor's Guild to remind himself of why he couldn't - and there it was, the giant oak tree, torn from its roots by wind and rain and having collided with the side of the building. It was huge enough to be visible through the lashing rain.

_All that work, ruined,_ he thought, as he handled another sandbag and passed it up the line.

Down the line, there was Penny, for whom the dress was being made. She wanted something pretty for spring festivities and incredibly, she'd asked him to design it. Alan didn't know what to think about that. She'd always caught his eye, but she saw right through him and had no time for him at all. So why him?

There was another crack of thunder, that Alan could feel in his teeth. The sheepdogs howled, and he knew how they felt. His muscles were turning to mush - right now it felt like his entire life was simply handing bags of sand up the line. But the alternative was letting the river burst its banks, and if that happened, there were a whole lot of homes and lives that would be ruined.

Still, there was that petty little part of him that wanted to go back into the shop and tweak the design a little, to make sure it was just right. To make a thing so beautiful, no one could argue with it the way they argued with him over everything else.

But there was another part of Alan, a growing part, that - ever since he heard the music - knew that really, he was the one who'd been arguing with them.

Against his wrists, the bracers sat. He wore them all the time now. They were like no other instrument he knew - sure, he could play the lyre and the flute, but these were like nothing else. If only he had time to tap out a melody of the kind that soothed him.

But there was no time. There was only the rain and the sandbags. And so, he kept going.

And then the thunder cracked once more, and Alan wondered if this was his doing; if he'd removed something sacred from the circle that he'd found, the one that he'd stepped inside of and that had shown him a forest where the air had never smelled sweeter, and the trees had never grown taller. Maybe this was his fault.

He wondered if he should put them back...

And then, he was jolted out of his wandering thoughts by someone crying out, further up the line.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 19, 2019)

Josiah Jones didn't sleep much, but when he did the same images, the same thoughts creeped through his mind.

He saw the world dying. Saw all the evil men. Perishing. Annihilated. Gone. Outside bled in. The storm echoed though Josiah's mind. But he saw innocents perish as well. Too many to count. Josiah awoke with a sweat.

And then. Late at night, rain still rattling on the window of the tiny shanty, Jones heard a knock at the door. Knock. Knock. Knock.

* * *

Alan heard a scream. And again. Definitely...SOMEONE said his name. Well, A name she recognized.

Everyone else along the line kept stacking sandbags. No body was happy.

"Prin-cess! Help! Princess!"

That didn't make any sense. Or did it?

It echoed in Alan's mind.

* * *


----------



## tglassy (Dec 19, 2019)

Josiah rubbed his face, trying to still his heart from the nightmares he'd been having.  A knock at the door, at this hour?  

He got up from his bed, his chest bare, exposing a number of nasty scars he'd collected over the years.  he wore the simple shorts he generally slept in.  He rarely used a blanket, or warm clothing, as his nature as a Gatekeeper kept him warm indefinitely.  

He went to his gun belt before going to the door. He could summon his Infernal Revolver if he wanted, but when he wasn't trying to intimidate a target, he typically just drew it the old fashioned way.

He pulled the pistol out and cocked it.  Another of his gifts from his master, he'd never had to reload the thing.  

He moved to the door, keeping the pistol out of sight, before opening it a crack to see who was on the other side.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 19, 2019)

Ralph sat on the floor, his sketchpad on his lap, the box of colored pencils near his knee. The TV was on, and Mom sat in her chair, blanket across her lap, watching Jessica Fletcher piece together clues in order to save some fictional famous actress's life. Anne, Ralph's sister, sat at the dining room table, working on her homework. Ralph's younger brother Louis was somewhere in the back of the house, probably building something with his Erector Set. Outside, thunder rumbled, and the wind rushed by the windows.

"We interrupt our regularly scheduled program...."

Mom muttered a monosyllabic cuss word. The local weatherman came on, dressed in a dark suit and looking quite professional as he began to explain how serious the storm might get. Safety warnings, what to do in case of an emergency, blah, blah, blah.

Ralph tuned it out and focused again on his picture. As always, the shading was not working. He knew the light source was to the upper left, but still he couldn't quite get the shadows right. Round shapes looked flat. Parts that should have been in the light weren't. Ralph sighed. When he closed his eyes, he could see his dream self. Vivid colors, real shadows, a palpable solidity that his fingers and pencils could not translate to paper.

"Did you do your homework?" Mom said.

"Uh huh," Ralph lied.

A bone-jarring _thud!_ boomed out, and then all the lights went out.

From the garage, Dad yelled, "Damn transformer blew! Get the candles!"

Anne got the candles. Louis came up front and climbed onto the sofa. Ralph sighed again. He'd never get the shading right now. Too dark. Rain started, a deep drumming on the roof.

While the rest of the family busied themselves with candles, Ralph got up and went to his room. As usual, no one seemed to notice his exit. Might as well go to bed, he thought. Despite the noise of the storm, Ralph had little trouble drifting off. Soon, he heard nothing. All was dark and calm and warm. A flash of lightning and explosion of thunder jerked Ralph upright in bed. He was in the stable. A gust of wind tore open the stable doors. Goats bleated and ran about in their pen, scared by the weather.

"Ralph!" It was Orland, the yeoman on whose farm Ralph had been staying. "Help me!"

Orland struggled with the stable door, trying to pull it closed against the wind. Ralph surged to his feet, crossed the distance in a few quick strides, and exited the stable. He was soaked through to the skin almost immediately by the biting rain. In the nearby corral, horses bucked and dashed. Ralph put his shoulder to the door and shoved it closed so Orland could secure it from the inside. A moment later, Orland was outside again, saying something lost in the roar of rain and wind, but Ralph could see him pointing to the corral.

The horses had to be secured....


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 19, 2019)

At the bend of a river, on the inner curve of the banks, stood a three story tower maybe twenty feet wide. Attached to the tower was a large paddle wheel. Within the tower were two great big polished stones. One turned atop the other, grinding anything between them. The flour dust in the air was a big clue to their primary  product. Wheat flour. For four generations, the Oldmill family provided the valley and a few places beyond with the finest grain of wheat flour.

A two room homestead stood not far from the mill. The residence of the mill's current owner Errol Oldmill, currently last of his line. He wasn't always last of his line. His son turned eighteen a few months ago. And on that date, his son was revealed to be not his son. Error knew Turvin was not his natural born son. But Turvin was no longer human. No longer a man either. Turvin was now Eovin, a faery, a pixie he's been told. She stands just under a foot tall.

This is her story.

While people of various ancestry live in the valley, no one would want to buy flour from fae folk. And while Eovin has rejected her fae nature, for the most part, she is still a fae when you see her. The two room homestead has recently become a two and a quarter room homestead. Among the rafters, between the two rooms, in a space that use to be home to a pair of squirrels, Eovin spent a lot of time brooding.

She was raised to learn the family mill business and now she had to find something else to do. Lately, seamstress seems possible. As she spent the first couple months sewing herself a wardrobe, building a bed and dresser, learning how to fashion tools from discarded objects that were too small for human hands to work with. Seamstress was no really her thing though. She could make clothing but human clothing shrunk down to her size was never meant to fly. She needs clothes that fit close to the body. So she learned how to work leather. She learned how to make leather a supple as baby skin. And how to sew it to fit her body. She even made herself a couple pairs of boots because even a small puddle felt like a lake to her sometimes.

She was finishing up the lacings on a bodice when there was knock at her tiny door. "Eve?" her mother called.

Her mother never tried to say her name right. Eovin is not Eve. If you were shortening it, you might say Eov. That would sound like _ee of_. Not _eve_. She lay the bodice down on the bed and opened the door to her loft. *"Yes, Mom."

"We need to talk. Could you come to the kitchen?"

"Okay."* She flew over her mother's head and flew to the dining area. Her father is sitting at the table as she arrives. He indicates her high stool and she flutters to a landing on it. The stool is maybe an inch or so shorter than the table so she can sit at the table.

*"I don't know if you seen the storms in the sky. That red color ain't natural,"* Errol said. *"But people are looking for ways to blame it on something."

"Or someone. And I'm the scapegoat, I suppose."

"Not directly, dear,"* Silma said.

*"No,"* Errol said. *"But they are blame the faeries. While no one says you are causing the storm itself, they believe the is centered here because you are here and the faeries want you. It's crazy. You remember Old Roark from Billiamstown? He was here the other day and he says the storm is centered over Billiamstown. Someone from Hartwood said the same thing."

"The problem, Eve,"* Silma said, *"is people aren't rational. They still think if you went away the skies would clear."*

The pronunciation of 'Eve' got Eovin's ire up and her words were more shrill than usual.* "So you want me to leave?"

"Never,"* Silma said with horror in her eyes.

*"No, no,"* Errol said at the same time.* "But maybe for a few days, when they see the storm is still here and you aren't maybe they'll understand it has nothing to do with you."

"Where would I go?"*

After a pause, Error said, *"A caravan to Wallace is leaving later this afternoon. You could hitch a ride with them. They could not complain you take up too much space or would slow them down. Laynard is in charge of the caravan and I know he thinks the idea you're some kind of focal point for the red skies is bunk. So he shouldn't mind if you tag along."

"Laynard is like a week away. Maybe longer by donkey."

"You wouldn't to go all the way to Laynard, You could stop in Meier's Grove and come right back," *Errol said.

* * *

Eovin looked around the room she had a feeling for the last time. Before the change, she had a room above the tool shack. She had moved into this literal hole in the wall a few months ago. It was small like she was, not a cavernous space like every other place she had been in ever since the change. 

She had just finished making a hip bag -- her mother called it a purse -- and she was trying to stuff twelve gold pieces and five silver pieces into it. They barely fit. She could not wear a backpack so she had her extra clothes in a bandoleer of pouches. At the moment only the stuff she could not carry was left in the room. She turned away and flew out.

Mom and Dad were standing on the porch as she flew out the faery door Errol had made in the top of the door. She landed on Mom's shoulder and hugged the side of her face, kissing her cheek.

*"You be good,"* Silma said gently patting Eovin on the arm.

*"I will."* She flitted over to Dad and, after he nodded, repeated the face-hugging maneuver.

*"You come back, my dear."

"Of course."*

They waved to her as she flew to caravansary. Laynard was sitting on the lead wagon giving some last minute orders. When he spotted her approaching, he said, *"Hello, little lady, I left a spot for you in the cart. I figured you'd like a high place."* He pointed to the top of a stack of boxes. *"That last box is empty. Should be quite cozy for ye."

"I hope I won't get in the way."

"I can't imagine you could. I just hope that sky doesn't open up while we're out. Who know what falls from red clouds."*

She landed near the box and it was bigger than her hole in the wall room. She dropped her bandoleer inside. When the cart first lerched forward it felt like an earthquake. But once the horses figured out their stride, the ride smoothed a bit. She sat on the top of the cart and watched the mill fade into the distance before turning around and watching where she was going.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 20, 2019)

Selythin the elf was born to an ancient and secretive race of elves in the feywild. These were shunned by good elves elves because of their association with darker magics and their evil nature.

As a savvy noble, first in line to succeed his father the king and in search of more power, Selythin underwent a dark ritual to bind with a devil. This was supposed to make him stronger, and allow him to lead armies more effectively. The ritual worked, rejuvenating and invigorating him, but it had unforeseen consequences.

He transformed, with features of both elf and the wings of a devil. His heart, some would even say his soul, was as if the evil from both his former selves had been washed away, pushed aside, although still in the background of his mind.

His memories were hazy and confusing. He remembers both his elf-self, content at the prospect of gaining power, and his devil-self, terrified at the prospect of dying as a slave stripped of its power. It took him many weeks to recover after the ritual, and gather his thoughts. The wizards had guaranteed that he would remain himself, or rather, his elf-self, but somehow, they had failed, or succeeded, as the devil in him felt. Those weeks after the ritual were difficult, with many voices competing in his head, one prevailed though, and spoke of a destiny to fulfil.

Many thought that he had gone mad, perhaps he had, but he was better now. The one thing he knew was that he was reborn. Selythin kept his elf-name: his devil name could not be pronounced properly in Elven, and he was surrounded by elves.

The servants and slaves had done their work, and cared for him as he recovered. They whispered of storms, earthquakes, and strange beasts outside of the castle. His mind spinning, he had fleeting thoughts of whether the ritual had anything to do with the events unfolding outside.

After many weeks, Selythin finally entered his father's court for the first time since his transformation. He ignored the gasps and the whispers of the courtesans; although a normal occurrence in courtly life, this time, they were all directing them towards him. Although there had been rumors of his changes, his presence confirmed them: the wings! And yet, his face had not changed and was still distinctly elven.

Walking up to the throne, he presented himself to his father. With an approving nod, the ancient king laconically said "Join me my son, we have much to do", and waved Selythin to his side.

Selythin used to rejoice in attending court: the politics, the power struggles, the pleasure of crushing lesser realms and exacting tribute from them. He had been an active advisor to his father, and had commanded many an army from the comfort of the forward camps. However, things felt different, off, inappropriate. Part of him was even disgusted by what he saw, and his role in a vast and corrupt realm.

He hid his feelings during the day but under the cover of darkness, he gathered a few possessions and stepped out of a window, flying away from the castle without looking back


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 20, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> Alan heard a scream. And again. Definitely...SOMEONE said his name. Well, A name she recognized.
> 
> Everyone else along the line kept stacking sandbags. No body was happy.
> 
> ...




*"Who's..."*

Alan looked around, confused, still stacking sandbags on reflex, until he heard it again - and then, he stepped out of line.

*"There's no... no princess here. Just us nobodies. Where are you? You need help?"*

Alan looked around, trying to figure out where the voice was coming from...


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 20, 2019)

Josiah inched the door open, pistol at the ready. He could see even though the street outside was dark. It was still raining hard. Lightning flashed, momentarily illuminating the small figure in the door. It was Kaylee.

*"I'm not afraid of you. We need to talk, Gatekeeper."* It was the same child from before. She was wearing Josiah's badge. Yet, when she spoke, something seemed strange. Jones felt a strange gravity emanating from the kid.

Without waiting for an answer she pushed past him into the little shack. She looked around regarding everything curiously, touching surfaces, staring peculiarly at the shabby surroundings.

She turned slowly to look at him then glanced back outside at the storm.

*"We haven't much time now..."*

* * *

Thunder cracked intensely and, from his angle moving towards the corral, Ralph could see the door to the stable fly open again. Orland shouted a curse as he ran after the animals scattering into the rain and mud.

For some reason Ralph looked over his shoulder as he turned to head into the corral. The farm was out in a remote place, far from the nearest village and no one would be out in this terrible storm, yet, in the distance, Ralph spotted a figure, marching through the muck.

Sir Crenshaw did a double take, ducking under the protection of the corral's over-hanging roof. The figure was waving at him. Maybe shouting too.

Even from this distance, Ralph could tell it was an older person, weighed down with a large pack under his cloak, which gave the appearance of a hunch back.

The man waved again, shivering in the wet.

* * *

Eovin couldn't help but feel a little resentful. The caravan had been traveling for almost a week and the storm was worse and worse. It was hard to fly. It was bumpy and uncomfortable and her little box kept filling with water.

To make matters worse, Laynard had been starting and stopping for the last few hours, complaining that he couldn't see the road. He even turned all of the wagons all the way around then back again, cursing to himself and the storm.

Eovin wasn't sure they were following the road at all. The woods seemed to be getting thicker and more gnarled. Visibility was at an all time low. A dense fog hung in the air.

Behind them they heard a crash. The rear wagon had overturned on a particularly large root jutting into the path. Boxes of supplies and Laynard's son Jim were splayed about in the mud.

The father immediately tried to halt his own horses, and they slowed as he teetered off the side of the wagon, but then sped up again causing the old man to fall on his face into the muck.

Eovin couldn't even see the third horse-drawn cart anymore.

This sucked.

* * *

As Selythin flew along the storm grew more disturbing. The winds became erratic. The rain became a full on downpour. Thunder deafened his sensitive ears. The clouds and whipping wind forced him low.

Just as he was contemplating his fate. Perhaps wondering why he had left in such haste. Pondering what lie ahead. Selythin saw a huge shape coming through the clouds. No, lots of shapes coming together. A giant horde of creatures.

It was impossible to get his bearings, it was that bad, the cloud cover was that thick. But, as far as the cursed elf could ascertain, the horde was moving toward his abandoned homeland.

Before he could think, one of the creatures, he could only assume the same kind, came crashing through the fog directly at the tainted elven prince. It gave a high pitched screech, all teeth and claws and some hairy parts that resembled an ape and a bird all at once. A creature made from pure chaos.

It swooped directly at Selythin, swiping with razor sharp nails as it careened by, but the dark prince managed to dive out of the way.

(Roll initiative and any other rolls to accompany a round of actions.)

* * *

*"Princess? Uh...Damnit...Al O? Al...Allll-Ann! All-Anne! That's how these damn things sayit I think..."*

Some crazy lady, completely soaked, wide-brimmed hat flopping over her face, dress weighing her down with extra water weight, slogged along down the line. Occasionally she stopped, pulling back her hat to peek at another person passing sand bags. Nobody liked her pokes and prods or weird stares.

*"All Anne? Help? Can anybody help me find Al O?" *She sounded nuts.

Alan was just trying to sort out what all that meant, through the haze of the storm, when some bloke stepped out of line and grabbed the old woman, shoving her into a sizable puddle.

She screamed. *"Princess! Help! Oh jah zee!"* And then a big splash.

The man was laughing, standing over her. A lot of the townsfolk had stopped working to gather around the scene. The crowd seemed divided on whether what was happening was entertaining or disturbing.

*"Get the hell outta here, you old bat! Can't you see we're trying to save the town here!? You don't even make no sense!"* The brute spit into the puddle to punctuate the sentiment.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 20, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> As Selythin flew along the storm grew more disturbing. The winds became erratic. The rain became a full on downpour. Thunder deafened his sensitive ears. The clouds and whipping wind forced him low.
> 
> Just as he was contemplating his fate. Perhaps wondering why he had left in such haste. Pondering what lie ahead. Selythin saw a huge shape coming through the clouds. No, lots of shapes coming together. A giant horde of creatures.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


initiative [roll]1d20+2[/roll]
Arcana or Nature to ascertain what these creatures are [roll]1d20-1[/roll]







Speaking both to himself and the creature: “I accept your challenge, beast!”. He readies his shield, as he flies further towards the ground, thinking that the odds will be more in his favour on firm footing.









*OOC:*


double move towards the ground. Let’s assume that he was [roll]3d100[/roll] feet above ground, ok?
Item interaction: ready shield (the rapier will be next round)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 20, 2019)

*OOC:*


forgot the enworld dice roller doesn’t work. Here are the rolls
CoyoteCode Dice Roller
 Init: 14
 Nature/arcana: 16
 Height: 130


----------



## tglassy (Dec 20, 2019)

Josiah looked at the kid, then checked outside.  No one else.  He took a deep breath.  This is what he gets for showing an interest.

"Ok, kid, that's great and all, but I don't baby sit," he said, replacing his revolver in its holster.  "I said come and look for me when you're older.  You're not older.  Get out and let me get some sleep."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 21, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> *"Princess? Uh...Damnit...Al O? Al...Allll-Ann! All-Anne! That's how these damn things say it I think..."*
> 
> Some crazy lady, completely soaked, wide-brimmed hat flopping over her face, dress weighing her down with extra water weight, slogged along down the line. Occasionally she stopped, pulling back her hat to peek at another person passing sand bags. Nobody liked her pokes and prods or weird stares.
> 
> ...




Alan frowned at the scene, and then did a double-take. What was she _doing...?_

Then the man threw her, and Alan flinched - confused or mistaken or not, she didn't deserve that. He spoke. *"Excuse me - "*

When the man didn't respond, Alan interspersed himself in between him and the old woman. *"Hey, back off. Just... back off. I'll take care of this."*

Alan then turned to the woman, offering her a hand up - the bracers he wore all the time now visible underneath his shirt cuffs as he did so. *"No princesses here. But I'll get you somewhere safe. I'm Alan O - "*

He paused. *"... what was that name you were looking for, again...?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 21, 2019)

In her former life he had spent a lot of time around horses and carts. Deliveries of wheat and flour were always transported by horse carts. But as the miller's son, he never really had to drive a cart or ride a horse. He knew how to groom a horse, how to saddle a horse, and horse to hitch a horse to a cart. But ride it? Guide the cart? That was for those who delivered the goods to and from the mill.

She flew from her perch under the tarps and found the winds were worse when the horses were running full speed. She crawled onto the coach seat and saw the reins disappear under the cart. _No matter_, she thought. _No way I'm strong enough to get the horses' attention with the reins anyway_. She crawled as close to the edge of the deck as she could and called out to the horses in their own language. *"Stop! Stop, now! You must stop running before you slam into a tree!"*









*OOC:*


She casts _speak with animals_ instinctively.

If they can't hear her over the wind. She will attempt to climb up their backs closer to their heads.

Also, I updated the image in charsheet to correct her skin color and add some scale to the image.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 21, 2019)

Selythin covered about half the distance to the ground, swooping back and pulling out his shield, but not before the snarling creature dove again into another clawed swipe. 

Luckily, the blow went over the elven prince's head as he was already descending.

He looked at the fanged thing, and beyond at the hundreds, maybe thousands, of similar beasts flying toward his homeland. 

There was no doubt in Selythin's mind that these horrible monstrosities came from some dark corner of the abyss itself. These were creatures spawned from pure chaos. 

There was also no doubt to the prince that MOST, probably ALL, of the people back in the city and court of the imperials deserved whatever was coming to them.

(The beast rolled higher on initiative and took its action. Your turn again!)

* * *

Kaylee held her ground, staring Josiah Jones straight in the eye.

*"We don't have time for this, Gatekeeper. You need to listen now. We're safe for the time being, but we'll be found out soon enough."* She went to the only chair in the little shanty and pulled it out from the only table, gesturing for the cowboy to sit.

She stared at Jones until he closed the door.

*"I want you to keep an open mind, Gatekeeper. Things aren't as meets the eye. I need you to believe me, because everything you stand for is about to be challenged. This world is not for long. Deals are being made and a new age is beginning as we speak. I...Infiri...need your help."*

Kaylee continued to hold the gaze as she let the last words sink in.

Jones still felt that strange energy emanating from the small girl. 

SOMETHING weird was going on...

* * * 

*"Al O? Is that you?"* The old woman looked up from her puddle, pushing her soaked hat brim and hair back, pulling herself back out of the mud. 

She completely ignored the brute as he laughed again, casually sticking out a foot and tripping her again. Some people laughed and the guy turned and walked away, elbowing some other men as he got back into line.

This time she stumbled straight into Alan, getting mud all over his doublet and shirt, although she barely noticed that either as her eyes wandered over Alan's facial features. She put her muddy hands on his elbows, more smearing, putting her weight on him.

*"It... It is you... Look...I shouldn't have come.. We were trying to wait. They told me DON'T GO! But, it's all happening too fast... If we don't DO SOMETHING all is lost. It might already be too late! Oh dear me-oh-my!"*

The woman's eyes got big and she started to cry, right there on the spot, holding Alan in the mud.

* * *

Eovin shouted at the horses from the edge of the moving cart. They must've heard immediately because they both clattered to a sudden stop. Some boxes of supplies flew out the front, narrowly missing the reluctant pixie.

The horses both shouted back. *"Whu? What's happenin' back thar, little lady?" Hey! What's the big deal? Tryin' ta work here!"* They talked over one another. These horses weren't too well mannered in a conversation.

They attempted to look back, but being hitched to the wagon, and wearing blinders to boot, prevented the animals from seeing what was going on.

*"What gives?" "We doin' this or what?"* They kept grumbling.

 * * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 21, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> Selythin covered about half the distance to the ground, swooping back and pulling out his shield, but not before the snarling creature dove again into another clawed swipe.
> 
> Luckily, the blow went over the elven prince's head as he was already descending.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Since the beast flew past him,I am assuming it is much faster than he his. This means also that Selythin gets an attack of opportunity. He hasn’t acted this round yet, so is still unarmed, but he will kick the darn thing (using str, since unarmed)
attack of opportunity: 9







As the creature swooped past him, Selythin reacted on instinct and kicked it, but missed by a huge margin. He was too focused on getting closer to the ground. He drew his rapier, and stood ready for the next flyby attack.









*OOC:*


again, I am assuming that the creature is too fast to be reached:
Item interaction: draw rapier
Move: straight to the ground (30 ft), distance left 40 ft
Action: ready action for the next flyby attack, next round, the goal is to strike before the beast does


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 21, 2019)

Eovin looks around to find out how far from the caravan she is now. In this pea soup fog, she can see them. She isn't even sure if the horses ran straight or at an angle. She flies closer to the horses' heads and lands. *"I think we need to turn around. Go slowly to the right."* She expects it to take time to explain directions to the horses. Once she thinks they've turn around she gets them to go straight. She is patient with the horses and she hopes to hear Laynard's voice calling out soon. _Very soon, __the storm is not letting up and I can't really drive a cart by myself._


----------



## tglassy (Dec 21, 2019)

As the girl talked, Josiah got more angry. He wasn’t used to dealing with children. If this one didn’t leave him be he was going to tan her hide. 

Until she said she was Infiri. That stopped him cold. He sat in the preferred chair, listening.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 21, 2019)

> *"Al O? Is that you?"* The old woman looked up from her puddle, pushing her soaked hat brim and hair back, pulling herself back out of the mud.
> 
> She completely ignored the brute as he laughed again, casually sticking out a foot and tripping her again. Some people laughed and the guy turned and walked away, elbowing some other men as he got back into line.
> 
> ...




*"It's... Alan, actually..."* Alan paused as mud caked his outfit, the words _do you know how long it took me to make this and how much it cost_ rising in his throat before he caught himself and reminded himself that it was just a suit and it could be cleaned.

He led her away from the line, shouting over his shoulder, *"I'm just going to make sure she's okay."* Upon jeers, he grimaced, and led her inside the house he stayed - the damage to it aside, at least it provided some shelter assuming you stayed away from the hole the tree crashed through.

Upon entry, he pulled off his jacket and let it start to dry on a hook; he'd always felt uncomfortable shirtless, so a jacket was all it was. He led her to a chair, and spoke.

*"I don't know who you are, so I have to ask: how do you know my name, and why did you come looking for me?"*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 22, 2019)

Selythin was almost to the ground now, although he kept his eyes on the flying, growling beast above him. It was fast, but if the prince were faster he'd be able to clip it out of the air as it came swooping by.

It came straight at him again, teeth bared, long orangutan-type arms slashing ahead.

(Take your ready action then we'll handle the creature's attack, assuming you don't kill it.)

* * *

Eovin looked and DID spot Laynard, picking himself out of the mud very slowly. He was so distracted by the muck and storm and haze he didn't see the two shadowy figures creeping up in the trees behind him.

The pixie was too far to get there quickly and watched as the two strange, animalistic figures suddenly grabbed the caravan leader, pulling him into the woods, out of view.

Eovin heard Laynard's son, Jim, cry out. Maybe in pain or surprise, or both. She couldn't see or hear any trace of the third wagon at all.

(Gimme a perception check if you go investigate. The horses ARE taking your verbal guidance still.)

* * *

Josiah Jones sat very still, trying to control his annoyance. Maybe there WAS something strange going on here. It was worth it to at least hear the odd, little one out.

Kaylee went and sat cross-legged on the raggedy bed in the corner of the shack.

After another moment of weird staring, the girl continued:

*"My brothers and sisters... They've been busy. New alliances have been brokered. A new order is arising...here and all over the multiverse. I'm afraid that I...no...WE, gatekeeper...are on the way out. A new game is being played. The rules are changing again."*

The girl breathed in and out slowly.

*"But...with your help...I may yet be able to find a way out of my predicament. I know it is not like me to directly intervene or request assistance, but desperate times call for desperate measures. This...shell I inhabit...is temporary, borrowed from an innocent without sin. My power will soon fade. That way I remain hidden from those who would hunt me..."
*
Kaylee kept staring. Everything she said seemed like the truth. Josiah let the information sink in.
*
"So, please, gatekeeper. I need you to transport me...out of this realm, across the great battlefield, to safety. I have allies, but they are many universes away. I'm afraid the time for this world is near an end. There are bigger things at stake than this old piece of dirt..."*

A million thoughts crossed Jones's mind.

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 22, 2019)

Alan led the soaked, soiled, crying woman back to his humble domicile.

She sat in his chair, still weeping, but trying to bring herself under control. She sniffled loudly and, for a second, Alan thought he saw a completely DIFFERENT woman, with sharp features and much, much younger, sitting in the chair before him.

Al Oak blinked and saw the OLD woman again. He thought he might be going mad.

She kept sobbing for a few more moments, but eventually looked back at Alan with her odd stare.

*"I know...I shouldn't have come! They told me you'd come back on your own...in your own time...not to rush you...let you come to terms...but..."*

She blew her nose loudly in a random piece of fabric that Alan had lying on the table, started to really cry again.

*"The...the...the...queen is dead! Things are going badly...I...WE...were terribly worried about you, Aloe...I couldn't just LEAVE you here to die, princess!"*

She kept wiping at her nose with the pretty, patterned fabric.

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 22, 2019)

The hunch-backed old man kept plodding through the rainy field, even as Ralph Crenshaw hesitated between greeting him and running back to assist Orland with the livestock. 

As he got closer, Sir Ralph noticed the old guy had a longsword, or some other largish weapon, not-very-well-hidden under his wet cloak, in addition to the over-stuffed pack.

He really didn't seem threatening, almost teetering over in the strong wind, but he was approaching quickly, which set Ralph on edge.

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 22, 2019)

Eovin says to the horses, *"Hurry a bit. Something is wrong."* She aims the horses in the direction of the son's shouts.

Perception: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 22, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> Selythin was almost to the ground now, although he kept his eyes on the flying, growling beast above him. It was fast, but if the prince were faster he'd be able to clip it out of the air as it came swooping by.
> 
> It came straight at him again, teeth bared, long orangutan-type arms slashing ahead.
> 
> (Take your ready action then we'll handle the creature's attack, assuming you don't kill it.)




Selythin was getting closer to the ground, and rejoiced that the fight was going as per his expectations although it was far from over. For a second, he reflected that for some reason he didn’t fully comprehend, he felt hatred for abyssal creature. Perhaps a remnant from his demons self...

He waited as the creature swooped past him, and at just the right moment, at lease as far as he could tell, he swung.









*OOC:*



attack 14 (note rolled 10 but made a mistake, bonus should have been +4, not +2
damage: 8
move: 30 ft closer to the ground


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 23, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> Alan led the soaked, soiled, crying woman back to his humble domicile.
> 
> She sat in his chair, still weeping, but trying to bring herself under control. She sniffled loudly and, for a second, Alan thought he saw a completely DIFFERENT woman, with sharp features and much, much younger, sitting in the chair before him.
> 
> ...




Alan blinked a few times at the momentary flicker - did she look different? Instinctively, he took a step back.

Once she was back to the way he'd seen her outside, he rubbed the bridge of his nose. *"'Princess.' Okay. So, that word must mean something different where you're from, because around here it means 'woman of high born birth who does not yet rule a kingdom but commands social privileges.' I'm not a - I'm not a woman. And I'm definitely not of any noble birth. I'm a nobody. I was dumped on the steps of the local tailors' guild because whoever my parents are, they didn't want me and - "*

He blinked, suddenly fighting back tears of his own. He sat down in a chair, opposite her, and took a deep breath, and then paused.

*"They wrote 'Al O' on the side of the - "* He shook his head.

*"How did you know that? Do you know my parents? What Queen? And why did you say that I was to be left here to die, or to figure things out, or - is the town in danger?"*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 23, 2019)

The horses kept up the sass as they turned at the request of Eovin, stumbling immediately as they looked for the road and level ground.

*"Can't see a damn thing, little lady!" "Hey! Where we goin'? There's no path here atall!"* They kept grumbling, swaying back and forth, their hooves not quite finding an even footing.

Perhaps Eovin flitted up into the air for a second, or climbed to some higher boxes to get a better look around. To the...right...she spied Laynard's son, Jim, crawling backwards through a giant puddle. An eerie humanoid creature, who also exhibited the signs of being a large bat, a panther-person, and an ape, stalked towards the frightened man, out of the dense forest beyond.

She was pretty sure she saw the road to the left, leading back the way they came. But, as soon as she turned again, she lost her bearings. There was a gust of wind and Jim screamed again.

It was VERY high-pitched.

The creature was right above him.

* * *

The winged beast took a deep gash from Selythin's blade.

It slashed, almost at the same second, connecting under the tainted elven prince's armor. (Five slashing damage.)

This time the horrible thing stayed on top of the prince, barely letting Selythin retain his ground.

(Your turn again. The beast is wounded, but staying in melee.)

* * *

*"My-my-my name is p-p-page. I knew your mother...I mean I worked for the queen...I brought you here... You were supposed to find us... Make your own choices... It's what WE do... But..."*

The old woman started to cry again and she started to appear, again, differently to Alan's eyes. 

For a moment she was a pitiful, beautiful, sad young woman. And then suddenly back to the old hag. What was happening?

Alan couldn't help but feel sorry for her. The whole situation brought up all kinds of emotions. 

Alan couldn't help but think of that one fateful day, deep in the woods. The fey. The forest. It was an odd memory.

*"We have to leave! Why won't THEY listen? You have to trust me. Please!"*

She wasn't explaining herself very well. 

The fabric from the table was ruined. And it had already been cut to be sewn into a new piece of clothing too.

Alan couldn't help but be annoyed at the random destruction of his artful garments.

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 23, 2019)

*"That way,"* Eovin commands the horses to run toward the three creatures. *"That way, now, or all the humans die and you will die too."*

When she gets close enough (10 ft), she fires a poison spray at the bat-like creature. (CON DC 14 or Poison Spray: 1D12 = [4] = 4 hp of poison damage)









*OOC:*


If the horses need motivation: Persuasion: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26 (With that roll I hope they also attack the panther or ape creature, with advantage for surprise and charging.  )


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 23, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> The winged beast took a deep gash from Selythin's blade.
> 
> It slashed, almost at the same second, connecting under the tainted elven prince's armor. (Five slashing damage.)
> 
> ...




Undeterred by his wound, Selythin strikes again. He stays close to the beast, not wanting to give it any advantage in the fight









*OOC:*


attack 16, damage 10


----------



## tglassy (Dec 23, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> Josiah Jones sat very still, trying to control his annoyance. Maybe there WAS something strange going on here. It was worth it to at least hear the odd, little one out.
> 
> Kaylee went and sat cross-legged on the raggedy bed in the corner of the shack.
> 
> ...




...the first of which he spoke aloud.  "I don't have the kind of power to transport anyone across the realms, at least not yet.  I know of other Gatekeepers with the power to Shift Planes, but I haven't attained that level of mastery yet.  What do you need me for?"


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 24, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> *"My-my-my name is p-p-page. I knew your mother...I mean I worked for the queen...I brought you here... You were supposed to find us... Make your own choices... It's what WE do... But..."*
> 
> The old woman started to cry again and she started to appear, again, differently to Alan's eyes.
> 
> ...




*"You came out of nowhere! You're saying these... these things, and you're tracking mud everywhere and you're saying my mother's dead and - "*

Alan sucked in a deep breath, trying to soothe the turmoil - so naturally, the thunder chose that moment to crack, loud enough for the walls to shake.

*"They, out there, have nowhere else to go. This is our home. If the river bursts, we'll lose everything. This house we're in will have a foot of water in it. I... I'll tell you what. If you know anything that can help us guard against this storm - or anywhere else these people can go if our best isn't going to be enough...

"If you help us, then I'll go with you. I'll leave with you and go back to where you want me to go. And if you help us I'll make sure everyone leaves you alone while you do."*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 24, 2019)

The horses kept talking as they turned and headed straight toward Jim and the eerie chaos creature lumbering above him. They seemed to be taking Eovin at her word, though. *"I don't wanna die! We're just tryin' ta work, lady!" "No no no! Not if'n I can help it!"*

The shadowy ape-panther-bat reacted violently as the pixie sprayed it with poison, throwing its claws up and staggering back, but not before one of the horses slammed into it with its front hooves, crushing it underneath. 

The odd creature dissolved into nothing before the tiny faerie's eyes.

Eovin kept looking around, but Laynard and the two other weird beasts were nowhere to be seen.

Visibility was still horrible. The little fae could easily see the way they came, but couldn't find the path forward. She DID see some smears of mud against a nearby tree, thinking that it must be the direction the caravan leader was dragged.

Eovin still saw no sign of the third cart, driven by Laynard's other son, Bo.

* * *

Prince Selythin struck again with his sword, stabbing the beast right in its torso. Almost immediately the creature burst into a million fragments and dissolved away into the thick, hazy air.

The winged elf took a moment to regain his composure. He was standing on the ground now. He looked back behind him, in the far distance. There were fires burning. He could still see swarms and swarms of the strange creatures descending on his imperial homeland.

It was still so stormy and hazy he could barely make out any other landmarks. Although, a tall mountain loomed in the distance, and Selythin knew beyond it lie the great sea and the nations of men.

He'd never been too fond of "men."

* * *

Kaylee, or "Infiri" as she had said, kept up the staring, but started to shake her head as Josiah Jones spoke.

*"No."* She continued, *"You are now the ONLY trusted gatekeeper, gatekeeper."*

She got off the bed and walked toward the lone oil lamp in the shack, picking up Josiah's knife from the table. She crouched down and started to draw in the dirt floor with the tip of the blade. It was a map of sorts.

*"Two days away there is a town, on the coast. In that town, there is a harbor. And..."*

She looked up at Jones again with that serious face.

*"In that harbor there is a boat, a cargo ship. That boat will take us in the direction we need to go."*

She kept staring at the cowboy, trying to let it sink in.

*"I need you, Josiah Jones. The fate of EVERYTHING as we know it is at stake..."*

* * *

*"Ooooh...Princess you care so much! Of course you do! Uh... I'm sorry. I know you speak the truth about these silly human things. You must REALLY care. Oh dear-o-me..."*

The mud-caked old woman dabbed at her teary eyes. 

It was the strangest thing, but Alan could see BOTH an older woman, sobbing and upset, and a lithe, sharper woman full of fear and motivation at the same time. The images collided and sat on top of each other in the young tailor's mind. He couldn't really distinguish one from the other.

It all kinda made sense, in some primitive way, to Alan's brain.

*"I-I-I can TRY to help. I have some minor magics at my command..."*

Alan thought this made the lady seem more crazy, but he kept listening anyway.

*"But... I'm afraid it won't matter. I think this land of hu-mans is already lost. I don't think I CAN save your hu-man friends..."*

She looked intensely at Alan Oake.

And then the old/young, peculiar lady started to sob again.

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 24, 2019)

*"Well done, but we lost the humans. Let's try that direction,"* Eovin says to the horses, pointing past the tree with the mud smear.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 24, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> Prince Selythin struck again with his sword, stabbing the beast right in its torso. Almost immediately the creature burst into a million fragments and dissolved away into the thick, hazy air.
> 
> The winged elf took a moment to regain his composure. He was standing on the ground now. He looked back behind him, in the far distance. There were fires burning. He could still see swarms and swarms of the strange creatures descending on his imperial homeland.
> 
> ...




Selythin contemplated the apparent destruction of his homeland with little emotion. He knew, however, that duty demanded that one day, when he had the capability and the ressources, he would need to claim his birthright and rebuild the empire. The survivors would be fine subjects, doubtlessly stronger than the ones being destroyed now.

He had other issues at hand for the moment, and would rely on the long lifespan of his Elven people for empire building.

He needed time to contemplate Which path to take. Perhaps the human kingdoms needed to be warned of the creatures. Of course, with no body from the creature to show as proof, it would be a harder sell.

He found a well hidden spot with adequate cover from the elements and rested his head on a log and started what he had done all his elf-life: the restful trance. However, ever since his transformation, he had fallen into a less mindful state, with visions he could not control. Back at the castle, The human slaves had whispered that he was sleeping, which was of course impossible, or was it...









*OOC:*


I am hoping that Selythin will get a bit of guidance from his future hexblade patron here, during his sleep. I’m not sure what I should have him do next to converge with the other players.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 25, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> *"Ooooh...Princess you care so much! Of course you do! Uh... I'm sorry. I know you speak the truth about these silly human things. You must REALLY care. Oh dear-o-me..."*
> 
> The mud-caked old woman dabbed at her teary eyes.
> 
> ...




*"You don't have to call me 'princess,' honestly. As I explained, I - "*

Alan paused, finally managing to sort the contradictory images out - realizing that whatever this was, it must be some kind of witchcraft. He knew a little magic - it had come easily to him, since finding the bracers - but something like this was beyond him...

And then, her words sunk in. He turned pale. *"Lost? ... I mean, they'll lose a lot, and people might starve or go homeless, but..."*

He looked out the window, as the lightning flashed again. Then he turned back to her, his voice soft and quiet. *"How much time do we have...? Can we take some with us, as refugees...?"*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 25, 2019)

Jim climbed up on the wagon next to Eovin as he brushed layers of mud off his clothes. *"Where's Bo? Where's my poppa?"* He was looking at the little pixie for answers and guidance.

The horses pressed on, continuing into the forest, but the route became too uneven and thick to go forward. The horses bitched as they stopped.

*"Hell! What did you expect!" "Little lady, you've got to be kidding!"*

* * *

Selythin rested after his battle.

Fires still burned in the distance. The heavy scent of death hung in the air.

Slowly, images came to the elven prince.

It was, similar to astral-projection, as if Selythin traveled through space and time.

He dreamed of the city. The palace. The throne room. The dungeons. The vaults.

Behind a giant, sturdy door lie the blade. The black sword.

The outcast prince heard a whisper in the dark.

*"Go to the river. Not the one below, but above. Your heritage awaits thee."*

* * *

*"Aloe! Look! They can come but they'll fare just as well as ice cubes on a hot summer day in the fey-wild. I'm pretty sure the storm's gonna destroy everything around here..."*

The lady, old or young, looked serious.

She kept muttering to herself, then cried out.

*"They can come! Fine! You figure it out!"*

The lady sniffed loudly. Almost reverting into sobs.

*"Let's ALL go!"*

She tried to compose herself. It wasn't easy. She kept fumbling around, fidgeting with anything in sight.

Alan didn't know what to think at all.

* * *


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 27, 2019)

> Even from this distance, Ralph could tell it was an older person, weighed down with a large pack under his cloak, which gave the appearance of a hunch back.
> 
> The man waved again, shivering in the wet.




Orland pulled the doors shut again from inside the barn. The farmer appeared to have the matter in hand, and Ralph could not let an old man suffer under the fury of the storm. Ralph sprinted from the cover the overhanging roof toward the figure. When Ralph figured he was close enough to be heard, he yelled out.

"Good man! This way! Out of the storm!"


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 27, 2019)

*"I have no idea where anyone is, Bo."* Eovin says. *"We are lost. There are creatures in the mist. Aside from you, no one called out for help. They just got swallowed up by this pea soup mist."*

She says to the horses,* "Circle back until we hopefully find the road again. Also look out for any of the carts. Monsters too but I hope I didn't need to tell you that."*


----------



## tglassy (Dec 28, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> Kaylee, or "Infiri" as she had said, kept up the staring, but started to shake her head as Josiah Jones spoke.
> 
> *"No."* She continued, *"You are now the ONLY trusted gatekeeper, gatekeeper."*
> 
> ...




Josiah tried to process everything he had been told.  Infiri was inhabiting the body of this girl, and would hide in her as they traveled.  Knowing what he did about his Patron, the girl would remain unharmed.  Harming an innocent was worse than anathema to the God of Judgement.  He would not do so, even if she was willing.  Which meant his job was to keep her safe, both for her own sake, and that of his master.

He could see so, so many issues with this set up.  She had killed one man, yes, but she'd done so while his back was turned and no one was expecting her.  She would likely be sneaky, but it took more than that to survive in the Roughs.  Or...well, wherever they were going, it was likely just as bad.  

The rest of what Infiri had said soaked in.  The fate of everything they knew...Was the world ending, then?  What of all the innocents?  

"Can we save it?" he found himself asking.  "Can this world be saved?" 

He knew the answer wouldn't change what he had to do.  But all the same, he needed to know.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 28, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> *"Aloe! Look! They can come but they'll fare just as well as ice cubes on a hot summer day in the fey-wild. I'm pretty sure the storm's gonna destroy everything around here..."*
> 
> The lady, old or young, looked serious.
> 
> ...




*"But if they won't survive, how will I? I mean I'm - "*

Alan paused a long moment, working it over in his head. As he thought, all that could be heard were her sobs and the lashing of the rain.

*"I'm from the Feywild?"*

Alan look out the window, at his neighbors and friends, and frowned. *"We can't leave them. If we can take them, then we have to try. I'll - if I - if we can survive here, maybe we can figure out a way to help them survive there. Or if we have enough time, we can try and stop it before it gets out of hand... I heard rumors that time in the Feywild passes differently..."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 29, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> Selythin rested after his battle.
> 
> Fires still burned in the distance. The heavy scent of death hung in the air.
> 
> ...



Selythin pondered on the vision he just had. _The river above... Is this a riddle or instructions, or both? _
He wondered if he was being called back to the city, or if the request was more subtle.
In any case, he decides to fly upwards, perhaps the river above is in the clouds, or refers to rain. He goes slowly, carefully, with weapon and shield ready, in case he has to face more chaos beasts.

Once up above the clouds, if there is nothing of interest, he will travel towards the directions where the beasts seem to have come from. _The river above...Perhaps this is the river of beasts?_









*OOC:*


intelligence check for more ideas about the river: 0! He has no idea and should have paid attention when his slave mentors talked about such things!





http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=232717


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 30, 2019)

Ralph Crenshaw sprinted into the storm toward the old man, yelling as he got nearer.

As soon as Sir Ralph approached the hunchbacked guy stopped, eyes wide, visible even in the dark and rainy haze.

The old man fumbled with his over-large cloak, pulling it aside to draw a longsword.

It was hard to see his expression, but as Ralph squinted, suddenly the blade the old man held aloft started to glow.

It lit up the man's wrinkled features. He was staring intensely at Ralph, muttering something to himself under the whistling wind.

Then the old man spoke louder:* "You! It is you! Finally, at long last, I've found you!"* He started to move toward Crenshaw at a quicker pace.

Ralph hadn't considered this guy to be a threat at all before, but...maybe...

* * *

The horses grumbled, but they listened to Eovin. *"Can't find the damn road little lady!" "How're we supposed get fed if our master is missing!?"* They led the cart back toward the  way the caravan had come from or so they thought.

Bo kept standing up on the front of the wagon, shouting into the dense woods all around. *"Jim! Pop! We can't see you! We can't see the road even!"* The young man was panicking.

Eovin couldn't find the path either. The horses were just going in circles.

Just then the whole lot of them heard a tinkling voice, small but clear over the noise of wind and rain. It trilled lightly and said: *"This way!"*

A ball of light appeared to one side of the wagon. 

It hovered in place for a moment then headed slowly into the nearby woods.

* * *

Kaylee, body inhabited by Infiri, sighed and stood up with the knife.

She kept looking Josiah Jones dead in the eye. A long silence.

*"This world...cannot be saved...as it IS. It, and many other worlds, will be remade in the fires of this troubling time. As for the innocent..."*

Kaylee/Infiri sighed again.

*"There is no perfect answer. Many will surely perish...although I've tried to give the good people of this realm every possible chance of survival. My influence on this sphere is waning...hence my need for escape...and your assistance..."*

Kaylee stabbed the knife into the wooden table for emphasis. Then she reached over and extinguished the only lamp in the tiny shack.

*"Rest, gatekeeper. We still have a long way to go..."*

* * *

Alan Oak kept staring at the woman and he was getting good at seeing both versions at once. It was almost like he knew the person underneath the costume really well.

Before he had a chance to speak further the woman blew her nose loudly again.

*"Fine! Bring them all! But-but we...you... gotta get outta here! That's what I'm trying to say! And-and you didn't even recognize me or ask my name-name. Oh-golly-deary-no-no."*

She looked sad but all the tears had dried.

In fact, both her and Alan were fairly toasty after their conversation near the fire.

Just then, they both heard a loud crashing sound outside and some people screaming above the whipping wind.

Through the window the pair could easily see.

The damn had broken.

* * *

Prince Selythin tried to puzzle out his vision while taking to the sky. He operated on pure instinct. No inspiration beyond "look up there" was needed however because as the demon-tainted elf drifted upwards he spied exactly what he was looking for.

There above. Was it a river of flying beasts? The ripples were chaotic, but not living. This was just a violently babbling brook running briskly along an unseen landscape.

As the elf climbed higher, what was up became gradually down. Down seemed to drift higher, until Selythin's bearings were all topsy-turvy.

He tried to focus on the running river. For all its chaos it was the steadiest landmark within eyesight.

Far ahead, an extreme squinting was necessary, Prince Selythin spotted something in the churning water. 

Was it a creature? 

A boat?

The prince dared not fly lower/higher in fear of losing sight of the thing in the distance.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 30, 2019)

JharyOConnah said:


> Prince Selythin tried to puzzle out his vision while taking to the sky. He operated on pure instinct. No inspiration beyond "look up there" was needed however because as the demon-tainted elf drifted upwards he spied exactly what he was looking for.
> 
> There above. Was it a river of flying beasts? The ripples were chaotic, but not living. This was just a violently babbling brook running briskly along an unseen landscape.
> 
> ...




_What is this madness?_ Selythin thought to himself as he saw the river and the flipping of the sky and ground.

Undeterred, he flew closer to the boat. He sheathed his sword, as a show of good faith but kept his shield.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 30, 2019)

*"That's usually something you don't want to do,"* Eowin says. *"Following a light of unknown origin. But at this point, I doubt going that way is any better or worse than wandering around in circles. Follow the light, faithful horses."*


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 31, 2019)

> Then the old man spoke louder:* "You! It is you! Finally, at long last, I've found you!"* He started to move toward Crenshaw at a quicker pace.
> 
> Ralph hadn't considered this guy to be a threat at all before, but...maybe...




Ralph tensed, his hand moving toward his hip. The lack of contact prompted the thought, _Left my sword in the barn_. Ralph clenched his fist, twisted his body just slightly. As the old man grew close to enough to see, Ralph realized he'd seen him before.

Well, drawn him before, to be precise, and not while in this world. The old man's face had taken form during lunch a few days ago, sketched out in light pencil before being inked with a Sharpie.

"Salve!" Ralph said as he gestured toward the barn. "Let's get out of this storm!"


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 1, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> Alan Oake kept staring at the woman and he was getting good at seeing both versions at once. It was almost like he knew the person underneath the costume really well.
> 
> Before he had a chance to speak further the woman blew her nose loudly again.
> 
> ...




*"Oh no..."*

Alan was out the door like a shot, and ran towards the others, shouting. *"Listen! She says she can get us out of here! It - it might not be what you're used to but it's got to be better than here! Ma'am, whatever I can - "*

He paused, and looked downcast. *"I'm sorry. I should have asked your name. What's your name?"*


----------



## tglassy (Jan 1, 2020)

Josiah had one thing he had always been good at. Sleeping. He could sleep anywhere, at any time. Sitting up, laying down, on a horse, it didn’t matter. He could just tell himself “it’s time to sleep”, and he’d fall asleep. Thankfully, he woke just as easily, but he’d never had trouble sleeping. 

Blissfully, tonight was the same. Despite knowing the world was ending, the understanding that there was nothing he could currently do, and that his master, who saw more than he did, had told him the best thing to do was rest, gave himself permission to...just...

...sleep...


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 2, 2020)

Selythin flew toward the river in the sky.

The water got closer and the mountain that had been below receded into the clouds.

It was a boat.

Selythin felt as if he were descending toward the small craft even as he tried to maintain his altitude. 

He sniffed. The air here smelled of smoke.

He could see a lone figure lying down flat inside the little rowboat. A black sword was also lying there, next to the person.

It looked like the figure was waving and Prince Selythin could hear laughter wafting through the smokey air.

* * *

Jim nodded and shrugged at Eovin as she commanded the horses to follow the ball of light into the woods.

The younger son of the caravan leader kept shouting periodically. *"Pop! Bo! Where are you?"*

(Minor confusion. It really doesn't change anything...but! We switched which brother was with you accidently. It says the incorrect name in my posts too. Oops!  Just to be clear. Laynard was on your cart first, but was dragged away by two monsters after he fell. Eovin and the horses rescued Jim by killing the third chaos creature. You never saw Bo or his cart after the wagons were separated. Whew. )

After a minute of repeated yelling from Jim, the ball of light stopped abruptly. It bounced gently in place.

Eovin swore she heard someone, over the rain and storm, shush them.

*"Sssshhhh!"*

Jim instinctively clasped his hands over his mouth.

Then the ball of light flew off quickly, curving through the trees in a semi-circular direction.

(Go ahead and give me another Perception check along with your actions.)

* * *

*"Brutta nottata..."*

The old man muttered as he followed Ralph into the barn, still holding the glowing blade aloft. He immediately went to a stack of wet haystacks and almost collapsed.

Ralph could see a trail of blood leading from the door in a line to the fella clutching at his side underneath his large cloak.

He groaned then said: *"Found you just in the nick of time."*

He gritted his teeth and pulled the cloak aside. The wound looked bad.

*"Maybe not... Damnit. I'm getting too vecchio for this merda. We've gotta do this quick. They could be right behind me..."*

He tried to stand up, but he was too weak.

* * *

The lady who was somehow old and young at the same time ran after Alan Oake, out into the storm. She was still huffing and puffing into her make-shift hanky.

(Confusion #2. This doesn't change anything either, but I forgot the lady already said her name was Page. Oops! )

*"M-my-my name's P-p-page...but that's not important! I'm sorry princess Aloe! I shouldn't have gotten upset about that... Oh no! The poor little humans! I-I-I don't know what I can do, but maybe lead you all away from here b-back home..."*

Water was rushing through the streets. Panicked people were screaming and running from their homes. Many buildings down main street were already collapsing from the crushing waves of water. Large chunks of debris floated by.

Men and women were carrying children to higher ground. It seemed most of the town was heading for the cemetery, which stood on a large hill overlooking town.

Just then they heard a cry. *"Help!"* Some burbling. *"Heeellp!"*

It was the burly bully from before. He was clinging to the lip of the well. Alan could only see his hands clinging to the stone.

Water was rushing so intensely over him he was about to be lost inside.

* * *

Josiah Jones woke in the early morning. It was still dark outside, rain rattling against the tin roof of the small shack.

Kaylee was nowhere to be seen. But, before Jones could even worry, he heard hooves clacking along the gravel path outside.

The door swung open slowly and there was Kaylee holding the reins of two horses.

*"Good. You're awake. Come, we have a long, wet ride ahead of us..."*

She looked around warily.

*"If you're wondering. I procured these mounts from the men we murdered."* She said it very matter-o-factly. *"We are JUST in our actions, gatekeeper, but Bartleby Pile's 'friends' might not agree. Best to make haste."*

* * *


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 2, 2020)

> He groaned then said: *"Found you just in the nick of time."*
> 
> He gritted his teeth and pulled the cloak aside. The wound looked bad.
> 
> ...




"Relax," Ralph said. "You're hurt. Orland, get back to your family. Bar the doors."

The farmer hesitated until he saw the look of steel in Ralph's eyes, and then he bowed and rushed out of the barn. Ralph grabbed his armor and started putting the pieces into place, making sure his sword was in arm's reach.

"Who could be right behind you?"


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 2, 2020)

To no avail, Eovin tries to see through the pouring rain. "Where are we going?" she wonders to herself. She leads the horses in the direction of the light.

Perception: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
 (I assume that's not good enough.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 3, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> Selythin flew toward the river in the sky.
> 
> The water got closer and the mountain that had been below receded into the clouds.
> 
> ...




Selythin chose not to question the madness that was happening to him. Certainly, powerful magics were involved, but he believed that the creature on the boat could provide some answers, if not guidance to him.

He put his shield on his back, and landed about 15 feet from the figure. Laconically, he said simply “You have summoned me, and I have come”


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 4, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> The lady who was somehow old and young at the same time ran after Alan Oake, out into the storm. She was still huffing and puffing into her make-shift hanky.
> 
> (Confusion #2. This doesn't change anything either, but I forgot the lady already said her name was Page. Oops! )
> 
> ...




Alan hesitated for a moment, and then felt a stab of guilt at the fact that he had hesitated. The man was a bully and a jerk and an awful person, and Alan hated how much all that reminded him of himself.

All the same: he was a person in need, and he had his decent moments, and more than anything, Alan couldn't just let him die.

And so, Alan ran towards him, hand outstretched to try and keep him from going under.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 4, 2020)

*"Chaos..."* the man said in response to Ralph Crenshaw, *"Please, I can barely stand. The...plan was to run away with my dear, sweet Ursala...But...I don't think I'm long for this world...Please approach and kneel, Dreaming Knight. You have been chosen by the Grail to succeed me..."*

He winced again, still resting on the pile of soggy haystacks. He held the glowing sword up with his right hand. As he raised the blade the barn was illuminated a bit more.

Shadows played against the rafters, but Ralph caught something else out the corner of his eyes. There was a small open window over the loft of the barn and the Dreaming Knight spied something sinister approaching through the air.

Lit by a flash of lightning, it looked like a beast from the depths of the abyss, half bear and half lion with the wings of a vulture.

It would be inside the barn within moments.

* * *

Eovin didn't see the small glade ahead of them until the horses had already entered it.

Jim and the pixie heard a high-pitched squeak as the light flew up above the center of the small clearing in the woods.

Laynard's son screamed as the horses stopped suddenly. *"No! Pop!"*

The pack animals grumbled too. *"Whoa, lady! Scary things up there!" "Boss!? Uh oh! Who's gonna feed us now?"*

Up ahead, the area bright because of the mysterious ball of light, was a ring of mushrooms in the middle of a little tree-less hill.

Also, in the middle, were the two scary, chaos creatures with strange animalistic features. Laynard was lying on the ground, a dagger in the grass near his hand.

(Roll for initiative!)

* * *

Selythin landed on the bank of the weird river, slightly ahead of the rowboat that drifted downstream through the churning water.

The smoke was thicker down here. The elven prince could see burned trees scattered about. Down river, in a great distance, was some sort of large stone keep or ruin. Fires burned in that direction and Selythin assumed that's where the smell came from.

The mountain above, and the realm the prince knew as home, were gone. He definitely wasn't in "kansas" anymore.

Yet still, the voice that called out, that particular chuckling, Selythin recognized it.

*"Hahaha. Cousin! You've managed to survive too, eh? What a stroke of luck for the both of us... Can't say I've seen a single other living soul since I narrowly escaped."*

It was the elven prince's cousin, Zenythin. He stood in the little boat waving and smiling a sarcastic smile as it flowed past. 

*"Not sure where we might be, though. Don't recognize any landmarks at all..."* He spoke louder and louder as the rowboat gained distance.

He kept laughing as the boat continued along, carried by the current, getting further and further away.

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 4, 2020)

*"Run them down. If he's dead, we'll be dead next. Run them down. Jim, I hope you can fight."*

Eovin (hopefully) rides the cart into the chaos creatures then flies up above them and fires a poison spray at one of the creatures. (CON DC 14 or Poison Spray: 1D12 = [2] = 2 points of damage) Eovin is not hopeful about the outcome here. She's a support combatant and there are not tanks around.

Initiative: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 4, 2020)

The burly bully in trouble blubbered at Alan as he approached. "Oh-- Please! Halp!"

The water was hard to fight against as Alan crossed the square toward the well.

(Gain an inspiration for choosing to help anyway, even though this guy's a dick. I need two STR ability checks. One to fight the current. One to assist pulling the jerk outta the well. )

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 4, 2020)

(Eovin gains an inspiration as well for being incredibly brave in helping the dumb humans.)

The horses charged as per instructions, but not before Jim leapt from the side of the wagon and ran at one of the two beasts.

He struck with his shortsword. Black blood clung to the side of the blade. The beast was hurt.

One of the horses connected as well, just as Eovin flew up and poison sprayed, smashing into the same strange beast, crushing it into wisps of shadow and muck beneath its hooves. (All damage going to the same monster kills it. One remains.)

The remaining chaos creature turned and clawed at Jim, drawing bright red blood from his arm.

Laynard's son, though, was undeterred, holding his ground against the thing. He slashed at the beast again, but this time missed.

(Into the next round now. Jim was first and missed. Then Eovin and horses go. Then the last monster.)

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 4, 2020)

*"That's it. Keep fighting!"*

Eovin sees no reason to change tactics. She is ten feet above the fray. She poison sprays the other creature and then flies up a little more, curious about where the light has gone.

Poison Spray: 1D12 = [11] = 11
 CON DC 14


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 4, 2020)

Unfortunately, Eovin's second puff of magical poison didn't faze the last remaining creature.

The horses continued to kick at the thing as well, but struggled as they were still attached to the wagon. One of them managed to connect without much result.

The damage only seemed to make the chaotic beast more angry. It batted wings, which the pixie puzzled over, swearing they weren't there before, and flew into the air.

That gave Jim an opportunity to strike. The caravan leader's son drew more black blood, but the thing made it up to Eovin swiping at her small frame.

The little pixie flew barely out grasp.

Since the creature was in the air, and out of reach, Jim dropped to his knees to attempt to help his father. *"Nooo! Pop! Why!?"* (The young man sucks at medicine and fails.)

The situation didn't look good.

The little ball of light still hung above the mushroom ring on the hill.

(I'm going fast because I'm chilling at home tonight. No pressure to anyone, but I'll probably keep my 👁 here for a few hours if you ARE inspired and want to keep progressing tonight. )

* * *


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 4, 2020)

> Lit by a flash of lightning, it looked like a beast from the depths of the abyss, half bear and half lion with the wings of a vulture.
> 
> It would be inside the barn within moments.




Ralph cinched the last of his armor into place and readied his crossbow, moving so that he was between the injured man and the approaching beast.

"We're about to be attacked, dude," Ralph said, dropping to one knee and taking aim. "If you got something to say, say it quick."

_OOC: Ralph is Ready to fire at the beast if it enters the barn with hostile intent. He then drops his crossbow and gets his shield into position._


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 4, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> Selythin landed on the bank of the weird river, slightly ahead of the rowboat that drifted downstream through the churning water.
> 
> The smoke was thicker down here. The elven prince could see burned trees scattered about. Down river, in a great distance, was some sort of large stone keep or ruin. Fires burned in that direction and Selythin assumed that's where the smell came from.
> 
> ...




Selythin takes to the sky and lands on the row boat, facing his “cousin”. “Cousin, how did you get here and where are you heading to?”

The prince is suspicious and doubts this is really his cousin.

If he can, he’ll grab the black sword and asks: “what is this sword?”









*OOC:*


insight check: 17


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 4, 2020)

*"I'm coming back your way, Jim."* Eovin says as she unleashes another poison spray at the creature. Then she swoops down, leading the creature back toward Jim. (She tries to time it so Jim is ready to strike the creature when she goes by.)

Poison Spray: 1D12 = [12] = 12 CON DC 14


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 5, 2020)

*"Dreaming Knight, take the sword! Please! Can't you see I'm dying... You could still succeed...where I have failed... Oh, sweet Ursala...I'll be waiting, baby..."*

The old, wrinkled fellow pushed the hilt of the glowing weapon at Ralph.

It clattered to the muddy floor of the barn as the old timer expired, also slumping to the ground himself.

The creature in the window got closer, stopping only a moment in the window frame before careening toward Crenshaw.

Ralph let loose with crossbow.

(Gimme an attack roll, then initiative!)

* * *

The slender yet somehow swarthy elf cousin laughed again as Selythin flew in and grabbed the black sword.

They were both standing on the boat now. The demon-tainted prince held the dark blade as cousin Zenythin continued to chuckle.

*"Wouldn't work for me, anyhow..."*

He sat on the prow of the tiny rowboat, shrugged and put his chin on his fist.

*"You don't recognize it? Not a major artifact of the clan, but a note-worthy piece. I managed to acquire it in uncle's office before everything went to hell..."*

His mannerisms were casual.

(He seems to be telling the truth.)

He kept laughing. It was off putting.

Selythin could feel a strange vibration emanating from the blade.

Zenythin just lounged at the front of the small craft.

* * *

Jim was too sad to act.

Eovin, on the other hand, flew closer to the eerie chaos creature and sprayed it with poison again.

This time the creature was caught in the midst of the noxious gas.

The beast dissolved before Eovin's eyes as Jim continued to sob over his father's body.

The little ball of light slowly faded, but the pixie and Jim could hear other voices emanating from the surrounding foilage: *"Yay!" "Thank yew!" "Storm is scary!" "She got the bad thing!" "Now whatta we do?"*

Eovin and the caravan leader's son saw half-a-dozen little humanoids step out of the bush.

Some were tiny, winged things. Others, weirdos with aspects of trees and flowers.

They all seemed scared.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 5, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> The slender yet somehow swarthy elf cousin laughed again as Selythin flew in and grabbed the black sword.
> 
> They were both standing on the boat now. The demon-tainted prince held the dark blade as cousin Zenythin continued to chuckle.
> 
> ...




_One of my fathers blades, One of the few remnants I’ll have of him_ Selythin ponders to himself. He inspects the sword and swings it a few times, trying to understand where the vibration was coming from.
 As he does this, he tries to make extract more information from his kin. “How is it that you are here, on a boat? I flew here, how did you manage to come? And where are you heading to?”


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 5, 2020)

*"Who are you?" *Eovin calls out.

She looks down at Jim's father and tries to see if she has any chance to cure his wounds.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 5, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> The burly bully in trouble blubbered at Alan as he approached. "Oh-- Please! Halp!"
> 
> The water was hard to fight against as Alan crossed the square toward the well.
> 
> ...




(Ha, my lowest stat. Don't need STR too much as a tailor. But let's see what Alan can do...)

Alan struggled to stay in control with the current, and shouted as he tried to reach out. *"Grab my hand!"*

Then he turned towards the others present. *"Everyone! I need some help!"*



Spoiler: Rolls



STR Check - Grab Bully: 1d20-1 *0*
STR Check - Grab Bully (Inspiration): 1d20-1 *12*

STR Check - Stay Afloat: 1d20-1 *4*


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 5, 2020)

> The creature in the window got closer, stopping only a moment in the window frame before careening toward Crenshaw.
> 
> Ralph let loose with crossbow.
> 
> (Gimme an attack roll, then initiative!)




Ralph grits his teeth and fires the crossbow. As soon as he's sent the bolt down range, he tosses the crossbow and reaches for his shield and glowing sword....

Attack Roll = 7
Initiative Roll = 16


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 6, 2020)

*"Damnedest thing happened.. After I picked up the blade it became very heavy. I thought about leaving it, but a voice inside my head told me that if I brought the sword along it would assist in my escape."*

Zenythin kept lounging and laughing as he related the events.

*"Anyway.. Who am I to argue with a strange voice in my own head. Our kin were dying all around. I was a coward. I ran to the dungeons, crept onto the rowboat in the caverns below the castle. I thought I'd end up in the Eastern sea, stranded, open to attack, but instead..."*

He just laughed harder.

*"You flew here? I'll swap you the black blade there for your steel. Seems a fair trade, considering. I'd feel a bit safer if I had a sword in my hand that respected me."*

He grinned and winked.

*"That castle in the distance... Not any I recognize..."*

The black blade kept vibrating in Selythin's grip. It was as if the weapon were purring.

Behind the boat, up current and in the distance, the two elves heard someone cry out.

*"What!? How? I can't swim! But... Help!"*

* * *

*"Who's we? Who's yew?" "She's brave!" "A hero! She'll help us!" "This is still scary. What'll we do? Tha queens dead." "Oh no! The hu-mens not so good either.."*

The little fae-folk, winged or tree-like, budded and flowered, crowded around Eovin, Jim, and the horses.

Laynard was too far gone and Jim was crying.

Everyone heard another voice.

*"No! Pop! Jim! Where are we?"* Bo, Laynard's other son, ran into the now crowded glade.

There was another loud thunder clap.

* * *

Alan Oake sloshed through the river that used to be a street and grabbed ahold of the burly bully drowning in the well.

Easy enough, but the rushing water and the guy's size and weight were too much.

Alan was going down too, but right before his head went under the young tailor glanced over and saw good old/young Page. She had some reeds in her hand and was muttering funny words.

Alan and Bradrick, the tailor now remembered the bully's name, went down the well. An invisible force sucked them down...down...down.

Water was all around them, but, miraculously, they could breathe!

The current kept pulling them along. Darkness. Then, after many moments of panic, a light above. The force of the water quickened. They continued along a violent river.

Bradrick the bully blurbled at Alan. *"What!? How?"* He looked scared. *"I can't swim! But... Help!"*

The pair could see a boat ahead. A rowboat. It looked like two figures were aboard.

The river seemed to even out and calm down after a series of large rocks before them.

* * *

The crossbow bolt thudded into the wood frame of the window, but not into the snarling beast.

The winged, clawed, chaos thing flew straight at Ralph. It wasn't quite fast enough to reach him.

Ralph, the Dreaming Knight, gripped the glowing sword. A flash of light and suddenly an eerie spirit, glowing the same shade as the blade, leapt from the collapsed old man and into Ralph Crenshaw's chest.

He felt a weird energy fill him, connect with the sword in his hand. He heard a thousand voices inside his head.

He knew every single one. He'd drawn them all. He could match the sound to the face of each. They were heroes. Ralph, perhaps, but in a thousand spectacular forms.

A thousand eternal warriors now lived in him.

(New round. You act, then the chaos beast. You're only 15 feet away and the creature is low enough to strike.)

* * *

(Eovin, Selythin, Josiah Jones, and Alan Oake all LEVEL UP. Ralph will level as soon as the fight is over.)

* * *


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 6, 2020)

> A thousand eternal warriors now lived in him.




Ralph lets the images flow into him, through him, realizing that everything he ever drew is true, and that he is part of that truth. He fights as that truth's strong right arm. Shield at the ready, sword poised for the strike, Ralph lunges forward, aiming a slash at the beast....

Attack Roll = 20
Damage Roll = 7


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 6, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> *"Damnedest thing happened.. After I picked up the blade it became very heavy. I thought about leaving it, but a voice inside my head told me that if I brought the sword along it would assist in my escape."*
> 
> Zenythin kept lounging and laughing as he related the events.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Selythin’s next level (2) will be in Hexblade.

He will use divine sense to make sure his cousin isn’t possessed and the following assumes that he is sure he is indeed dealing with his cousin 







“Compose yourself cousin, and act so you are worthy of your name. You may have been a coward, earlier, but you can redeem yourself through your deeds.” With that, Selythin draws his sword and hands it to his kin and keeps the black sword.

Upon hearing the plea for help, Selythin grabs the rope in his backpack, ties one end to the seat of the boat, and throws it at the person.









*OOC:*


unmodified roll is 18 in case it is necessary, Dex mod is +2, str is +1, and proficiency bonus if applicable is +2


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 6, 2020)

Ralph connected, a deep gouge into the center of the chaos beast.

It recoiled in pain. Black blood spattered onto the floor. The thing shrieked wildly and swung a gnarly claw at Sir Ralph.

The Dreaming Knight was too quick, though, putting his shield skillfully between himself and the snarling monster.

(The beast is very hurt. Your turn again, Ralph!)

* * *

Zenythin rolled his eyes at his cousin as he took the sword, a fine blade in its own right, but not vibrating menacingly like the black blade. He gave it a few "practice stabs" in the air.

*"Fear not, dearest cousin. I shall not reflect badly upon your good name.."*

He still chuckled slightly. His gaze lingered on Prince Selythin's own other-worldly features, and the devil-tainted elf took the look as a comment as well.

Cousin Zenythin quickly changed the subject as Selythin went to cast the rope.

*"Well, well.. What do we have here? First flying chaos creatures...now chaos fishes?"*

The prince couldn't help but feel like Zenythin's continued laughter was directed at him.

(Just to be clear. Nothing was detected with Divine Sense. Your STR roll is plenty good enough to pull in the catch.)

(Just to be DOUBLE clear. The people in the water are Alan Oake and the burly bully, Bradrick, sucked down the well and now strangely here in this river.)

* * *


----------



## tglassy (Jan 7, 2020)

Josiah hopped into the wagon and set off.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 7, 2020)

> The Dreaming Knight was too quick, though, putting his shield skillfully between himself and the snarling monster.
> 
> (The beast is very hurt. Your turn again, Ralph!)




Ralph shifted to the right, looking for another opening. _There! Strike now!_ He swung the sword again, hoping his timing was right....

Attack Roll = 21
Damage Roll = 10


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 7, 2020)

Josiah Jones climbed onto one of two horses. Kaylee took the other.

(No wagon, just two mounts.)

They galloped away from the small boomtown, through the rain and wind and mud. 

Two days passed and they came to a small port city. Although Jones had the feeling they'd been followed, he couldn't find evidence of anyone on their trail.

In the hills above the town, Kaylee pointed at a large, barge-type boat in the harbor.

*"That's it. We'll need it to get out of this realm and into the next. I have coordinates for the navigation equipment..."*

She paused.

*"I'm sorry. If we do this correctly we may still save SOME Innocents."*

Kaylee/Infiri put her small hand on Jones's shoulder.

* * * 

Ralph Crenshaw swung again at the slathering chaos beast.

Another solid hit. He slashed the thing into pieces. It burst into a million tiny wisps.

The old man was gone. There was nothing he could do.

The rain kept up it's loud pitter patter on the roof. Ralph heard a distant scream. 

Oh no! Orland!

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 8, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> Zenythin rolled his eyes at his cousin as he took the sword, a fine blade in its own right, but not vibrating menacingly like the black blade. He gave it a few "practice stabs" in the air.
> 
> *"Fear not, dearest cousin. I shall not reflect badly upon your good name.."*
> 
> ...




Selithin ignored his cousin’s impertinence, although he felt the devil in him pushing to use the blacksword and stop the laughter.

He had a more pressing issue at hand, and focused on reeling in the two struggling people. He did so quietly until they reached the boat and could lift themselves onto it. He then proceeds to coil his rope and waits for them to introduce themselves.


----------



## tglassy (Jan 8, 2020)

Josiah was over it.  He understood that people died.  He also understood that there was nothing else he could do.  Holding on to things wasn't in his nature.  If the only way to save anyone was to go to that boat, then he'd get to that boat.

Of course, he was putting a lot of trust into what Infiri was saying.  He felt that the god was being truthful.  He also felt that he never trusted anyone completely.  

He didn't talk back.  He didn't need any more explanation.  He just kicked his horse into motion, heading to the barge.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 8, 2020)

Josiah Jones and Kaylee rode slowly through the rain drenched town on the edge of the sea. 

The people here looked miserable and every business around seemed a seedy dive or worse. Creeps leaned on every corner post. Not a one seemed like honest, regular folk.

They found the specific berth of the ship easily enough, but there were plenty of rough looking characters around.

Cargo was being loaded onto the ship.

Kaylee looked to Jones for guidance.

(Jones give me a perception check and general strategy for entering the ship and anything else you might want to do.)

* * *


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 8, 2020)

> The rain kept up it's loud pitter patter on the roof. Ralph heard a distant scream.
> 
> Oh no! Orland!




Shield up, head down, new sword at the ready, Ralph charged from the barn, heading toward Orland's home, as alert as possible for danger...

_OOC: Passive Perception = 11._


----------



## tglassy (Jan 8, 2020)

Josiah Perception. : 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9


Off to a great start. 

Josiah walks right up to the ship to gain passage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 8, 2020)

*"Who's a hero? What queen is dead? What is going on?"* Eovin says. *"Bo? What happened to you? To your cart?"*

(ooc: I asked in the OOC thread how we're doing hit points for leveling up. Average? Max? Roll?)


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 9, 2020)

Alan takes the rope, and half-crawls into the boat, making sure that Bradrick was okay as well. 

Then he looked around. *"Page?"* he called out. 

And then he looked at those he was sharing the boat with.

Alan was not what you're call one of nature's born heroes; he looked very ordinary, his most distinguishing feature being a well-tailored outfit that probably looked better dry, but now made him look like a drowned rat. He was also wearing a pair of golden bracers of curious make.



Spoiler: OOC



Introducing Alan and his appearance for the benefit of new companions. And Alan will take another level in Bard.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 9, 2020)

Ralph, the Dreaming Knight, slogged through the rain toward Orland's small home. The scream had emanated from there, but now only the sounds of wind and thunder.

Although it was dark, Ralph could plainly see a small figure dash across the roof and tumble into the top of the chimney.

The windows showed light from inside the cabin. Ralph made out two human-sized shapes, presumably Orland and wife, but there were four or five more silhouettes, smaller and stranger.

They surrounded the poor farmers.

* * *

Josiah Jones walked straight up to the gang-plank to board the ship. Kaylee stuck close behind.

A soggy ruffian stopped them at the bottom of the ramp*. "Reporting to work? Or...delivering?"* He made a gross face and looked from Jones to his young companion.

He made a gesture and let two other scarred, wet tough-guys go up into the ship.

He looked back toward Jones like he was waiting for an answer.

* * *

The little, funny, weird fae-folk pressed in as close as they could to Eovin.

*"Yew are tha hero!" "Thank all the godses you came!" "We don't know whatta do.." "You know...THE queen...of the fey forest..." "She knows! Lookit her!" "She kinda looks like the grand vizier...but prettier!"*

They all stared creepily.

Jim and Bo continued crying over their dead father. Bo stammered, *"I saw some hideous creatures and ran. I lost the wagon. Lost you guys..and now this! Where are we?"*

Both the distraught sons looked toward the tiny pixie for guidance as well.

* * *

Page clung onto Bradrick's ankle and came sputtering out of the water onto the now crowded boat. *"Whew! I-I thought I'd lost y-you!"*

Everyone there, Selythin, cousin Zenythin, Alan, and Bradrick was surprised. 

She crawled to the edge of the boat and started to wring out her hair. *"Thanks for the help, fellas!"*

This wasn't the old woman from before. Now there was no double-appearance at all. A beautiful, youthful woman with pointy ears and the delicate features of a flower crouched at the end of the rowboat.

The burly bully, Bradrick, was looking around wide-eyed and confused.

Cousin Zenythin, of course, kept laughing.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 9, 2020)

“Welcome aboard” Selythin says in a matter of fact tone in Elven accented common. “Who might you all be?” He says, as he sheathes the black sword.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 9, 2020)

> The windows showed light from inside the cabin. Ralph made out two human-sized shapes, presumably Orland and wife, but there were four or five more silhouettes, smaller and stranger.
> 
> They surrounded the poor farmers.




"Damn," Ralph said to himself. "What would B.A. Baracus do?"

The answer was obvious. Ralph moved away from the front door, made sure he had solid grips on his shield and sword, then he charged the door, intent on smashing through it...

Strength Check vs. the Door = 19
Initiative Check = 11


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 10, 2020)

*"Oh! Page. Thank Heavens you're okay. I - ah."*

Alan looked a little embarrassed to be sharing a confined space with a wet and pretty fey, and instinctively reached for his jacket in a chivalrous gesture, only to realize he didn't have one. So he instead, responded to Selythin's question.

*"I'm Alan Oake. I'm, ah, a tailor."* He looked around. *"And I'm a little lost."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 10, 2020)

Charlotte of Oz said:


> *"Oh! Page. Thank Heavens you're okay. I - ah."*
> 
> Alan looked a little embarrassed to be sharing a confined space with a wet and pretty fey, and instinctively reached for his jacket in a chivalrous gesture, only to realize he didn't have one. So he instead, responded to Selythin's question.
> 
> *"I'm Alan Oake. I'm, ah, a tailor."* He looked around. *"And I'm a little lost."*




“It appears most of us are. This is my cousin Zenythin, and he also appeared here the same way you did. I am Selythin, and I arrived here by flying upwards, and the sky and ground inverted. Do you know or understand how you got here, and would you mind introducing your companions?”

Selythin was surprised with himself: he had vague memories of despising humans, but currently felt no such emotions.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 10, 2020)

*"I don't know,"* Eovin says to Bo. To the faeries, *"Where are we?"*


----------



## tglassy (Jan 10, 2020)

"What kind of work?" Josiah asked.  He looked the man in the eye, making sure to flare his inner fire just a bit so his eyes would glow.  "And she's mine.  Any man who touches her will see what Infiri looks like up close soon after."

He couldn't help but grin at that, considering who was riding in the girl, but they didn't need to know that.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 12, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> “It appears most of us are. This is my cousin Zenythin, and he also appeared here the same way you did. I am Selythin, and I arrived here by flying upwards, and the sky and ground inverted. Do you know or understand how you got here, and would you mind introducing your companions?”
> 
> Selythin was surprised with himself: he had vague memories of despising humans, but currently felt no such emotions.




*"Oh yes. This is Bradrick, who lives in the same village I do. And Page, who is, ah... a newcomer."* Alan lamely had nothing left to say, so he clammed up.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 12, 2020)

Bradrick, still soaked, kept staring at Page, who curled, shivering at one corner of the rowboat.

*"I-I'm Page!"* She raised her hand when Selythin asked their names. She looked like she were about to teeter back into the water.

Zenythin, Selythin's impertinent kinsman, leaned casually again the front of the boat. He sneered and smiled when he wasn't laughing.

He gave a little wave to the newcomers as well. *"As my cousin said, I'm Zenythin. The pleasure is all mine, I'm sure."*

The burly bully was too overwhelmed to speak.

Page continued:

*"S-so sorry, gosh, about your townfolk..I hope they're okay...I didn't mean to..oh..my...and...there's the castle...I m-mean I meant...your castle, princess..." *

The pretty faerie lady gestured at the ruins in the distance while looking at Alan Oake.

*"Oh my. The forest appears to be burning."* Remarked Zenythin.

Page looked really sad.

* * *

Ralph Crenshaw smashed in the door to the house. It fell off its hinges with a thud.

The little creatures immediately scattered to the corners and rafters of the home.

Orland's wife, Helene, screamed. *"No! Sir Ralph! I don't think they mean us harm!"*

Orland tried to put himself between her and the little humanoids, but there were too many.

The Dreaming Knight stood ready to fight.

No fight came. Instead, a small but stout looking satyr hobbled forward. He spoke in a weird language and held a hand up to the other little creatures.

It wasn't a dialect Ralph recognized.

Then, in broken common, he said:

*"She right! Hold hu-man man..."*

He looked at Crenshaw's new sword and cocked his horned head in query.

*"We run. We look for champion... Why you hold blade of Grail?"*

* * *

All the fae-folk surrounding Eovin kept talking at once. It was like the ill-mannered horses all over again.

*"We're in the forest, silly!" "Near the river!" "Why don't-choo know?" "But she looks like 'em, vizier Aov..." "Well she's played dumb!"*

Jim and Bo were having a sad, hushed conversation. After a moment, Bo stood and walked to Eovin. He whispered:

*"I dunno what's happening, but if you can help me find who's responsible I want to make them hurt..."*

Laynard's son seemed the furthest thing from threatening as the words echoed through the little pixie's mind.

Everyone in the small forest clearing smelled smoke.

* * *

*"Hmmph..."*

The man at the entrance to the ship looked at Josiah Jones and Kaylee.

*"Some cargo...to be unloaded at destination. We've got room for one or two more capable working men."*

He kept looking at Jones, trying to sort SOMETHING out with his tiny brain.

*"Go on up. Ask for Mr. Brown. He'll give you orders...Next!"*

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 12, 2020)

*"Stop all talking at once,"* Eovin commands. *"Bo, I don't know where we are. Faeries don't usually show themselves like this. It's just weird. I--- Does anyone else smell smoke? We have no idea where to go. Finding the smoke is as good as anywhere to go. Go get Jim to come with us, Bo."*

She encourages the horses to move in the direction of the smoke.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 12, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> Bradrick, still soaked, kept staring at Page, who curled, shivering at one corner of the rowboat.
> 
> *"I-I'm Page!"* She raised her hand when Selythin asked their names. She looked like she were about to teeter back into the water.
> 
> ...




Selythin waits for his cousin to make the a more appropriate introduction; a prince should not have to do that himself and they are in the presence of a Princess.  But it seems Zenythin has forgotten his manners, amongst other things. Hiding his frustration, Selythin says:  “Princess.... Apologies for our manners. I am prince Selythin Evastarian, first in line for the kingdom of Thuyere. I am please to be in the presence of someone of your standing. Given the chaos that surrounds us, perhaps you would allow us to rest in your keep?”


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 13, 2020)

> Then, in broken common, he said:
> 
> *"She right! Hold hu-man man..."*
> 
> ...




Ralph relaxed his guard, but he kept the "blade of Grail" in hand.

"Some old dude running from a beast gave it to me," Ralph said. "The old dude was hurt bad. He died. I killed the beast that hurt him. The old dude called me 'Dreaming Knight'. He said something about a girl named Ursala and being chased by Chaos." Ralph looked at Orland. "What's going on?"


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 15, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Selythin waits for his cousin to make the a more appropriate introduction; a prince should not have to do that himself and they are in the presence of a Princess.  But it seems Zenythin has forgotten his manners, amongst other things. Hiding his frustration, Selythin says:  “Princess.... Apologies for our manners. I am prince Selythin Evastarian, first in line for the kingdom of Thuyere. I am please to be in the presence of someone of your standing. Given the chaos that surrounds us, perhaps you would allow us to rest in your keep?”




Alan had the look of someone who had been convinced that up was up and down was down for his entire life, who had recently been informed by Up that it was actually Sideways. He held up a finger to protest, and then thought about it.

*"You know what? Yes, if this is my keep, you can stay here. Maybe we can find provisions, and shelter, and maybe some weapons if there's a functioning armory. Just - we should be ready to move out in case the fire comes too close for comfort."*

He waved, dramatically, towards the ruins of the castle. *"After you, Your Majesty."*

Then, quietly, he turned to Page, and whispered. *"Page, ah: when we get a moment, we really need to talk about this whole 'Princess Aloe' thing."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 15, 2020)

Selythin directs his cousin “Let us steer this ship to the keep!”

He wonders about this princess, perhaps an illusion spell is hiding her true identity. In any case, he will likely know whether she is really of noble birth once they reach this keep. His cousin’s current temperament is also of concern; is he under the effect of a spell, or is he simply in shock? Selythin hopes he won’t be a liability.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 16, 2020)

Eovin motioned to the horses, who seemed to have an understanding with the tiny pixie even though her spell had worn off. They proceeded cautiously through the woods.

Most of the little fey-folk piled onto the wagon, and likewise so did Bo and Jim.

It seemed they'd all listened. The group was quiet.

One of the other little pixies hovered above the wagon as they all proceeded into the woods toward the smell of smoke.

Before they could wonder if they traveled in the right direction the whole wagon load spotted trees on fire up ahead. Although it was difficult to see through the haze of burning, Eovin and Bo could see the embankment of a river some ways after the flaming foilage.

They couldn't see anyone, but they heard voices as well.

Actually, ONE voice, but it was obvious to all that it was carrying on a conversation with someone unheard.

That extremely thunderous voice boomed:

*"Hahaha! Got that right! Better than the BLOODWAR if'n ya ask me! Not sure if this'n'll last THAT long though...Not the way Chaos is rolling over these punies during the first few rounds..."*

The obnoxiously loud voice continued, responding to the unheard person:

*"Shiiit...I'm game to move on...Had about as much as we gonna get here...fun wise..."*

A pause.

A heavy belly laugh echoed through the still burning woods.

The horses stopped reflexively.

* * *

The small rowboat, full but not over-loaded with occupants, wound along with the current at a steady pace.

Zenythin moved toward the back of the vessel, which brought him face-to-face with Alan.

*"Doesn't look like a princess to me."* He glanced back at his cousin. *"Excuse me, princess."* He looked back at Alan then shoved past grabbing the rudder-control.

The boat drifted into a bank of smoke.

They couldn't see anyone, but they heard voices.

Actually, ONE voice, but it was obvious to everyone on the rowboat that that voice was carrying on a conversation with someone unheard.

The extremely thunderous voice boomed:

*"Hahaha! Got that right! Better than the BLOODWAR if'n ya ask me! Not sure if this'n'll last THAT long though...Not the way Chaos is rolling over these punies during the first few rounds..."*

The obnoxiously loud voice continued, responding to the unheard person:

*"Shiiit...I'm game to move on...Had about as much as we gonna get here...fun wise..."*

A pause.

The voice, as loud as it already was, was getting louder.

Zenythin steered the tiny ship toward the opposite embankment.

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 16, 2020)

Orland shouted: *"You tell me, uomo!"*

His wife didn't seem scared, walked past the men into the group of funny-little-tree-folk.

*"See!"* She said.

The satyr rolled his eyes at her and continued talking. *"Ursala. She housemaid. She champion's lover...Uh...old champion..."*

He stout-but-short, horned-and-hooved guy pointed at Ralph Crenshaw. *"You got Grail Blade. YOU the CHAMPION now! The queen is dead! Grand Vizier Aov sent me to find yoo!"*

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 16, 2020)

Selythin looks at his cousin, snaps his fingers, and authoritatively points at the the embankment where the voices are coming from. He whispers to those around him: _they know what is going on, we need to find out more information_.

he unsheathes his new black sword, that seems so much lighter and maneuverable than it did before, and puts his shield in front of him for the moment.









*OOC:*


I am assuming that the hex warrior feature can be applied to the black blade (cha to hit and damage instead of str or dex).

Fyi, I still need to update my character sheet for that first level of hexblade, not easy to do from my phone but I’ll manage soon (my work blocks enworld, so my phone is my only access)







EDIT: if he has time, Selythin will use divine sense (2 used/4 so far)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 17, 2020)

Selythin snapped at his cousin who, reluctantly, steered the boat in the indicated direction.* "Sure about this...your majesty?"*

Bradrick, the burly bully, kept looking with sad-eyes at Alan. He desperately needed direction.

Similarly, pretty Page looked toward the young tailor with bug-eyes. *"This is NOT how I left the forest...the castle...they destroyed everything...and the queen..."* Tears streamed down her face.

(Prince Selythin's Divine Sense detects one fiend, sixty feet away, at the edge of your abilities range, straight through the smoke.)

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 17, 2020)

Eovin indicates to the others they should stay put and stay quiet. She flies up about 15 feet off the ground and flies quietly toward the loud voice. (If she feels the voice belongs to someone tall, she rises higher off the ground. She only does this for two or three rounds before heading back. If it seems like the voice is headed toward her group, she rushes back and gets them to flee.)


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 17, 2020)

> The satyr rolled his eyes at her and continued talking. *"Ursala. She housemaid. She champion's lover...Uh...old champion..."*
> 
> He stout-but-short, horned-and-hooved guy pointed at Ralph Crenshaw. *"You got Grail Blade. YOU the CHAMPION now! The queen is dead! Grand Vizier Aov sent me to find yoo!"*




Ralph blushes a bit at the mention of the "champion's lover".

"No need to shout, dude," he says. "If I'm the champion now, then let's get the show on the road. Who's this Grand Vizier guy, and when do we leave?"


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 18, 2020)

Alan felt pulled this way and that, by all the repeated comments about princesses and all the complicated feelings he was beginning to realize that he had about that, and by the emotion in Page's face, and by how lost Bradrick was. He just wanted to crawl into a hole and cry himself to sleep, to just let a roiling cauldron of feelings and doubts roll over him.

But there was no time for sleep, and there were people who were coming unglued just as surely as he was, and so, Alan put it away somewhere inside. He folded Page into his arms, and let her cry. And as she did, he spoke to Bradrick.

*"Brad, I'm sorry that you got swept up in all of this. I'm going to try and find a way to get us all back home. In the meantime, if you need to talk, let me know. And if you need something to do, well, this is a boat; they always need extra hands."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 18, 2020)

Selythin was already planning the next step in his plan. He was used to planning waging war, and having obedient soldiers. He turned to look at the group in the boat, and saw fear and sadness. Both his former selves, the elf and the devil, would likely have executed on of these pathetic folks in order to force the others to obey. Now, he felt something he was not used to: compassion.

lowering his voice for only the folks in the boat to hear, he says: “These are difficult times, and I am sorry for your anguish. We however have a chance to learn what is happening. There is a creature sixty feet in that direction. I believe we can Either dupe it to give information, or capture and interrogate it. If we know what is going on, we can help others. Are you all with me?”


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 20, 2020)

(Just to make it perfectly clear, you are all in the close vicinity to one another. Ahead of both groups you are observing the same terrain/persons/actions/etc.)

Eovin flew above the trees, cresting the smoke. The foilage below was more smoldering than actively burning, like the fire had been more intense before and was now dying.

Bradrick, Page and cousin Zenythin nodded at Selythin's small speech.

The rowboat wound its way toward the western bank of the river. Zenythin hopped off the prow and onto the shore. He held a hand up to the rest.

The stranded travelers (Eovin up above and everyone on the rowboat below) all saw the treeline ended in front of them.

The river intersected with the forest edge and the little pixie, so high in the air, saw the boat along the embankment. She could see everyone on board, Selythin, Alan, and the rest.

In the distance, the pixie also spied a castle, in the center of the widening river. A plume of smoke curled up from the scorched battlements of the keep.

Right after the trees, a close distance away in a wide hilly area, stood a large structure made out of wood and metal. It was bleachers and benches. For spectating...something.

Protruding from the ground, to one side of the big construction, was a wooden pole displaying a large pennant lazily flapping in the wind. It bore an eight-sided arrow in radial design. The symbol of Chaos.

Eovin and those on the water-craft, although from slightly different angles, looked at the back side of the thing. The seats were empty except for a brutish pair occupying one of the middle benches. They faced the burning ruins in the distance.

An ogre with an eye-patch and a green-skinned troll lounged on one of the long bleachers. They were obviously intoxicated. Tremendously so, in fact.

The same loud voice from before boomed. It was the ogre. *"Which way was it, anyhow, Boris? Wasn't there uh... portal somewheres about?"*

The troll, now in ear-shot, responded. *"How in the great abyss should I know, guv? Been naughty word-faced since the start o' the whole thing, haven't I? Can't remember which bloody plane we're on anyway…"* He hiccuped loudly.

Below the benches, pushing a cart loaded with barrels and wine-skins, a four-armed bug-like fellow approached. He shouted up to the pair. *"Oi there! You lads want any more o' this? I'm about to get outta this stinkin' place...head back down the river Styx…"*

It appeared the mezzo-demon was hawking booze.

Likewise, it looked like the main event had come to an end.

* * *

The stocky, short satyr kept looking at Ralph Crenshaw while the rest of the little fey-folk scattered to the rafters.

He glanced over his shoulder then straight back at Ralph, the Dreaming Knight. *"Sorry, Champion. It's...bad time. Everyone scared. Queen dead. Grand Vizier Aov sent me to find yoo. He queen's advisor. Big-little guy. Castle prolly already destroyed. If you wanna go, I'll lead." *He gestured around at the hiding faeries. *"They too scared. They stay. Or run. I take."*

He started to hobble toward the door.

Orland and his wife scurried to the pantry, gathering dried meats, hard-boiled eggs, hunks of cheeses, some bits of bread, and stuffed them into a basket which they shoved at Ralph. They both nodded gravely.

The satyr continued out into the rain, pausing only for a moment to make sure the Dreaming Knight was following.

The little horned and hooved guy marched straight into the nearby woods which were thick with a smokey haze.

* * *

(Everyone, Eovin, Alan, Selythin, Ralph, and cowboy Jones take an inspiration. I'm seeing some great roleplaying here. Really happy how the story is coming together. Hope you're still with us Josiah! Ralph, you're almost there! Another level-up is on the way as well. I think you're all experienced players, but remember sometimes things are tough and discretion the better part of valor. Cheers! Love this game. )

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 20, 2020)

*OOC:*


Clarification, please. The bleachers. Are they facing us or are they facing away from us?

How much distance separates the carts and the rowboat?







Eovin investigates the rowboat at a safe distance as long as there's smoke to hide in. She hopes to overhear the people on the boat talking to figure out if they are friend or foe. If there's no way to approach the boat with cover, she abandons the idea and goes back to the carts.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 20, 2020)

> The satyr continued out into the rain, pausing only for a moment to make sure the Dreaming Knight was following.




"Wait up," Ralph said, walking into the barn. He gathered up his stuff, making sure his sketch book was wrapped well to protect it from the weather. A few minutes later, he walked out of the barn, quarterstaff in hand, the hood of his cloak pulled over his head. "Let's go, dude."



> The little horned and hooved guy marched straight into the nearby woods which were thick with a smokey haze.




Ralph sniffs the air. "Is that something burning?"


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 20, 2020)

(The rowboat, cart, and bleachers are all about equidistant. About 60ft from/to each other. Bleachers face the castle. The three creatures are, as of yet, unaware of you.)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 21, 2020)

*"The woods is burning, Champion of the Grail. Most was already lost when Aov sent me. The queen already died. They sent a rescue party after the princess, they did. Same to yoo. I'm bringin' ya, but not sure tah what..."* He sniffled, but played it off as irritation from the smoke.

The little satyr put a hanky to his nose as he spoke. Ralph wasn't sure where the handkerchief came from. The little guy wasn't wearing any pants.

The trees all around them smoldered and smoked, but it looked like most of the actual burning was over.

The horn-and-hooved fellow kept clopping through the once-lush forest now turned to bleak hell-scape.

Through the thick of trees and haze, Ralph Crenshaw could see a cart. He also noted the deep ruts in the mud indicating the wagon's path.

He heard voices up ahead. Saw movements on top of the horse-drawn cart.

*"Hey! That's the--" "Shhh!" "Maybe that's the Champion?" "That's not him, he's got a white mustache and beard!" "Oh no! Just as the tough, tiny lady flew away..."*

The satyr paused and ducked behind a tree.

(Ralph and friend are on the west side of the river, even further south-west behind Jim and Bo's horse-drawn cart, as seen on the map above.)

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 21, 2020)

Eovin flies back to the cart. *"Stay quiet,"* she says as she leads them to the river and turns them toward the rowboat. *"Follow this riverbank,"* she says and again flies forward. At around 12 feet in the air, she approaches the rowboat. She makes a "shh" sound and descends toward the rowboat. *"Stay quiet. There's an ogre and a troll just over there. I have friends riding towards you from that direction. I hope you are friendly."*

(I assume she is in front of Zenythin, hoping he will not rush off toward the bleachers.)


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 21, 2020)

> He heard voices up ahead. Saw movements on top of the horse-drawn cart.
> 
> *"Hey! That's the--" "Shhh!" "Maybe that's the Champion?" "That's not him, he's got a white mustache and beard!" "Oh no! Just as the tough, tiny lady flew away..."*
> 
> The satyr paused and ducked behind a tree.




"Why are you hiding? Do the forces of Chaos usually trundle about in carts?"

Ralph watches the cart and those in it, not particularly concerned if he's seen.


----------



## William Smith1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Rock looked around for what seemed to be the thousandth time.  Behind him the spire with its donut city hovering high above, ahead where Sylvania should be was nothing but charred forest.  A thin haze of smoke surrounded him. He laughed to himself, Humph, ‘Rock’, how that nickname stuck even in his head.  His little sister could not pronounce his real name – Sirocco, calling him Sir Rocko.  His friends condensed this to Rock to tease him about his hard head.  Rock could beat the best of them at their head butting contests as their tribe wandered the Hinterlands.  How simple it had seemed back in Sigil to travel the Outlands once again and find his old tribe, reconnect with his brothers, sisters, cousins, and friends.  Those that did not want to explore the planes like him.  Who were content to live the lives of simple Bariaur frolicking in the Hinterlands and ignoring the swirl of the planes around them.  No, Rock was an explorer, a seeker of something, he knew not what.  When he finally discovered the City of Doors he finally felt like he had found the place he was looking for.  The Sensates taught him that to achieve ones destiny he must ‘experience’ many things.  Rock explored the planes with gusto, visiting not only those planes that were ‘safe’ but also those lower planes where the Demons and Devils laired.  He experienced many things both terrifying and sublime.  Each time he returned to Sigil he recorded those experiences at the Civic Festhall for any who were too timid to actually travel to the places he had been.  Once Factol Erin Montgomery even suggested he become a Factor of the Faction.  Rock declined thinking that position would restrict his travels.  All was well until the portals started going barmy.  Some stopped working at all and some went to places they had not gone before.  Was the Lady herself going barmy?  The Bleakers thought so but they did not risk her wrath by publishing their theories in the Tempus Sigilian.  Rock had friends and acquaintances in most of the factions, although he tended to avoid the Mercykillers and the Hardheads.  Even more determined to return to the Hinterlands, Rock worked with Lissandra the Gatekeeper for weeks until they found a portal that would take him to the Outlands.  He gladly paid Lissandra her jink and after securing the gate key from Alluvius Ruskin, he leaped through to the Outlands.  What he found there was not what he expected.  Instead of the land he remembered with its infinite variety, he only found decay, death, and destruction.  Even travel from place to place seemed to take much longer than it had before.  He was about to give up and find a way back to Sigil when_….._


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 22, 2020)

*"I'm with you," *said Alan the tailor. Then he motioned to Page and Bradrick to be quiet as they could, then asked: *"what do you need of me?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 22, 2020)

Selythin surveyed his troops and looked at the ennemies they could be facing: two giant monsters and a fiend. It would be a bloodbath unless the circumstances change, somehow. Perhaps subterfuge was an option, but that was a huge risk.

“are you all armed?” He asked. He put his bow, arrows and his javelins on thebottom of the boat for the taking. “Lay low and listen. We need information, but the monsters over there may outmatch us. Let’s keep an eye on that cart, there may be allies or foes”


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 22, 2020)

*"Hello, I'm right in front of you,"* Eovin says to Selythin floating lower to the ground. *"I came from the cart and it doesn't contain anyone who can stand up to the ogre, let alone the fiend. Did you notice the troll? We should avoid those monsters. Maybe row your boat to the castle."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 23, 2020)

*OOC:*


i am assuming robin is not a visible, please let me know if that isn’t the case







Selythin looks at the diminutive fey in surprise, but a stern resolve come over him: “You are right. Do your friends on the cart need a lift to the castle? It may be the safest path for them. Also, can you listen in on the monsters and report what they say? You may be better equipped than us to escape detection”


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 23, 2020)

As the cart catches up to the boat Eovin introduces the humans she knows to the people she just met. *"These carters are not up to fighting those monsters over there, I think. If we could...."* Her voice trails off as the fey who were on the boat see Alan and Page for the first time.

*"Good, they aren't my problem any more. I'll go scouting."* She flies off toward the stands to see if the ogre and troll are still talking.









*OOC:*


Hope I didn't take too many liberties there.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 23, 2020)

*"You're a pixie,"* said Alan flatly, unbelieving.

Then, as he watched the pixie go off, he felt the urge to shout and ask if this pixie knew Page, and then thought better of it. Instead, he turned to Selythin. *"I'm not armed, no. Do you have a rapier? It's a long, thin sword, about this big."*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 23, 2020)

Ralph Crenshaw chided the satyr for hiding. The horned guy rolled his eyes and huffed, pointing to his right at a corpse in a little clearing (Laynard from Eovin's caravan, for those keeping score).

*"Chaos can be ANYTHING Sir Champion. Best be careful..."*

Crenshaw, though, was out in the open. He watched as a little pixie (Eovin) descended to the cart and spoke. The cart, horses and all the fey-folk went on their way toward the riverbank. The little fairies waved at Ralph as the cart rolled away.

They turned and continued northward.

The little pixie flew forward and made contact with prince Selythin and his boat-load of companions. Zenythin watched it all unfold with a bemused expression.

The satyr looked at Sir Ralph as the cart trundled away toward the group at the boat. He shrugged and ran to follow the Dreaming Knight who was chasing.

Jim and Bo stood sheepishly waving at Page, Alan Oake, and Bradrick.

These mundane humans were surrounded by half-a-dozen fey-folk of various shapes and sizes. They immediately started to talk over and at one another.

*"That's Page! Did she find the princess?" "Is THAT the princess?" "Do you think this take-charge pixie is related to Aov?" "Is that Gunther behind us with the mustache-less-champion?"*

Page climbed out of the boat and ran to the group of fey on the cart. They were all smiling and laughing.

Eovin continued her discussion with those gathered. Some of the lil fey-folk waved behind the cart as Ralph and the satyr approached.

*"Hey, Champion! Where's yoo mustache?" "Gunther! This is bad!" "Gunther, this lady gonna help us!" "These elves too!"*

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 23, 2020)

*"Hmmph..."*

The man at the entrance to the ship looked at Josiah Jones and Kaylee.

*"Some cargo...to be unloaded at destination. We've got room for one or two more capable working men."*

He kept looking at Jones, trying to sort SOMETHING out with his tiny brain.

*"Go on up. Ask for Mr. Brown. He'll give you orders...Next!"*

Jones went up the ramp, Kaylee/Infiri at his side. Asking for Mr. Brown led them toward a tiny office on the crew deck.

As Josiah walked and looked around he started to get a bad feeling about the ship.

Crates were being loaded through bay doors on the main deck. Both Kaylee and Jones could hear noises coming from inside the cargo containers.

*"It's gotta be people in there. I may be running but this injustice cannot stand." *Kaylee looked extremely angry. Jones could see fire behind her eyes.

*"This is a slave ship. And my brothers make ME hide. Look at what they allow..."*

They approached the office door. On the outside, in flaking lettering it read: Crew Management, Horatio Brown

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 23, 2020)

Sirroco spied a swarm of weird, chaos creatures flying away from the smoldering trees and smoke where Sylvania should've been. They went high into the air and never noticed him all alone.

He wondered if he'd taken a wrong turn. He wasn't far from where he remembered the portal from Sigil to be.

As he thought to himself about returning to a warm bed at the Civic Festhall, Rocko wandered through the woods.

He heard voices ahead. Well, one particularly powerful voice. It sounded like he was having a conversation with one or two others.

The voices in conversation:

*"Which way was it, anyhow, Boris? Wasn't there uh... portal somewheres about?"

"How in the great abyss should I know, guv? Been naughty word-faced since the start o' the whole thing, haven't I? Can't remember which bloody plane we're on anyway…"* A loud hiccup followed.

A third voice interrupted. *"Oi there! You lads want any more o' this? I'm about to get outta this stinkin' place...head back down the river Styx…"*

Sirroco couldn't see much ahead but shapes. A large castle or ruin on one side, near some running water. An oddly shaped structure, closer, on the other. That's where the voices seemed to be coming from.

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 23, 2020)

Eovin flew away from everyone to investigate further. Still keeping her distance, she could hear the trio carry on.

*"No thank ye. He's had too much, but I'll have some more!"

"Shove it, lad. YOU'VE had 'nuff! I'LL have some more!"*

The mezzoloth stated: *"So, that's a yes for the both o' yous..." *He started to gather two large barrels, with his four insect arms, from the wagon and bring them to the ogre and troll.

* * *


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 23, 2020)

> Ralph Crenshaw chided the satyr for hiding. The horned guy rolled his eyes and huffed, pointing to his right at a corpse in a little clearing (Laynard from Eovin's caravan, for those keeping score).
> 
> *"Chaos can be ANYTHING Sir Champion. Best be careful..."*




"You're yelling again," Ralph said. "That's not very sneaky."



> Crenshaw, though, was out in the open. He watched as a little pixie (Eovin) descended to the cart and spoke. The cart, horses and all the fey-folk went on their way toward the riverbank. The little fairies waved at Ralph as the cart rolled away.




Ralph waved back. "Huh. A pixie. Cool." Ralph picked up the pace, falling into line on the cart's path, taking long strides, enjoying the ease with which me moved. "Man, if Coach Savage could see me now."



> The satyr looked at Sir Ralph as the cart trundled away toward the group at the boat. He shrugged and ran to follow the Dreaming Knight, who was chasing.




"Relax, dude," Ralph said to the satyr. "Chaos may 'be anything', but that doesn't mean anything we bump into is chaos."



> *"Hey, Champion! Where's yoo mustache?" "Gunther! This is bad!" "Gunther, this lady gonna help us!" "These elves too!"*




Ralph rubbed the stubble on his chin. "I don't know. I guess I could grow one here." He listened to the exchange of comments and questions. "Uh, I'm Ralph. Ralph Crenshaw. What's bad? What do you guys need help with?"


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 23, 2020)

Eovin watches the insect demon pour drinks for the big monsters. _What are they waiting for?_ she wonders. _I could ask._ She lands on the top row of the bleachers. *"When does it start?" *she calls down to the giants. She holds a hand to her forehead and peers across the open field in front of the bleachers. *"Wasn't it supposed to start by now?"*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 24, 2020)

Gunther, the satyr, hobbled over to the other fey on a cart. They all conversed and stared at Ralph Crenshaw.

*"You need help with that mustache!" "Teeheehaha!" "We think that's the princess!" "The queen is dead the castle is ruined..."

"Chaos, Champion o' the Grail. They done all this." *The satyr nodded his head in a sort of I've-been-right-all-along sort of way.

Bradrick looked around in the bottom of the boat at Selythin's donated weapons.

The faeries kept chattering: *"That one sure looks like Aov." "Sounds like him too!" "Why'd she done run off?" "She's chatting with the monsters!"*

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 24, 2020)

*"Wasn't it supposed to start by now?"* Eovin called out from the upper level of the bleachers.

The ogre and the troll, keen on receiving their barrels of ale and already drunk to boot, didn't notice who spoke.

*"Already done. Over. Finito. Finished. It was a massacre!"* The ogre with the eye-patch replied as he started drinking straight from the new barrel.

*"I'd imagine we're missing the beginning of the next round..."* The troll was filling a giant mug from his barrel. Also distracted.

The four-armed insect demon waved three of his arms lazily toward Eovin. *"Shoo! I'm surprised you're not already fleeing like the rest o' your kind. Nothing to see here now, anyway..." *

The mezzoloth continued to the pair of big guys. *"Alright, lads. See you at the next one then?" *

It was more a rhetorical question or a good-bye. He immediately tipped his hat and pushed his cart along.

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 24, 2020)

_That didn't help much,_ Eovin thought. She flew west off the bleachers and made a wide circle before returning to the boat, just in case.

*"They seem to be resting after a big fight that is 'over',"* Eovin reports to the group. *"I think they had something to do with the castle smoldering to the north."*


----------



## William Smith1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Avoiding the voices and the strangely shaped structure, Sirocco doing his best to be quiet, moves toward the castle thinking to himself, *"Hope there is some clue to what happened to Sylvania there."*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 25, 2020)

Sirocco went north. Seemed to him he was already in Arborea, which layer, who knew.

He snuck, clippity-cloppity, toward the smoldering ruins of the castle. Something was wrong. Very wrong.

This should be a happy place. Rocko's planar sense was spot on most of the time. This was not what it should be...

He heard the ogre and troll in the distance, swilling ale and clambering around on the bleachers.

He kept to the trees, investigating the castle. He saw the bleachers in the distance, a pixie conversing with the monsters for a moment before flying off, and then LOST her as she dipped into the trees.

On the ramparts of the castle in the middle of the river he saw a brooding figure. The figure occasionally threw out a black blob that turned into a winged, deformed, animal-like, chaos-beast.

The bariur ranger heard laughter echoing through the smokey forest.

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


Someone saw Eovin fly "west off the bleachers and made a wide circle before returning to the boat" from the castle? The idea was she didn't want her destination to be known to anyone who saw her on the bleachers.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 25, 2020)

Selythin looks at the cart full of feus. _What are we getting involved with?_ he muses to himself sarcastically. He sighs in acceptance of he situations, and signals to all the folk in the cart to come to the boat.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 25, 2020)

(Sirroco didn't see Eovin. I was wrong. The ogre, troll, and mezzo-demon didn’t pay attention. You’re still hidden. If you guys want better stealth or perception include dice rolls for those. I’ve been going off of passive ability scores.)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 25, 2020)

(Double-checked ability scores. Eovin was NOT seen by Sirocco after perching on the benches for a moment to talk. Her stealth, even passive, was better than the bariur ranger's perception. Admitting I was just trying to tie you all together. Apologies. I like to keep it copasetic with everyone. Editing the above post too.)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


I have no problem with him spotting Eovin at the bleachers. But after taking off she was making sure not to be spotted by the giants and demon so they couldn't find their way to the boat. In any case...







*"So what's the plan. Head toward the castle?"* Eovin asks as she sees the carters and faeries boarding the boat.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 27, 2020)

The fey clamored aboard the small-ish boat. So did Jim and Bo and Bradrick, making the craft wobble wildly in the water.

Zenythin stayed along the bank, peeking through the burnt woods at the bleachers bearing the drunken one-eyed ogre and naughty word-faced troll. The mezzoloth had gone off into what was left of the forest toward the north. The pair of loud-mouths staggered and stumbled down the benches onto ground level.

*"So wait...which way to round two?"* The ogre bellowed then belched loudly.

*"Should we follow the bug fellow toward the river styx? I seem to remember there being a gateway around HERE somewhere...hic...Can't recollect exactly..."* The troll staggered indiscriminately toward the river to the east. He threw the empty barrel toward the water, but failed to meet his mark.

Cousin Zenythin looked at Selythin, attempting to read his thoughts.

* * * 

Sirocco, the bariur ranger, continued to wind and hide his way through the trees. He was watching the laughing, robed figure on the battlements. Rocko was getting a serious 'evil wizard' vibe.

He looked around for any other signs of Sylvania or any other part of Arborea for that matter. It seemed he was in the fey-wild or maybe the fey-dark...Things didn't seem right. He kept clip-clopping quietly to see more.

The river ran to either side of the castle ruin. It was rushing along at a quick pace. Rocko doubted he could swim it without being carried far along the river past the keep. His bow could reach, but he wouldn't hit without the help o'the gods.

If only he had a boat. Or, perhaps, he could track back upstream and swim from a better vantage point, landing on the castle's island.

* * *


----------



## William Smith1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Sirocco seeing that he cannot ford the river here decides to back track upstream and see if he can find a slower and more easily crossed area.  He will not go as far as the Ogre and Troll however.  Thinking again to himself, *"Maybe that Wizard has a clue, evil or not he may have the dark of it.  Gotta find a way to get to him and see if he will rattle his bone box about things."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 27, 2020)

Selythin signals to his cousin to come back to the boat. He then signals to head towards the castle.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 29, 2020)

*"They're the ones that burned down the castle?"*

Alan looked to Page, his demeanor grim. *"If someone would be so kind as to lend me a sword? I have some pointed questions to ask them when we get in range."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 29, 2020)

“I have a bow and some javelins I can spare” Selythin says, and outs them down on the boat floor.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 31, 2020)

Bradrick reached for a couple of javelins. Jim grabbed the bow and quiver at the bottom of the boat. All the gathered humans and fey looked at one another in anticipation of trouble.

Page stared back at Alan. *"They must be the bastards who did this...pardon my fey-dark..."*

Zenythin steered the rowboat along the eastern edge of the river, as far as possible from the monsters on the far bank.

The boat inched up the river. Everyone aboard could still see through the smoke along the water. The ogre with an eye-patch and green-skinned troll staggered drunkenly off the bleachers and toward the water.

They were still oblivious. And slow. They kept stopping to laugh and jibe each other.

At a very casual pace the ogre and troll made their way to the river edge and headed south.

Meanwhile, the very-full row-boat continued north, toward the pair's very position.

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 31, 2020)

Sirocco continued to watch from a hidden spot. 

He watched as the drunk monsters got off their bench, chucking their containers of ale toward the river.

The ranger watched as the pair argued about which way and where to go for what reason and why. They bickered about where the 'next round was to be played' and whether 'chaos had this in the bag or not'.

He followed a safe distance, but lingered near the castle ruins in the middle of the rushing river.

Rocko could see a boat approaching from the south, through some smoking trees. The ogre and troll were heading in the opposite direction, toward the boat, although the monsters hadn't noticed a damn thing.

The bariur ranger hesitated.

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 31, 2020)

Crates were being loaded through bay doors on the main deck. Both Kaylee and Jones could hear noises coming from inside the cargo containers.

*"It's gotta be people in there. I may be running but this injustice cannot stand." *Kaylee looked extremely angry. Jones could see fire behind her eyes.

*"This is a slave ship. And my brothers make ME hide. Look at what they allow..."*

They approached the office door. On the outside, in flaking lettering it read: Crew Management, Horatio Brown

Josiah knocked.

After a few moments they were immitted into a small space containing a desk and a few chairs. A sweaty little man greeted them with beady eyes. He looked nervous.

*"Here for work then? Standard rate applies. Sure you're not wanting to part with the goods here. Could make a sale and an honest week's work... Attractive offer to any..."*

Kaylee looked at Jones who grunted and made it a point that the small one in his care wasn't for sale or anything else.

The voyage set out into the deep ocean. Josiah heard rumblings from below deck. He could see the oppression, taste the fear. This was not a good situation. But, at least, no one came for his precious cargo.

The storm got stronger. The constant crash of thunder was deafening. The waves got larger and more violent. Land was no-where in sight.

Late one night, who knows how many nights they'd been aboard the vessel, Jones and Kaylee heard a noise outside their small cabin on a lower level of the ship.

It sounded like whispering.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 1, 2020)

Selythin eyes the situation, and shakes his head. “This won’t work, they’re heading our way and they’re bound to see us” he says to the others on the boat. “Damn creatures”. As he says this he points at the troll, something resonates within him and he feels arcane energy course though his veins.

he doesn’t show that he doesn’t understand what just happened and says “Keep going, I’ll create a diversion”. He flies up. And goes to the opposite direction, effectively behind the two monsters so they don face the boat. Flying about 30 feet above the ground he says “comrades, where is the portal, I need to head there for the second phase”









*OOC:*


cast hex on the troll, disadvantage to wisdom checks.

selythin’s deception check= 24


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 3, 2020)

OOC: I'm lost. Let's assume that Ralph tagged along with the wagon. Where does that put him doing what with whom?


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 3, 2020)

*OOC:*


if you caught up with the wagon, you were at the boat when the wagon arrived. So you're on the boat. As is the wagon.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 4, 2020)

Alan will take a shortbow in hand, his handling not expert by any stretch, but nonetheless it's not amateur by any means. He nocks an arrow, keeping it pointed at the floor of the boat as a safety precaution.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 10, 2020)

The boat bearing the confused travelers, the Dreaming Knight included, as well as the  would-be royalty drifted its way north-ward toward the crumbling castle in the middle of the rushing river.

Before anyone could argue, prince Selythin took to the air, making a little semi-circle in the air and approaching the troll and ogre from above and behind-ish.

*"Comrades, where is the portal? I need to head there for the second phase..."*

The troll stared at the flying elf for a long, drunk moment. He hiccuped and replied. *"Ugh..I figured we'd go south down river toward Mag Tureah. Those Fomorians can get a body anywhere. hic Just sometimes it ain't somewhere you PICKED."*

He laughed and gave the eye-patch wearing ogre a shove.

*"This way?"* The ogre asked, pointing toward the river and in the direction of the approaching vessel.

They continued to stumble closer to the boat, seemingly still oblivious.

To the north, along the bank near the castle, Sirocco crouched behind some rocks.

The mezzoloth pushed his cart of ale slowly by whistling a tune the bariur had heard once or twice in Sigil. The bug-like fiend didn't give a single glance in his direction.

On the ramparts of the keep, the dark robed figure strode swiftly toward the door and disappeared inside the castle.

On the boat, Bradrick, Jim, and Bo armed themselves with javelins and a bow donated by Selythin.

The gathered group of various fey-folk continued chattering at one another excitedly. They actually got louder as the row-boat turned the bend and the ogre and troll came into full view.

Cousin Zenythin sighed loudly, attempting to steer the craft toward the opposite bank.

* * *


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 10, 2020)

Alan kept eyes open, nervous but - for the sake of those who, for some reason, looked up to him - keeping it to himself, putting on a brave face.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 10, 2020)

"Keep quiet," Eowin hisses at the chattering fae. "There are enemies about."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 10, 2020)

“Thank you comrades, are you going there too?” Selythin adds, still flying, trying to keep diverting their attention from the boat.









*OOC:*


concentrating on hex, Troll has disadvantage to wisdom checks


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 10, 2020)

"You want to fight an ogre, a troll, and a demon who are walking away?" Eowin says. "Why?"


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 11, 2020)

All the little fae-peoples clammed up when the pixie hissed at them. One, a tiny mushroom-looking guy, muttered quietly. *"Oh no no no! We no wanna fight. No no no."*

The others shushed and hushed him.

The boat was slowly passing by prince Selythin and the monstrous fellows in conversation.

They both had their attention on the flying elf, not noticing the row-boat at all.

*"Are you going there too?"* Selythin asked the troll.

*"Ugh...yeah. You wanna tag along? We're all outta ale, but I think I can find the way. Mag Tureah is BIG, man. Can't miss it."*

The ogre and troll began to laugh.

*"It's this way. South along thee river."* He gesticulated and started to walk again.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 12, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> The boat was slowly passing by prince Selythin and the monstrous fellows in conversation.
> 
> They both had their attention on the flying elf, not noticing the row-boat at all.
> 
> ...




“Don’t mind if I do! Thanks comrades. Jesus let me take a look to see if there are other stragglers; I’ll be right back” Selythin flew at a 45 degree angle exactly opposite to the rowboat, to keep the monsters attention, and flies back. He does this repeatedly so they look in his general direction.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 14, 2020)

The troll and the one-eyed ogre laughed again. They watched prince Selythin's aerial maneuvering. It worked!

*"The elf's barmy but I like him."* The troll commented, stopping to slap his buddy across the back.

*"What'll we call him?"

"Hey, elf, what do we call you?"* The troll called.

The boat continued around the bend and up the river, past the monsters and prince Selythin. The current became faster.

The row-boat was headed directly for the castle.

(I'd like a perception check from everyone on the boat. Also, from Selythin if he manages to get away from his new buddies.)

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 14, 2020)

Sirocco watched the mezzoloth walk away.

From his position near the looming castle, the ranger could see a distance down river. 

A row-boat was approaching. He could see there were quite a few aboard the vessel. He wondered if the wizard above in the castle tower could see the boat as well.

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 14, 2020)

Eowin: Perception: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 14, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> The troll and the one-eyed ogre laughed again. They watched prince Selythin's aerial maneuvering. It worked!
> 
> *"The elf's barmy but I like him."* The troll commented, stopping to slap his buddy across the back.
> 
> ...




“Call me Sel! And what are your names?” Sel flies around until the boat is completely out of view from the ground where the monsters are. He continues to “look for stragglers”. Once the boat is seemingly safe, he tells them “I think I saw someone from afar, let me check”. He then flies directly opposite to where the boat is, dives closer to the ground, and makes a big loop back to the boat.









*OOC:*


Lucky roll, perception = 17


----------



## William Smith1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Sirocco thinks to himself, _*"Well, might be able to convince those in the boat to give me a ride across the river!  Bet some garnish wouldn't hurt."  *_He digs into his saddlebags and finds a few gold pieces.  *"Might be the most expensive ferry in the multiverse but what have I got to lose?"*  He makes sure he is visible to the boat and addresses them, *"Ahoy there cutters!  Care to provide some transportation to that kip over there?  I can lay some jink on you for your trouble!"* As he motions toward the castle.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 15, 2020)

Alan obeys orders and keeps quiet for now, waiting for the signal. He tries to stay alert, but the goings-on around him are leaving him overwhelmed.



Spoiler: OOC



Perception (Wis): 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 18, 2020)

Ralph watches and listens, his hand never far from the hilt of his sword.

_OOC: Perception check = 12._


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 20, 2020)

The troll and one-eyed ogre laughed as Selythin kept up the aerial antics.

The ogre, in his booming, drunken voice spoke: *"Sel. That's a right poncy name."* He pointed at the troll while casually picking up a very large rock from the ground. *"That's Boris." *

He hefted the stone up and cast it directly at Selythin. *"And I'm Boulder. Hahaha!"* The big rock went wide and plunked into the water. The pair of monsters continued to laugh their asses off.

The prince was fairly certain that the ogre'd been trying to smash him with a stone. He was getting farther and farther away though. The two didn't seem like they were in a rush to follow or engage.

Selythin from the air and everyone on the boat saw the broken and battered castle looming ahead of them. There are giant scorch marks all over. Tiny smoldering fires remain. Black, thorny vines have replaced the greenery that usually surrounds the castle.

Alan got lost in his own thoughts. Something about this place was familiar, but the memories were locked so deep inside his head it hurt to access.

Ralph Crenshaw felt the glowing blue sword, now sheathed at his side, vibrate. He felt the blade surge with energy and it almost leapt from the scabbard of its own accord.

Eovin and the gathered fey spotted a bariur step toward the bank of the river ahead of the row-boat. He waved at the group and spouted something about a ride across the river.

The boat got closer.

Selythin, still in the air, saw into the upper floor of the castle ruins. Inside he saw more shadow, chaos creatures, beasts formed from divergent aspects of animals and things never seen. Wings, fur, claws, and teeth.

Below, it looked like the row-boat had escaped the ogre and troll.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 20, 2020)

Selythin swooped back down to the boat. He saw the bariaur, took a close look, and nodded to him, guessing that he was harmless.

“keep your gold friend, it may be more useful to you  in the future. come aboard if you wish” 

looking at tte others in the boat, he adds “there are monsters in the keep. I fought one of those yesterday, and I believe they can be killed more easily than ogres and trolls. Let us clear the keep, it will give us a stronghold to rest, and protect others fleeing the chaos. Who is with me?”


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 20, 2020)

"Where are we?" Eovin asks. "I don't know this keep or this river."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 20, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> "Where are we?" Eovin asks. "I don't know this keep or this river."




“The worlds are in chaos, and I’m assuming you’ve been magically transported here, just like I was. I also don’t know this river nor this keep, but this gentleman, a princess in disguise, is somehow linked to the keep. In any case, I’d rather be in a keep than sitting ducks in a boat. So I reiterate, are you with me?”


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 20, 2020)

"That sentence was almost less insane than my day has been," Eovin says. "Sure. Let's go."


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 21, 2020)

Cousin Zenythin casually steered the boat to the side of the river containing the bariur as Selythin and Eovin converse.

As soon as the boat bumped the land most of the little fey-folk jumped and leapt off the ship. They scattered into what remained of the woods.

*"No fighting!" "Queen is dead we not be dead too!" "Eek!"*

The stout little satyr that had come with Ralph Crenshaw, the Dreaming Knight, also leapt off the ship.

*"I consider my part played. I'll go see if I can track those fools down and find a safe spot." *He gave a little wave as he trotted off.

Page, Bradrick, Jim, and Bo still clutched to fighting implements, but could all be described as 'different shades of white.'

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 21, 2020)

"Who is this queen everyone speaks of?" Eovin says.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 21, 2020)

The chubby satyr turned around.

He replied to Eovin.

*"The queen o the green. The fairie on the scene. The queen bee. The bees knees. Please. Who else? Well... someone I suppose... Anyway. She was the ruler of this part of the faerie-realm and we all loved her."*

He frowned and sighed and continued away.

* * *


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 22, 2020)

Alan couldn't help it any more. The sight of the castle, all this talk of a queen... it stirred something deep within him that made every muscle in his body ache, that made his thoughts dissolve into black tar. Her buried his hands in his face and wept, and didn't know why.

After long, sobbing moments, Alan wiped his eyes and brow, slick with sweat and tears. He rose, red-eyed, to look Selythin in the eye.

*"I'll go. If you need help getting the monsters out of there, I... I have to go."* He rubbed the bridge of his nose. *"I'm sorry. I didn't mean to cry. Everything is happening so much."*

Alan looked around for some rudimentary armor or a rapier to use, as he spoke. *"And - and I don't know why everyone keeps calling me a princess, but that keep, it... I feel something there. Maybe I can clear up this whole misunderstanding, somehow, if there's answers inside."*


----------



## William Smith1 (Feb 24, 2020)

The Bariuar jumped aboard the boat looking at the crying human (half-elf?).  He says, *"Say, don't be a sod, cannot be that bad.  Me, I lost my tribe and I'm still living!  Can't let the weight of the multiverse crush you.  I want to get to that castle and see what darks I can discover.  Might be some answers there.  Thanks for the lift!  My name's Sirocco but you can call me Rock."*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 26, 2020)

*"Nice to meet you, Rock."* Alan inhaled, drawing in a calming breath, and steadied himself. If the others were holding together, then best as he could manage: so would he.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 26, 2020)

Luckily, since the half dozen fey-folk had exited, there was room for the bariur ranger on the small-ish craft.

Zenythin guided everyone across, a bit further down steam, making contact with the huge island in the center of the rushing river. The keep here was mostly intact, although it's surfaces were charred from battle fire.

*"T-this is... It looks so different... It's sad..." *Page stayed close to Alan. *"I'm afraid of what's become of the palace..."*

Bradrick, Jim, and Bo also stuck to Alan.

*"T-there's a cellar door. A-and the front door, I-I guess...Or...uh...we could fly up to either two other floors..." *Page continued, gesturing around.

Everyone climbed off the boat and is on the island (unless you state otherwise).

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 26, 2020)

To Page, "You've been here before?" Eovin says. "I've never seen this castle before."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 28, 2020)

*"All right. How likely is it that the castle is infested with the kind of vermin, versus the likelihood that it's occupied?"* Alan then waved towards the doors within flying distance. *"Alternately, where do those lead?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 29, 2020)

Charlotte of Oz said:


> *"All right. How likely is it that the castle is infested with the kind of vermin, versus the likelihood that it's occupied?"* Alan then waved towards the doors within flying distance. *"Alternately, where do those lead?"*




“that is a good question, in either case I feel we need to go in. Your guess is as good as mine for where the doors lead, but I have rope, and I can secure it so you all can climb.” He looks at the quadruped on board and asks “is climbing going a problem for you?”


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 29, 2020)

"Should I fly up to the higher doors and inspect them?" Eovin asks. "Not go in, or even touch them. But see what else is up there."


----------



## William Smith1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Sirocco replies to Selythin, *"Well a vertical climb may be a bit of a challenge but I'm comfortable jumping onto platforms and narrow places.  I've setup kip in the mountains from time to time." *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 1, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> "Should I fly up to the higher doors and inspect them?" Eovin asks. "Not go in, or even touch them. But see what else is up there."




“Good idea, go and report back what you see”.









*OOC:*


 as we discuss the plan, is there anywhere relatively safe where we could do a short rest? I wouldn’t Ming getting that short rest warlock spell slot back!


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 1, 2020)

Eovin flits away from the group and does a quick reconnoiter of the two doors high off the ground.









*OOC:*


Presumably a Perception check is needed: 
Perception: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8
 
Oh well.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Mar 3, 2020)

On the far end of the island there were some large, jutting boulders that could provide a little shelter from the elements and prying eyes. (Go ahead and take a short rest.)

Eovin, meanwhile, flew up to scope out the upper level. There was a large double door, and multiple large windows actually, that led into the keep on this level. The pixie could see multiple forms moving about inside.

There was another level above this one. It had a small balcony and arched doorway. There were smaller windows here on both sides as well.

Inside, Eovin spied a figure wearing a dark robe, surrounded by a number of chaos beasts, sitting at a table, eating and drinking. The dark bearded figure seemed to be studying a book or map. 

He was holding a scepter in his hand, atop which sat an irregular, eight-pointed star. The symbol of Chaos.

(I'll assume Eovin goes back down to take advantage of the short rest as well. Trying to keep the descriptions simple, but if anyone is confused I'm happy to elaborate. Basically there's a way in on any floor. )

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 3, 2020)

Eovin returns and describes the bearded figure and chaos beasts in detail. *"I'm not sure any of those doors are better or worse than the doors down here."*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 8, 2020)

*"Then we might as well pick the cellar. At the least, we can get into and out of it quickly instead of rigging things up with ropes in order to get up there."* Alan paused. *"Er, if we're taking my vote, that is."*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 8, 2020)

*"I don't disagree,"* Eovin says. *"Someone might want to make sure the doors aren't rigged to hurt us."*


----------



## William Smith1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sirocco says, *"I concur, going into the lower floors and working our way up seems to be the best course.  However those Chaos beasts will have the high ground on us as we work our way up the stairs.  Any of you packing magic?  We should try and clear the way ahead as we move up.  And that wizard at the top will have some surprises for us a well.  Let's not get put in the dead book, eh?"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 14, 2020)

*"So I see we're resting for a bit. Sounds good,"* Eovin says, find a small flat surface to lay down on. She feels as though she been going non-stop for days now.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Mar 15, 2020)

(Everyone take back HP or any other short rest benefits. Everyone go ahead and level to THREE. ((Sirocco I'll update your sheet to reflect the change.)))

Let me know the plan, marching order, etc entering the cellar door.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


Alan will take lead or second in the lead, behind any heavily armored fighter that volunteers.

Also, will update my sheet shortly!


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


Eovin will be in the middle and flying so not really taking up a square.
I assume even though we leveled up, without a long rest, our new spell slots are unavailable.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Mar 19, 2020)

(After some consideration, I've come to the conclusion that this would be the best time for everyone to gain spell slots back and all new abilities. I know I've been shouting 'short rest' on multiple posts, but this could've been a 'long rest' instead. So go ahead NOW before you go into the dungeon. Reset spells and level up and all that goodness. )


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 22, 2020)

(Done! Alan is ready when you all are.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


also done!







Selytnin feels different. The rest felt good, but somehow he felt more powerful, with magical night he had never felt before. He looks at the rag tag band next to him, nods and says with satisfaction “What a fine time to take the keep!“. Leading the group, he stands expecting the others to follow.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Mar 26, 2020)

Bradrick, Jim, and Bo stood at the ready, weapons in hand. They nervously eyed Alan and Page, waiting for direction. The humans seemed somewhat reassured by Selythin's confidence and swagger.

Cousin Zenythin hung back, sword drawn as well, but not eager to lead the charge. He waited for someone else to open the cellar door.

It appears the door used to have a lock, but it is now broken, almost hanging off it's hinges. It's still shut, but more like two big pieces of wood lying over a narrow set of stairs leading down into the dark.

(Marching order, from your cues above, looks like Selythin, Alan, Page, Bradrick, Jim Bo, Eovin flying above all them, Ralph Crenshaw, Sirocco, Zenythin) (Whew! You've got a crew. ) (I don't know if Ralph Crenshaw the Dreaming Knight is playing still or not, but technically he's there as well.)

The stairs wind and descend into a largish room with a dirt floor. There are splintered and broken boxes and shelves littering the area. Bits of food, dropped or left as garbage, lie here and there.

*"Ohhh! They took all the cheese and wine! Oh no! And the bramble-berry preserves...All the duck eggs...Not to mention all the baking supplies..."* Page whined, trying not to start crying again.

There's a large door on the wall across from the stairwell. This one has the lock intact.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 27, 2020)

Taking charge, Theremin whispers pointing at the lock “can someone pick this, or will we need to break it?


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 30, 2020)

Alan reassured Page softly, telling her that it was just things; that the group of them were still alive, and that was what mattered.

Alan then examined the lock, frowning. "Maybe there's a key?" he asked, looking around.









*OOC:*


Alan will try: Investigation!

Investigation: 1d20+2 *12*


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 30, 2020)

Eovin flits toward the lock when no one seems able to open it. "Let me see." She pulls several long (for her) thin pieces of metal out of sheathes on her lower legs and slips them into the lock. "No, this lock might be too big for my tools."

Picking lock: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## William Smith1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sirocco says, *"Well I could kick it in but that might make too much noise, anyone got another idea?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 2, 2020)

Selythin thinks to himself sarcastically: _and the nightly heroes were stopped in their tracks by a simple lock!_.

“wait, let me see if I sense enemies directly across the door” he says to the Bariaur









*OOC:*


use of divine senses, he should then know the location of fiends within 60 feet


----------



## JharyOConnah (Apr 6, 2020)

Alan looked around here and there, found a little key-shaped patch, free of grime, under the mat by the door even, but there was no key. 

Nothing but trash and rubble.

Meanwhile, Eovin fluttered over and tried her hand picking the lock. To no avail, it didn't budge. 

Sirocco was right about the door, though. It looked easily bashed and broken. It wouldn't take more than a couple blows.

Cousin Zenythin replied snidely to Selythin's sarcasm: *"Heroes now are we? And here I thought this was a 'survivors on a life-boat' type situation..."*

Selythin used his Divine Sense and immediately knew there were three fiends within sixty feet on the other side of the door.

* * *


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 6, 2020)

Alan sighed. *"All right, smashing the lock it is. Just be careful, anything inside the castle will have a way out as well as us having a way in. Alternately, we can try one of the other entrances?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 6, 2020)

Selythin says with resolve: “there are three chaos beasts within 60 feet of the door. We’ll need to act fast once the door opens. I’m wearing armor, so I’ll lead the charge. Follow closely, and may our weapons strike true.”


----------



## William Smith1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sirocco turns around and delivers several kicks with his rear legs hopefully splintering the door.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Apr 13, 2020)

The lock broke and the door buckled inward, falling to the floor with a crash. The group in the cellar immediately saw three chaos beasts at the end of a long hallway.

To the right it looked like stairs winding up. Down the corridor and past the strange beastial chaos creatures there was another door, also closed with a lock.

The beasts, one half leopard and orangutan but larger than either and one half wolf and demon but obscured by a hazy darkness, charged forward. The last, some kind of giant flightless bird with arms, stayed positioned at the far end of the hall near the newly revealed door.

Behind Sirocco, Selythin, Eovin,  and Alan the Dreaming Knight, Ralph Crenshaw, stepped in front of the humans Jim, Bo, and Bradrick.

Cousin Zenythin, sword still at the ready, stepped to one side, letting the others take the brunt of the attack.

(Could I have an initiative roll from everyone, 1d20 + Dex along with your action/attack/move/etc. From there I'll figure out the order of everything occurring and we can go from there.)

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 13, 2020)

Selythin, his sword and shield ready, positions himself about five feet away from the door. With resolve, he states the obvious to the others ”Let them come to us, we’ll be able to flank them in this room”









*OOC:*


Initiative roll: 7


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 14, 2020)

*"Sorry, there's a chaos *_*what - "*_

Alan was cut off as the doors were kicked down. Unsteadily, he drew his sword, holding it up in an unsteady guard. He stuck to classic fencing style, and struck as true as he could, taking Selythin's advice and letting them come to him...



> Initiative!: 1d20+3 *8*
> 
> Attack and Damage!: 1d20+4 *14* 1d8+2 *8*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 20, 2020)

*OOC:*


sorry, I missed the part about the action:
Attack first Demon that comes out Attack 10, damage 10


----------



## William Smith1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sirroco turns back around and prepares to charge the lead baddie and says, *"It's head buttin time!" *


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 22, 2020)

Eovin speaks several expletives rapidly before casting a spell. She flies up above the fray, hopefully out of reach. The spell effect is obvious as the area the demons are in lights up with violet light.

Initiative: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12 
Casting Faerie Fire (20 foot cube) hopefully catching two or more of the demons within the effect before they get too close. DC 14 Constitution save. Failure means target is coated in violet light and everyone attacking them has advantage.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 22, 2020)

*OOC:*


Attack with advantage if applicable: 13


----------



## jmucchiello (May 18, 2020)

So, is this game dead?


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 23, 2020)

Hope not! I have been ludicrously busy due to losing track of days under lockdown, but I have enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jun 10, 2020)

(Let's try and get this going again. I know we have Alan and Selythin. Eovin too!  Sorry it died for a month! Casts revivify! )

(I'm going to control Ralph Crenshaw and have him stay back to protect the various NPCs still with you, but if you wanna come back, Dreaming Knight, we'd love to have you! )

(Also, Josiah Jones... Have we seen the last of him and Kaylee Infiri, the lawful god of fire and judgement? If you see this, we'd love to have you back. Otherwise I'm just going to take some liberal actions with these characters and keep the story pumping. )

(Likewise, Sirocco, jump in if/when you can. I'm already rolling dice for the Bariur anyway. I'll play him too unless you'd like to take control again. )

Initiative Order:

Eovin (flies up out of range and blasts faerie fire successfully, everyone has advantage on attacks now)

Chaos Beasts (come through the broken doorway, one attacks Alan and one attacks Selythin)

Alan Oake (attacks with advantage in fencing style with a rapier found in the rubble from the battle that happened before you all arrived)

Selythin (also attacks with advantage with his family heirloom sword)

Sirocco (headbutts with advantage at the chaos beast attacking Alan)

As the weird, hybrid, chaos beasts started to charge down the hallway the little pixie, Eovin, swooped up into the air and waved her tiny hand. Suddenly, the half cheetah-orangutan, the strange wolf-demon, and the odd flightless bird with muscly arms and teeth lit up a bright, violet hue, making them stand out in the dark corridor.

The beasts were quick, lashing out at Alan and Selythin as they came through the doorway with long, razor-sharp claws, but the young tailor and lost prince were quicker. Their attacks had no effect as Selythin blocked with shield and Alan feinted into a parry.

Alan's attack (giving you bonus for the advantage you had just to move things forward) found purchase in the wolf-demon's sickening flesh, ichor splashing on the dirt floor of the cellar. He hurt it dearly, but didn't finish the vile thing.

Likewise, Selythin plunged his ancestral black blade into the cheetah-ape-demon, steaming black ooze covering the blade, but the creature didn't fall.

Sirocco, the Bariur wanderer, head-butted the chaos creature attacking Alan Oake. He connected, smashing into the thing hard and causing it to hit the floor and dissipate into a thousand disgusting fragments.

*"Stay behind me, dudes and pretty faerie lady! These monsters are wicked, bro!"* Ralph Crenshaw said as he backed Jim, Bo, Bradrick the burly bully, and fair Page into the far corner of the cellar defensively. He put himself and his glowing sword between the remaining beasts and those under his protection.

*"Y-y-you really think I'm pretty?"* Page clutched onto Ralph's armored arm as she blurted out the words.

Ralph visibly blushed, but stayed focused.

Cousin Zenythin stood to the side and slightly behind Selythin. He took the opportunity to thrust his own sword at the cheetah beast, but his strike went wide, failing to connect.

The last creature, the muscly ostrich-demon, stayed at the foot of the stairs halfway down the hall, effectively blocking the path forward.

(Happy to be back in it with you guys. Go ahead and give me your next round actions, attacks, etc.  )

***


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jun 13, 2020)

Alan blinked widely at Sirocco as the monster was headbutted into rapidly vaporizing fragments. *"I... am staying next to you, thanks."*

Then he remembered form, and as another rushed him, he executed a lunge...



> Rapier attack: 1d20+4 *22* 1d8+2 *5*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 15, 2020)

*OOC:*


if Alan acts first & kills the demons facing him, Selythin will attack the ostrich demon. Otherwise, he’ll strike at the foe in front of him







Selythin mumbles words from deep within, that resonate though his blade as he strikes, holding his shield protectively.









*OOC:*


move to ostrich demons if applicable
Attack: 22, damage: 7, booming blade damage if applicable 8
note: my interpretation of booming blade is that the thunder noise & damage only happens if the creature moves


----------



## William Smith1 (Jun 16, 2020)

*"All in a days work Alan!  I'm goin after that ostrich thing down there next! Yee Ha!"* 

OOC: Please roll for me Jhary another Head Butt.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jun 19, 2020)

(I was hoping for an Eovin action, but we'll assume she's on reaction, anticipating the fight. She can jump in whenever.)

The weird ostrich thing held its ground, waiting until the first combatant got within range.

Selythin and Alan were quickly on top of the remaining foe.

The young prince caught a beak in the ribs causing 5 damage just before there was a deafening crack of thunder.

The beast vanished in a black pool of bile, leaving Sirocco, Alan, and Selythin in the dark hallway.

Stairs wound upward to the right. A locked door stood at the end of the corridor. 

***


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 19, 2020)

(Oops, meant to post sooner. She did not have any means of attack that round anyway.)

Eovin stays above the fray. She casts produce flame, creating a ball of flame in her hand. This provide 10 feet of light plus 10 more feet of dim light around the group. "Is anyone injured?"

"Which way? I say the door. Don't want anything sneak up behind us as we ascend the tower."


----------



## William Smith1 (Jun 20, 2020)

*"Ahh, the wee lass has brought us some light!  I agree, let's check what's behind that door first."*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jun 20, 2020)

Cousin Zenythin inched down the hallway as well. He craned his neck to look up the stairs in the new light provided by Eovin. He turned toward the bariur wanderer, glancing at the door.* "Not too eager to see what or who's behind there EITHER..."* He clutched sword in hand loosely, making sure he maintained a good deal of space between him and the stairs leading upward.

Sir Ralph called down the corridor from the dirt-floored cellar. *"Hey! Dudes! Lemme know what's happening...I can't see, brah!"*

The other humans, Jim, Bo, and Bradrick paced about nervously in the safety of the basement room.

***


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 22, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> Sir Ralph called down the corridor from the dirt-floored cellar. *"Hey! Dudes! Lemme know what's happening...I can't see, brah!"*




Selythin  was satisfied. The combat went well, and his companions were worthy.

He answered Sir Ralph ”Perhaps it would be preferable for you to protect the fey folk outside, where you can better see.”

Looking at the options he nods. “The door it is”
He goes next to it and tries to open it.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jun 24, 2020)

Bradrick, Jim, and Bo looked at each other and at Sir Ralph Crenshaw. Their looks told they agreed with Selythin's concern, even as the Dreaming Knight sighed. *"Okay, elf dude. I can't see and neither can these guys...We'll shout real loud if we see any other creepy monasters out there."*

The Dreaming Knight paused and looked at Page. *"Coming too, pretty lady?"* He started his way up the cellar stairs with the others in tow.

Page hesitated. She glanced down the hallway and, even though it were dark, she could see just fine due to her fey ancestry.

She hovered in the doorway (stood contemplating, not actual floating) looking at Zenythin, Selythin, Alan, and the Bariur Sirocco, then called out: *"Excuse me, heroes? Do you need me to continue on with you into the castle? I-I-I think I'd like to make sure Sir Ralph and everyone is comfortable outside..."*

Zenythin just sneered, staying behind the group and away from the stairs or door, at the end of marching order.

Meanwhile, Selythin, at the other end of the hallway, strode over and opened the door.

(Selythin, make a WISDOM save as you open the door. A bolt of Eldritch energy surges through you. 6 damage or half as much on a successful save.)

* * *


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jun 25, 2020)

(Actually the hallway is lit by Eovin's ball of light still.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 27, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> *"Excuse me, heroes? Do you need me to continue on with you into the castle? I-I-I think I'd like to make sure Sir Ralph and everyone is comfortable outside..."*




Selythin nods at Page’s consideration and answers: “your magic was critical in the fight we just had, and will be missed in the upcoming ones. The choice is yours, but our chances of success will be less if you leave”.

With that, he winces from the pain as the magical energy strikes him when he opens the door. He then looks at why is on the the other side of the door.









*OOC:*


Wisdom save: natural 20 (yes!!!)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jun 27, 2020)

(Nice save! Just to make it very clear, Steve, Page is a fey NPC from Alan's original story. She is human size and appearance. She might have more info on the castle as you go, but is a non-combatant.)

(Eovin, on the other hand, is a fey-pixie PLAYER. She was the one casting spells actually. She's a combatant and quite sassy. I believe she's still posting and I will assume she's flying along with Selythin, Alan, and Sirocco.)

(Going forward I'll keep playing Page and cousin Zenythin following the party. Ralph and the human NPCs are now outside.)

(Selythin, remember to take half damage from the save.)

The energy stung, but dissipated as it shot through the elven prince's arms as he wrenched the iron-banded door wide. Eovin the pixie's ball of light illuminated another stairway curving away into the darkness. A dank, cold wind blew up from the lower level, ruffling everyone's hair and prickling skin.

As soon as the door's long, loud creaking noise stopped there was an eerie silence. Page moved closer to Selythin and Alan, now at the newly opened doorway. Zenythin glanced back into the cellar behind them.

From above, echoing down the stairwell leading to the top of the castle, the heroes could hear cackling laughter. It was quiet and distant, barely audible over the faint whistling of the wind from the lower recesses of the castle dungeon.

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 27, 2020)

Eovin flies down toward the group. "At least whatever it is has a sense of humor." She whispers.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 29, 2020)

*OOC:*


apologies regarding the confusion ;-)







Selythin raises his shield and tells his companions “We were victorious against three demons, it will take much more than cackling to break our resolve!”

He then presses on, leading the advance.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 2, 2020)

Alan advanced with the others, distraught at the surge of energy that hit his companion. He had his sword out, wary.

*"Page, do you... recognize, that voice? It doesn't sound friendly."*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jul 4, 2020)

Page clung to Alan's arm as they spoke in hushed tones, following closely behind Selythin as he lead the way down the winding stairs. *"N-n-no! I don't know..." *She made a grimace in the funky light of Eovin's magic.* "W-who could it be? This kingdom...the queen...we never had any enemies before...Only old stories...Wait!"*

Page stopped mid-step. *"Maybe...oh deary...There's an old story, but I was never a good student...We always thought it was just stuff ADULTS made up to scare us KIDS...Long ago...uh..." *

Everyone hunched together in the narrow stairwell.

She scrunched up her features, thinking hard. It was hard for her to keep completely quiet. *"The story said...A long, long time ago the old king and queen...they made a deal with the Lords of Chaos...to create the kingdom...to BE the rulers of this land and that one day...at the end of the beginning...that the Lords of Chaos would come and reclaim their kingdom...but that's a STORY...so..."*

The young elf handmaiden shrugged. *"Sorry! I'm not good at story telling..."* She gritted her teeth.

There was a moment of silence after the rapidly whispered tale.

From below the huddled group, through a partially open door, the sounds of snoring could be heard.

(As you proceed into the lower floor I need a STEALTH check from everyone.)

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 6, 2020)

*OOC:*


Stealth check (with disadvantage because of armor) =10


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 6, 2020)

Eovin hangs back from the doorway to avoid spilling too much light into the room. She bumps her head against the ceiling and lets out a small 'Ow' for her trouble.

Stealth: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 9, 2020)

*"Stories, even the made-up ones, can point to the truth." *Alan then hushed, creeping along quietly.









*OOC:*


Stealth check (with +1 proficiency from jack of all trades): 1D20+2+1 = [13]+2+1 = 16


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jul 11, 2020)

(Sirocco stumbles slightly in the narrow stairwell. Stealth 8)

Surprisingly, even though the bariur clip-clopped, Selythin clanked in his armor, and the little pixie yelped, the snoring from beyond the wooden doorway continued. It was laborious and loud with the quality of a whistling wind erupting into a violent storm every twenty seconds or so and then a soft return to the whistling again. The cycle kept repeating. 

It seemed the cautious adventurers were still undetected.

Creeping closer to the slightly open door revealed a small, dimly lit room, about 20 feet by 30 feet long, with a low ceiling and all made of dark stone. A torch sputtered low on the wall. There was a door in on each of the three walls. All had a small barred window and a key-hole. Prison cells, no doubt.

There was a splintered wooden table, barely still standing, in the center of the dank space, and a chair occupied by the snoring fella, who appeared to be a hobgoblin in splint mail, in his cups, as they say. (Drunk.)

An empty jug rolled across the stone floor, kicked by the loudly sleeping hobgoblin guard. He tossed and turned, lying sprawled on the broken table. A ring with four keys dangled from his belt. He grumbled in his sleep.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 14, 2020)

Selythin turns to Alan and whispers “_I’ll draw my sword and you gag him if he screams_”. He then proceeds to the hobgoblin, points his sword at his throat and kicks it in the leg to wake him up: “Make any noise and you die” He says with a dead serious tone. He then adds:  “Tell us who you are and who else is here, and you may live to see another day”









*OOC:*


Intimidation roll: 21


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 19, 2020)

Alan nodded, getting a rag out to draw across the goblin's mouth shout they let out a scream.









*OOC:*



Intimidation (Aid Another): 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jul 22, 2020)

The hobgoblin fell to the floor but was caught by Selythin and gagged by Alan with a bit of torn cloth.

Zenythin came around the side, sticking the point of his sword into the hairy prison guard's back.

The drunk hobgoblin, now surrounded and hopelessly outnumbered, put his hands up. After a moment of wide-eyed staring he tried to choke out words through the dirty rag, although it was hard to make them out.

*"Shtay qu-quiet or phalk? I gibbup! Ish jush me!" *He continued mumbling through the cloth.* "Epheryun is gophne! Ish jush me! Ugh...am tha pwisowner..."*

He gestured to the cell opposite the door the party entered then pointed at his ring of keys.

*"Jush un pwisowner...thee visher."*

He cringed at Selythin and Alan's intimidating glares.

A small voice came from the rear cell:

*"Hello? Is someone there? I'm awfully thirsty... These chains are a burden, indeed..."*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 26, 2020)

Alan secured the gag, getting someone else to hold it if necessary, and then went to the rear cell, to see who was there, and if Alan recognized them... and if they recognized Alan.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 28, 2020)

Selythin holds his sword at the hobgoblin as he waits to see who the prisoner is.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Aug 1, 2020)

The hobgoblin guard, reeking of moonshine, attempted to crawl a few inches away toward the corner, but Selythin held him at sword point. *"Jush one prishnoer...Thee visher..."* He mumbled. He continued to stare and sweat, but went quiet. 

Alan moved to the rear cell window. 

A tiny voice spoke out of the darkness again: *"It is so hard to move. These chains are a damned weight, indeed...It seems you're not here to torture me...Are you? You don't look like the others...Could it be I recognize you...young maiden? Could it be you're here to rescue old Oovin? I'd honestly lost hope of that ever happening. Chaos seems to have won the day...No? Yes...And here, I'd always thought the chaps weren't too bad...but this...what's a grand vizier to do when his queen is dead and he hasn't had anything proper to eat in days...grand...grand..."* 

He was rambling, tired, delirious.

Alan squinted into the darkness, realizing that he could see plainly in the dim light. He saw a small figure, bound with a large chain that connected to the wall. He saw a slight bend of wing, a pointy ear, then glanced up at Eovin. They shared a certain resemblance.

The tired old pixie in the dank cell spoke again. *"I do add again, I am awfully thirsty...Awfully...Perhaps a spot of tea? I wouldn't mind a nosh as well, you know...But terribly thirsty, dear..."*

Page gave out a weird screech and ran over to the small opening to the door, grabbing onto the bars and trying to scramble up to see inside. *"Grand Vizier Oovin? Is that you!?" *

Cousin Zenythin sheathed his sword, putting up his hands and stepping aside.

The bariur wanderer, Sirocco, clip-clopped between the two other doors. *"These cells are empty,"* he grumbled.

The chained pixie continued rambling. *"Page dear! So good to see you...Do be a sweet-heart and get an old man a spot of tea...I'm terribly thirsty..."*

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2020)

Selythin moves the black sword closer to the hobglobin’s throat: “speak clearly or die: what do you mean three vishers? Be clear, how many people in this tower?”


----------



## CharlotteOz (Aug 6, 2020)

*"I'm not a - "*

Alan swallowed thickly, and then looked around for a key to open the cells. *"Okay, we have a little food we can share. I'm not going to abandon you. I'll get you out. And then you can tell me what is happening to me..."*

Alan looked around, desperate, for keys, a release mechanism, or barring that, any kind of hammer to shatter the stone walls, undo the prisoner's chains, and get them out of the cell.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Aug 8, 2020)

The hobgoblin attempted to back into the corner to no avail. He spat and sputtered. *"Jush one! Jush one!"* He had his hairy hands up and dared not make any sudden movements.

Alan grabbed at the guard's belt and snatched the metal ring of keys, selecting one of appropriate size and fitting it into the lock. It opened with a click.

After another moment, and another key, the bent little man was free. He stretched his thin appendages and some crumpled looking wings stretched in the back as well.* "Ohh, my achin' wings...And so thirsty. I do hope we haven't run out of thistle tea, I do like it so..." *The little pixie slowly hobbled out of the cell and into the crowded little room.

*"And a crumpet...Do you think we've any yuckle-berry jam left?"* He turned and looked at the cowering jailer, then back at Alan, Selythin, and Eovin. *"Oh my...it's just now dawning on me who you all lot....yes...must be...I had hoped this would happen differently...I'm Oovin."* The old pixie took a slow, wobbly bow. *"I am the queen's Grand Vizier...her advisor....WAS...before she died..." *The old pixie looked sad, resigned.

The old guy coughed, glancing up at Eovin. *"And you, dear. I was hoping this would be all done differently as well, but times is as they are..."*

He sighed, took a seat on the little broken stool, took a little sip of water from Alan's canteen. 

*"Ahem!"* He cleared his throat. *"You've all found your way here, even though chaos intervenes...In another age those beasts would've brought you here with bells on...And there would have been a celebration!"*

The pixie started to cough uncontrollably. Paused. Took another sip of water. Smiled sheepishly.

*"Forgive a doddering old fool...Ahem...Eovin, dear, I'm getting too old for this. This was all supposed to happen under better circumstances. Alas! The queen is dead. Long live the queen!"* He bowed at Alan.

He started coughing again. He looked a little more green than he should, panting and wheezing.

*"And I, for one, am out! Old Oovin wants to find a nice tree to sit in and whittle...Maybe a rocking chair too...Those damned brutes beat me to my last pulp...No more fighting for this pixie. No more advising...I leave that to you."* He pointed at Eovin. 

Cousin Zenythin started to chuckle.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 12, 2020)

JharyOConnah said:


> The hobgoblin attempted to back into the corner to no avail. He spat and sputtered. *"Jush one! Jush one!"* He had his hairy hands up and dared not make any sudden movements.




Menacingly, Selythin continues his interrogation “You are cooperating, good. I’m sure you are noticing that you’re still alive. Keep it up. Tell me about this “one”. Who is he, what does he do? And what about those fiends, any more of them here?”









*OOC:*


insight check: 19


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 12, 2020)

double post


----------



## CharlotteOz (Aug 16, 2020)

Alan looked to his left, then his right, then pointed at himself. _First a princess and now a queen?_ he thought. _Okay. I need some answers._

*"Everyone insists that I'm a princess or a queen or some kind of feminine royalty and - look, I have been through a lot. You are asking me to take a lot on faith, including the notion that everything about my life, down to my gender and my ancestry, is not what I thought it was. I - is there any way you can prove to me that I am who you say I am, this Aloe. If I'm under some spell that disguises me, I'd like it undone. If there's something I have to do... I just want proof."* He shook his head. *"That's all. Just some way to know."*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Aug 24, 2020)

Selythin had the hobgoblin still up against the wall. The big hairy guy had his hands up and was still eagerly cooperating. He stared hard at Selythin. *"Theresh jush Fib'Karna...bossh mansh upshstairs..."* He pointed UP with large index finger. *"Bossh Fib'Karna and he'ssh makin' tha beastssh..."*

It was difficult to understand the brute's accent, but it was obvious he was saying his boss was above.

The hunched little pixie, Oovin, the former grand vizier to the now-dead-queen sipped at the water one more time, panting. 

He gestured at the hobgoblin, then he spoke again:

*"I think the hairy jailor means the guy upstairs. His boss...some pompous wizard who thinks that Chaos's blessings will last forever...His name's Fib'Karna. We fought. He killed the queen so Chaos gifted him YOUR kingdom...princess...err...queen...Aloe..."*

He looked around, at Alan and Selythin, Page and Eovin. Sighed loud. A tear welled up in his eye.

*"As for proof...and the powerful illusion which protected you, cocoon-like, until now...If we can reclaim my wand...The Grand Vizier's Rod...which, unfortunately is upstairs in Fib'Karna's clutches...THEN I could remove the magic and reveal your destiny..."*

He looked at Eovin, still hovering nearby, rubbing her head after the good whack in the hallway. She muttered something about a welt.

*"As for you, Eovin, I suspect you suspect what I suspect...err...My name is Oovin...I'm your kin. The Grand Vizier's lineage is in your blood...magic...destiny...If things would've worked out better I would've come and brought you here myself. Unfortunate. Unfortunate indeed. Your folks would've been proud you made it here all on your own anyway...And to help your dear, decrepit old uncle..."*

He looked around at everyone, sniffling wildly. *"Does anyone have a hanky?"*

Page looked around. After a moment cousin Zenythin produced a handkerchief. *"Keep it..."*

Oovin blew his nose loudly, a weird sound reverberating about the small dungeon, before he continued:

*"So...simply put...Aloe...queen...Eovin...vizier...your destinies shall be fulfilled if you can just retrieve my rod from Chaos' thrall, Fib'Karna...He's taken over the queen's chambers above...with rod in hand I can remove the magic illusions which blind you. You'll see! In the meantime...I'm too old for fighting. And there will be more fighting...I'm sure there are more Chaos beasts...He summons them from the tainted rod...But no more fighting for me...Is there somewhere safe you could escort this old pixie?"*

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 25, 2020)

"This place seems to lack comfort. But it is certainly safe," Eovin says. "Outside the tower is no more safe that inside with these Chaos Beasts, I'm afraid. I doubt you want to come with us."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 1, 2020)

*"The Grand Vizer's rod."* Alan nodded, and ran a hand through his hair nervously. *"It'll undo this... it doesn't feel like an illusion? But... regardless, it should probably be on our side."*

He sucked in a deep breath. *"What else do we need to know? Guards and other mercenaries? How many chaos beasts can he summon?"*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Sep 2, 2020)

The wrinkly old pixie, Oovin, blew his nose again...loudly. He looked up at Eovin. *"I suppose you're right, dear. A sufficient read of the situation...Seems you'll be a good grand vizier to princess...err...queen Aloe here... I'll stay here where it's safe. Perhaps you could remove the hobgoblin and leave Page... I'd feel less like I'm in prison..."*

He glanced at the still-cowering jailor. *"Not that it hasn't been REAL old chum... I'll remember you always!"*

Then the old pixie shifted his gaze to Alan. *"No doubt, princess, there are more hobgoblins above. Couldn't be more than a handful, though... Although I have been locked away, I get the distinct feeling Chaos's main body has moved on... There will be more beasts, however... Who knows how many the corrupted rod of the vizier can create... Be prepared for the worst, your highness..."*

Zenythin lounged against the wall nearby and gave a loud sigh. *"Any chance of figuring out where the hell we are or a way back home?"* He spoke to no one in particular, but glanced at Selythin and raised his eyebrows to punctuate the remark.

Page moved across the room and took a seat next to the old pixie Oovin.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 8, 2020)

Selythin thinks out loud “We need to know what’s up there. And we need to get to that rod fast. Do any of you have the ability to scout discreetly to find who’s there and where the rod is?”


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 13, 2020)

Alan frowned. *"I suppose I can try... stealth isn't really my thing, but I've picked up a little here and a little there."*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Sep 14, 2020)

(You can send one person ahead or all stealth to the upper floors. Go ahead and give me a Stealth check whoever goes. If you all sneak up, I need two out of three to succeed. )


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 14, 2020)

"I'll go with you," Eovin says. She flies closer to the ceiling and slightly ahead of of Alan.

Stealth: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25


----------



## JharyOConnah (Sep 15, 2020)

(Critical Success!)

Eovin, guided on the wings of fate and on her own wings of course, flew through stairwell after stairwell, chamber after chamber. She kept to the shadows and rafters above. The more she looked around the more deeply hidden memories began to burble up. The pixie remembered being here before, a long time ago, when she was a child. It was all eerily familiar. Except now, everything was broken. Destroyed. Burned.




 

(Take a look at the map, players. You started at the bottom, so you've explored the cellar and dungeon. Gotta go up to the TOP to get to Fib'Karna. Those trees on the ground level are large and wind through the floor all the way up to the ATRIUM on the top floor. Hence they can be climbed or traversed to get from floor to floor. There are also windows on each floor, many already shattered and broken. You could easily fly or climb between floors that way as well.)

Eovin was certain she could sense more shadowy, chaos-creatures lurking about, but she moved quickly through, just to get a good sense of the entire place, in order to report back. She could tell there were a few slithering among the trees, more behind as-of-yet-unopened doors.

Oovin and Page stayed tucked away in the lower recesses of the dungeon.

Alan, Selythin, and Zenythin lingered near the stairs leading up to the ground floor until the stealthy pixie returned and gave her report.

(Eovin give me a Perception Check for a few more details. Everyone, lemme know if you've questions about the map. It's a little funky. )

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 15, 2020)

Perception: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23  (Twice! Where are those rolls in combat when I'm playing other PbP games?)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Sep 15, 2020)

(Critical Success! )

Eovin was certain there was a winged-snake with arms and claws in each tree. She also caught a quick glance at a centipede-like tiger crawling through the darkness on the top floor. (That's three trees that go from ground to top floor. Three chaos creatures. Then a strange, eight-legged-panther lurking in the shadows of the atrium at the top of the trees, being a fourth.)

The little pixie also heard muffled cries coming from the front chamber of the ground floor. Heard crying coming from above as well, but the doors were locked.

To be able to get to either voice they'd have to pick the lock or break the door down.

Everyone gathered to hear Eovin's report heard the same tell-tale cackling, mad laughter coming from the dead queen's chambers at the very top.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 15, 2020)

Selythin orders Alan and  Zenythin to guard the hobgoblin as he checks the cells and how they could potentially securely contain a prisoner. He gathers the appropriate chains, locks and keys, and tests the best setup to ensure that he’d stay put.

He was a liability.  Secretly, Selythin hopes that the hobgoblin gives them a good reason to kill it.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Sep 17, 2020)

Selythin finds, after a few moments of trying various keys and locks, that all four of the cells are in working order. Selythin was certain the hobgoblin jailor wasn't going anywhere.

Zenythin drew his sword and pointed it, but laughed as it was obviously unneeded.

As for the sniffling hobgoblin himself, he didn't put up a fight. He plunked down, resigned, in the corner.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 22, 2020)

Upon hearing the scouts’ report, Selythin ponders “we need to get to Fib’Karna fast, silently, and have the element of surprise. Are you all ready to follow me and climb and fly to the last floor?”









*OOC:*


 if so, Let’s have a short rest. Selythin will use inspiring leader to recharge everybody’s temp hp


----------



## JharyOConnah (Sep 22, 2020)

(Go ahead and take that Short Rest, roll hit dice if anyone is missing any HP at this point. After that, going up to the ground floor, go ahead and give me a Stealth check for the three main characters Eovin, Alan, and Selythin. Two out of three successes and you can move into any area of the ground floor you choose, but remember most doors will need to be picked or broken down to get through.)

Cousin Zenythin went to mid-staircase where the cramped hallway bent down into the dungeon level, still containing the old pixie Oovin, Page, and his hobgoblin jailer. He stretched and leaned against the wall, yawing. *"As I'm not hurt, I'll take watch. Relax. I've got us covered..." *He drew his sword and lounged on the dark stairwell.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 23, 2020)

Selythin struggles to be as quiet as possible because of his armor.









*OOC:*


Stealth with disadvantage: 11


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 27, 2020)

Alan fared somewhat better; he was no born rogue, but he seemed to have picked up a trick or two in his time.









*OOC:*



Alan Stealth check (includes JOAT): 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 28, 2020)

Stealth: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16 (Uninjured, IIRC.)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Sep 30, 2020)

Eovin and Alan both paused at moments as the three heroes, and cousin Zenythin, crept up the stairs to the ground floor. 

The little pixie tugged at Selythin's collar, making the elven knight duck as a sinister shadow passed. Alan peeked around the corner, raising finger to lips. 

Eventually, the small group managed to pass without detection.

Ahead of the stairs, there were...more stairs. These led further up into the castle. (These go UP to the second floor. I'll need another stealth check with two out of three successes if you wish to continue UP.)

To the left, there was a dark corridor. There was a large double door at the end, as well as two "secret doors" on either side that were incredibly easy to spot. All three doors were locked, but could be picked or broken. 

The group could hear a quiet argument happening on the opposite side of the large doors. *"More hobgoblins, no doubt..."* Whispered Zenythin.

To the right of the stairwell, the other way, the heroes could see the bottoms of enormous trees and other foliage that grew up through the floor into the upper reaches of the castle. This is where Eovin had spotted Chaos beasts in the branches.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 30, 2020)

Selythin tried to be quiet as the group goes up to the next floor, but it is obvious it isn’t his forte.









*OOC:*


Stealth with disadvantage: 6


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 30, 2020)

Stealth: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12 

Eovin flies close to each of the band to tell them where she saw the chaos beasts. She's a little nervous about them and may or may not have kept her voice to a whisper.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 9, 2020)

*"Well, I'd rather we not have to deal with reinforcements should we make our way up to the 3rd floor, so I think we'll have the eliminate them before we proceed. I vote the hobgoblins; they will be far more likely to summon reinforcements first."*


----------



## JharyOConnah (Oct 13, 2020)

Eovin started to flit silently toward the stairs up to the next level above. Selythin clattered in his armor and got a hissing "shhhh!" from the pixie and tailor-turned-would-be-royalty.

Cousin Zenythin put his hand on Selythin's armored shoulder. *"Perhaps the changeling princess is right, cousin. What if we're set upon from below just as we join in battle with the wizard Fib'Karna? I'd be more comfortable knowing if we've got enemies on our tail." *

The slender elf stayed pinned against the wall, gently guiding Selythin back into hiding.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 13, 2020)

Selythin revisits his eagerness to favs the mage. “Agreed, let us cover our backs before we go to the top. Robin, show us the closest hobgoblin”


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 16, 2020)

Alan nodded, accepting without comment the descriptor, and laid a hand on his rapier in preparation.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 16, 2020)

"Makes sense to me," Eovin whispers.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Oct 16, 2020)

Eovin knew there were no hobgoblins in the trees, which meant the party only needed to check the handful of rooms near the castle's front entrance.

There were three doors in that corridor. Two of them, one north and one south, were partially exposed, former "secret doors" that had long been discovered and marked, probably by the hobgoblins or the wizard above. The last was a double door leading to the foyer.

All the doors were locked. Someone could pick the lock or bash any or all three down, although it'd make some noise.

Speaking of noise. All three heroes could hear muffled speech, maybe an argument, coming from behind the double doors leaving to the castle entrance.

(Let me know which door you go for and give me a dexterity check for picking lock or strength check for breaking it down. If you're confused, the area I'm describing is on the map I posted a while back.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 18, 2020)

Selythin approaches the double door and signals the others to get ready. He points to the lock, waiting for a volunteer, his weapon raised, ready for action.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 18, 2020)

"Well, I'm kinda small. I suppose I can look at the lock," Eovin says. Use thieves' tools: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7

"Perhaps these tools are too small for this lock."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 21, 2020)

Alan thought for a long moment, and then examined the door.

*"What if we jammed it shut? If it's locked, we could break the lock. Then they wouldn't be able to rush in as reinforcements."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 22, 2020)

“If you ca do it and be certain that the door will stay shut, I say you proceed. If not, we’ll need to clear the room”


----------



## JharyOConnah (Oct 23, 2020)

*"Hmm..."* purred cousin Zenythin.

There was lots of debris and broken furniture of various sizes and shapes strewn about the corridor around them. It was apparent to the whole lot of them the door could, in fact, be jammed. (It'll take an INT roll to precisely wedge something in the way or a STR roll to stack up a bunch of stuff to block the double door.)

Before Eovin, Alan, or Selythin began to act, though, the muffled noises on the opposite side of the door got louder.

It was an argument. More hobgoblins, to be sure. It didn't seem like they had noticed the party on the other side of the door. Instead, they argued amongst themselves, oblivious to listening ears.

*"Pipe down and stop questioning orders! Orders is orders! Shut your trap or I'll shut it for you!"* Croaked the first.

*"You're not listenin'! I said how's it CHAOS if we're always following orders? Ain't that the opposite o' chaos and all?"* Reasoned the second.

*"See's and I said they didn't expect us to spit-shine and march... They never mentioned that in the pamphlet! That's not what I signed up for..."* Grumbled the third.

These hobgoblins sounded on the verge of mutiny.

Cousin Zenythin smirked as he listened.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 23, 2020)

Theremin whispers, “There doesn’t seem to be more, let’s take them out”. He then waits for acknowledgement from his companions but readies to open the door.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 26, 2020)

Alan nods. *"Ready when you are."* He readies his rapier.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Nov 1, 2020)

Before the trio pried open the double door, they heard more of the hobgoblin argument.

*"No! No! We was told to take em out. 'Specially these perfumes and such. And then... We're told to bring em back. That's what we were told to do." *Rebutted the first.

*"Yeah. That's what I'm saying. Why are we always doing what we're told in the name of Chaos? Isn't that contrary..."* Elaborated the second.

*"I bloody think we're EXPECTED to disobey. What in the hells is even in this damned vanity? It's so heavy! I can't do this anymore..."*  Whined the third.

(Just to be clear, the door is still locked. You're on inside side. They're on the outside. You can still STR or DEX the door to break or pick the lock. However, the hobgoblins are, as of yet, unaware of your movements.)

There was a pause. A moment. Faint clinking. More grumbling.

*"Which one was it? Damnit! Too many keys..."* Complained the first again.

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 2, 2020)

Selythin gestures for all to remain silent and stand ready. He prepares his sword to strike the second the door opens.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Nov 3, 2020)

Alan nods, his sword also at the ready for a surprise attack.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 3, 2020)

Eovin waits in the air a few feet back, ready to cast a spell if needed.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Nov 12, 2020)

Although the group has "the drop" on the hobgoblins on the other side of the main double door, everyone roll initiative.

(Even if they roll higher you will all go first so include your first round actions and attacks as the doors open.)

The clinking of the lock turning. Some scraping sounds, like that of a heavy piece of furniture being moved. More grumbling and grunting from the sweating hobgoblins.

Zenythin also got ready for a fight.

* * *


----------



## CharlotteOz (Nov 13, 2020)

Alan Initiative: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 21, 2020)

Eovin: Initiative: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 24, 2020)

*OOC:*


My sincere apologies for my silence guys. I moved last week, and between my kids, my job and the boxes, my life’s been a mess. I’m back now, and ready to get back into it. FYI, I really enjoy this game, and feel bad I’ve been delaying it. 
On that note: Selythin initiative: 17


----------



## JharyOConnah (Nov 29, 2020)

The double doors swing open after a clatter and a clink. Two of the hobgoblins had their heads facing away from the party, hefting a large vanity table, pushing the doors open my their necks and backs. Easy targets. The third, also carrying the big dressing and makeup table, had his head down and arms occupied, one on the vanity, one still grappling with the keys.

They continued their grumbling conversation.

*"Still. I says we take it out, we leave it out. No sense in bringing it up and down...over and over and over..."

"You do what your wizard commands! Chaos is winning big this cycle, and it ain't because of your imbecile decisions!"

"Still don't seem like the same old Chaos with a capital C no more..."*

You all have advantage on any attacks this first round.

Initiative Order:
Selythin, Alan, Eovin, then Hobgoblins (hobgoblins are unaware first round, still coming through the doorway carrying furniture.)

Everyone go ahead and take your first round actions!

* * *


----------



## CharlotteOz (Nov 30, 2020)

Alan immediately rounded the corner, and thrust at the nearest one with a practiced lunge... or, not-so-practiced.

But, by luck, his rapier struck true!





> Alan attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
> 1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4






> Attack roll with advantage: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
> 
> That's a crit, so here's the extra damage:
> Crit damage: 1D8 = [7] = 7



CoyoteCode Dice Roller


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 2, 2020)

Selythin wastes no time, he curses in an intelligible and dark arcane language the hobgoblin attacked by Alan, and also attacks it with his black blade.









*OOC:*


Move: next to first hobgoblin
bonus action: cast hex targeted at the hobgoblin, he now has disadvantage to strength checks
Action: attack same hobgoblin: attack with advantage: 17, weapon damage 11; necrotic damage from hex 4 (total damage 15)


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 3, 2020)

Eovin floats above the fray and back a bit. If the hobgoblin Selythin attacks survives, Eovin targets him with produce flame. Otherwise she targets a different hobgoblin.

Produce Flame, fire damage: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D8 = [3] = 3


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 9, 2020)

The three hobgoblins, lugging a large vanity table, began to step through the double front doorway of the castle.

Selythin and Alan hung by either side of the frame and,as soon as the occupied enemies were visible, attacked in unison.

Alan stabbed with his rapier, he was getting better and better, and caught one of the sweating, grunting, complaining hobgoblins in the neck. A bright streak of red blood squirted against the wall as the armored enemy dropped his corner of the vanity table and collapsed. Instantly, Selythin was on the other front warrior. He cursed the brute, immediately causing the hobgoblin to drop HIS corner of the large piece of furniture.

The vanity table made a loud WHUMP WHAM as it suddenly dropped heavily onto two of its four ornate legs. One of the six drawers on the front of the cabinet sprang open and, before the group or the hobgoblins could do anything about it, a glass vial containing some sort of lavender colored liquid smashed to pieces on the ground.

Strange pink smoke poured out of the broken container. (EVERYONE make a CONSTITUTION SAVE please.)

In the same moment, just as the curse took effect, Selythin sprang forward, attacking the second hobgoblin. He thought the swing was wide, but, due to the mysterious magic of his ancestral black blade, the strike was true! The family heirloom sword caught the second hobgoblin in a small gap in his chain armor. More blood. The second of the three enemies dropped.

Eovin the pixie swooped a little higher in the corridor, chucking a magical bit of fire that she'd conjured in her hand right at the last hobgoblin. Unfortunately, the fire went over his head and skittered onto the rocky shingle of the island, outside of the castle, scorching the ground but doing no damage.

Cousin Zenythin stepped back as the rest pushed their advantage. One coughing, sputtering hobgoblin remained. (He doesn't take a turn this round).

Please give me your CONSTITUTION SAVING THROW results first.

New round.

Initiative Order:
Selythin, Alan, Eovin, then last Hobgoblin

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 9, 2020)

CON save: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9 Oh well.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 9, 2020)

*OOC:*


con save: 6 derp!!!


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 17, 2020)

> Con save: 1D20+1 = [19]+1 = 20




Alan coughed, but took care to cover his mouth and dodge the cloud before it came at him. Then he stepped forth and stabbed forth once again with his rapier...



> Alan attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
> 1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4


----------



## JharyOConnah (Dec 17, 2020)

The bright pink smoke rolled over the party as well as the coughing, sputtering hobgoblin. Purple and violet tendrils wound this way and that, clinging to limbs, obscuring visibility momentarily.

Only cousin Zenythin managed to step back far enough into the corridor to avoid gas pouring from the smashed glass vial.

As the smoke roiled away and the group re-emerged, all were struck with a whimsical sight.

(Alan you saved. Everyone else failed the CON save.)

Everyone gathered, except for princess Alan and Zenythin in the hallway, was suddenly covered in a thick layer of make-up. Selythin now wore a thick coat of foundation and concealer. Eovin, a thick mascara and eye shadow. Even the hairy hobgoblin a particularly pleasant shade of rouge on his lips and cheeks. 

They all looked DONE UP, with curls and bows on their hair.

A pleasant smell wafted through the air.

With slight hesitation, and a giggle, Alan lunged at the hobgoblin in drag. The giggling turned to laughter and the young princess/queen/tailor's strike went wide.

(Selythin and Eovin please take your actions for the round. The failed save didn't prohibit you moving or attacking. The hobgoblin goes after you two.)

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 21, 2020)

Ignoring the absurd magics that was affecting them, Selythin swing the black sword at the nearest hobgoblin.









*OOC:*



Bonus action: transfer hex to nearest hobgoblin, disadvantage on strength checks
Action: attack 13, damage 11 plus 5 necrotic (16 total)

question: how loud is booming blade compared to the noise the fight is making? I’ve been holding back using that spell because of the noise, but if it’s roughly the same as the noise the party is making now, I may try using it ;-)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 2, 2021)

Steve Gorak said:


> question: how loud is booming blade compared to the noise the fight is making? I’ve been holding back using that spell because of the noise, but if it’s roughly the same as the noise the party is making now, I may try using it ;-)




(Booming Blade couldn't be much louder than the loud bashing and clanging and breaking noises that are happening now. I'll have you check Stealth again as you move up to the next level.)

Selythin's strike started to go wide yet again but the black ancestral blade's magic turned a near miss into a true strike, the metal burying itself in the pretty hobgoblin's flesh.

The wretch with his red lips collapsed in an ever-widening pool of blood. It was a grisly scene, all three enemies defeated, yet still done up in frills and pomp.

Cousin Zenythin let out half a laugh, but stifled it. *"So much for the grand ball tonight..."*

(We'll drop out of combat, since there's no one else to keep combatting. Let me know any remaining actions on the ground floor. When you are all ready to move on I'll need another STEALTH roll to move up to the next level.)

***


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 5, 2021)

Upon the surreal scene before him, Alan coughed. *"Uh... wonder if... they have any more of that stuff... I'm sorry, that's very inappropriate. Sorry."*

Alan went to inspect the bodies to see if there was anything useful that could be carried forward - a weapon, a key, or the like.



> Alan Stealth check (includes JOAT): 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 5, 2021)

Selytin nods with satisfaction. He further inspects the table to see why the hobgoblins wanted to steal it. He then proceeds to enter the room and inspect it for anything that may be useful. Once done, he gets ready to go t the next level.









*OOC:*


perception check: 3
stealth check with disadvantage because of armor: 13


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 16, 2021)

Alan and Selythin inspect the vanity, noting there are three more vials of the swirling lavender liquid in one of the drawers. Otherwise, the vanity seems like an ordinary desk for putting on make-up. The scuffle didn't seem to have done anything but cosmetic damage.

After a hurried inspection, Alan and Selythin turned around, heading back through the ground floor of the castle toward the stairs that lead to to the next level.

It was obvious to Eovin the pixie that Alan and Selythin weren't being very quiet. Even as they exited the corridor, turning left, a mere twenty feet or so from the stairwell, they spied a shadowy movement, another Chaos beast. This one, half snake half cheetah, all fangs and teeth, was slithering down the trunk of one of the massive trees that grew up into the upper levels of the palace.

Everyone roll initiative!

(Do we still have the pixie, Eovin?)

***


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 17, 2021)

Initiative: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9


(Seems to be here. Who knows with pixies.)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 17, 2021)

(Just for reference. You're all at the star. The new chaos beast is at the furthest tree, 60 feet away. Meaning, it will take a double move to close. The beast is scurrying and sliding down the tree trunk incredibly fast.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 17, 2021)

*OOC:*


Selythin initiative: 10


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 17, 2021)

Alan surreptitiously pockets the bottles, and then sneaks - unsuccessfully - forward. Upon encountering the chaos beast, he gets into a fighting guard, fast as he can...



> Alan Initiative: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 17, 2021)

The chaos beast skittered off the tree and slithered toward the group. It wasn't fast enough to strike out at anyone with claw or tooth, but it looked much bigger now that it was closer, towering over Alan and Selythin.

Cousin Zenythin hesitated in the hallway, waiting to see what the rest would do confronted with the snarling beast.

(Initiative order: Chaos Beast, Selythin, Eovin, Alan.)

(The beast already took its turn this round. Selythin's next.)

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 19, 2021)

Selythin, with his black sword and shield ready, strikes the chaos beast as it closes in.









*OOC:*


Move: none
bonus action:  move hex to chaos beast, the beast now has disadvantage to dexterity checks
action: cast booming blade, attack: 24, damage 5 from sword, 5 necrotic from hex (10 total)
if the target moves, it takes 1 damage from booming blade


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 19, 2021)

Eovin flutters near the ceiling ten feet away from the beast. She casts a spell and a puff of smoke flies from her hand to the beast.









*OOC:*


Poison Spray. CON save DC 14 to resist completely. Otherwise he takes: Poison damage: 1D12 = [1] = 1 meh


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jan 19, 2021)

(Selythin's action will take place as the beast closes to within 5 feet, on its next turn. Beast is 20 feet away currently. Eovin gets within 10. Alan is in the back, also 20 feet away, but can still take a move and action.)

***


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 20, 2021)

JharyOConnah said:


> (Selythin's action will take place as the beast closes to within 5 feet, on its next turn. Beast is 20 feet away currently. Eovin gets within 10. Alan is in the back, also 20 feet away, but can still take a move and action.)
> 
> ***











*OOC:*


my mistake, i thought the beast was next to him. He’ll instead blast him with Eldrich blast. The damage is 3 force plus the 5 necrotic already rolled. Attack is 24 as above


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 25, 2021)

Alan prepares to attack it in concert with the others, as it closes to within a single move...



> Alan rapier attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
> 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 1, 2021)

Selythin blasted the skittering, slithering chaos beast as it started to close.

Eovin flew up, attempting to spray the beast with magic, but missed widely.

Alan held fast, ready for when the beast closed within melee range. (Since the beast never got there, Alan never got to attack.)

Instead of closing, the snake-like beast shot up into the air, opened it's cavernous maw and exhaled some vile, black breath onto the four adventurers (Selythin, Zenythin, Eovin, Alan).

ROLL A DEX SAVE EVERYONE. DC 13.

(Those who save take 7. Those who fail take 14.)

Cousin Zenythin coughed and sputtered as he was enveloped by the darkness of the beast's breath. He slid to one knee, muttering inaudibly.

The beast NEVER CLOSED with the group. Instead, it floated and wrapped itself around the trunk of one of the large trees that ascended multiple levels of the castle. It was now 40 feet away, up a tree.

(Next round of actions Selythin, Eovin, Alan.)

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 2, 2021)

*OOC:*


Dex save: 7, fail; Selythin takes 14 damage
Concentration check to maintain Hex: 10, success!







Being at the front of the party, Selythin suffers significantly from the beast's breath weapon. He is trained for this, and the pain only sharpens his mind as he send another blast towards the creature. Unfortunately, it is too quick, and the blast misses. Since this will likely be a ranged combat, his natural instinct to lead prevails and he says "take cover, we'll need to fight this one at a distance". he raises his shield, and takes cover only once all his troupes are protected.









*OOC:*


Attack: 9, Damage: Force 8, Necrotic 1 (total 9)
Concentrating on Hex (enemy has disadvantage to dex checks)
HP:16/30


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 4, 2021)

> Alan Dex Save: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8




Alan was not quite fast enough, and caught a lungful of the black goop, coughing furiously as the stench coated everything.



> At 7/21 HP




Then he uttered a quick word of healing to restore some of the vitality he'd lost...



> Bonus Action: Healing Word (lvl 2) healing on Alan: 2D4+3 = [4, 3]+3 = 10




Which restored most, though not all, of his vitality. Then he stood upright, glared daggers at the chaos beast, and tapped his bracers together, setting up a vibration that seemed to slither across the battlefield like a physical thing...



> At 17/22 HP





> Main Action: Casting
> Dissonant Whispers (Wis 13 for half, on a failure it must move away from Alan): 3D6 = [5, 1, 3] = 9


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 4, 2021)

Dex Save: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22
HP 14/21

Eovin dodge over the black cloud barely being clipped by it. She casts _Faerie Fire_ in the area containing the chaos beast. (Reveals anything invisible and creatures must make a Dex save (DC 14) or be outlined in orange light. All attacks against creatures who fail the saving throw have advantage.)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Feb 7, 2021)

Selythin attempted to cover his compatriots as best as possible, maintaining his hex on the snake-like chaos beast as it continued to skitter up the closest three-story tree.

Cousin Zenythin still clutched at his torso, head down. He tried to stay near Selythin.

Alan, hurt from the blast of nasty breath, used healing magic to stay in the fight.

Because of Selythin's hex, the creature couldn't get out of the way of Eovin the pixie's faerie fire, its claws cutting deep gashes into the trunk as its grip slipped.

The chaos beast lit up a brilliant orange color, highlighting it to the group. It was now 60 feet away, up the tree, attempting to climb away onto the second floor.

(If the beast continues on its course, it will disappear onto the second floor next round. Obviously, it will still be glowing as long as Eovin's spell lasts. You could fly, climb the tree, or take the nearby stairs. Climbing would require a strength check and take a couple rounds. Not to mention, you won't be surprised, but you could be attacked from above.)

(Also! Loved  your dramatic descriptions of your characters actions this last round! All three of you take an inspiration for good roleplaying.)

(One more round of ranged attack with advantage before the chaos beast goes through the hole to floor two.)


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 8, 2021)

Alan decides that if this thing is coughing acidic breath at them, then closer is better. So he takes the stairs, rapier out, attempting to catch it before it disappears - cursing himself for not taking a shortbow with him.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 8, 2021)

Eovin
AC: 15, hp: 14/21, spells 1st: 3, 2nd: 2

The pixie flies forward to within 30 feet. As she does so, a ball of flame appears in her hand and she throws it at the beast. It hits the beast square but seems to roll of its fur without too much harm done.

Produce Flame, fire damage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+6 = [18, 8]+6 = 24
1D8 = [2] = 2


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 10, 2021)

Selythin grins with satisfaction when their enemy lights up. He does not hesitate, and flies up to it in a straight line while he throws a beam of force at it.









*OOC:*


move: fly30 ft directly towards the beast
attack: 20, force damage 10, necrotic damage 1 (11 total)
concentrating on hex

HP:16/30
note: he will cast shield if the beast strikes him, if applicable


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 23, 2021)

[bump!]


----------



## JharyOConnah (Mar 1, 2021)

(Sorry for the delay, players! I'm still here!)

Positions of characters at beginning of the next round...



(Chaos Beast: red; Eovin: purple; Selythin: green; Alan: blue; Zenythin: yellow.)

The strange black snake with wings, claws, and fangs continued scritch-scratching up onto the next level and into the abandoned throne room of the dead faerie queen. It was hurt, dripping some sizzling acidic blood as it pulled itself up the tree and onto the broken tile flooring.

It skittered across the ground, coming quickly at Alan as he ran into the doorway of the stairwell. Zenythin, right behind the young tailor, still on the stairs, shouted: *"Watch out! It's going to breathe on us again!"*

Instead of breathing vile bile, though, the beast crashed right at Alan, swinging claws wildly.

Selythin's hex and Eovin's faerie fire still effected the gruesome creature. Its attacks went wide as Alan put his rapier between himself and snarling chaos beast.

The momentum of the beast, and the swinging and missing, caused the beast to crash through a curtain dividing the north-west area containing a large table and many chairs from the rest of the throne room area.

Alan was still within striking distance. Eovin and Selythin were still about 40 feet away.

(Initiative order is still Chaos Beast, Selythin, Eovin, Alan. The beast already went.)

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 1, 2021)

Selythin cannot hide his smile as the beast crashes into the furniture. He flies towards it as he conjures a bolt of magical energy.









*OOC:*


Move: max movement towards beast
action: cast eldrich blast, 
Eldritch blast attack: 18, force damage: 10, necrotic damage 6 (16 total, booya! ;-)
Concentrating on Hex (enemy has disadvantage to dex checks)
HP:16/30


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 1, 2021)

It worked before, she tries it again. Flame flies from her tiny hands at the beast. The beast manages to avoid the flame though.

Produce Flame, fire damage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+6 = [2, 3]+6 = 9
1D8 = [8] = 8









*OOC:*


Don't forget you have advantage against the chaos beast because of the faerie fire. Selythin should roll an extra d20 to see if he gets a crit.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 1, 2021)

*OOC:*


no crit for Selythin!


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 7, 2021)

Alan closes to within striking distance of the beast, trying to slay it before more of that foul mixture spewed forth. But he slipped at the last moment, and his lunge went wide.



> Alan rapier attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6
> 1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 7, 2021)

*OOC:*


everyone has advantage attacking the chaos beast


----------



## JharyOConnah (Mar 7, 2021)

( for Alan...)

The chaos beast stumbled as it clawed its way up out of the broken pieces of table, chairs, and torn curtain. It was obviously incredibly hurt. An odd look of panic played across its blood shot eyes and gruesome features. It dripped sizzling black blood as it staggered to its feet. Alan feinted and struck at the glowing creature.

(Give it one more shot, Alan! )


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 12, 2021)

> One more shot it is...
> Alan rapier attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
> 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7





> But no joy, it seems!


----------



## JharyOConnah (Mar 12, 2021)

Alan had no luck, even as the skittering, blood dripping beast of chaos stumbled to and fro. It looked at the tailor with a fierce rage, bearing fangs and claws. It did not strike, however, even as it turned its long, weird, scaly hide away and flapped toward and out onto the balcony on the west side of the throne room.

It flew straight up, the tip of it's tail still barely visible to the would-be princess (Alan) and flying companions (Eovin and Selythin). It was hurt, flying for its life. Could it be trying to warn its master, the owner of the grand vizier's rod, the evil wizard Fib'Karna?

Cousin Zenythin stayed safely tucked in the stairwell, gasping for air, steadying himself on the stonework.

Another strange cackle could be heard from the floor above.

((The chaos beast is in 3/4 cover (disadvantage) for the purposes of this round of range attacks. Only Alan would be able to make it onto the balcony for attack with advantage because of faerie fire. Everyone else is too far behind (50 feet back and a wall between) to change the angle. Although, your advantage still cancels the disadvantage, so attack as normal.))

(Good luck, players! )


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 17, 2021)

Alan paused, thinking for a long moment before closing in with the beast. He had companions. A coordinated attack would do much better. But they were so far away, and he wasn't sure that he could trust them, even now. His thoughts were chaotic...

And then, this close to the scepter - he felt something tug at his heart. A memory he didn't have, but should have; something lost.

And so, without fully knowing why, the young bard and tailor tapped his musical bracers together, and a single note rang out, and in this note was clarity and focus. And he spoke, pointing his rapier, as his bracers rang forth.

*"This way! The path is clear and our hearts are worthy."*

Then he took his own advice and charged at the chaos beast personally!



> Bonus action: *Mantle of Inspiration!* Everyone else gains *5 temp HP* and can use their *reaction* to *move up to their speed.*





> Main action: Alan's rapier attack!
> Alan rapier attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
> 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10





> Advantage roll:
> Alan advantage roll: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 17, 2021)

Eovin flies with greater alacrity after the clang of the bracers. She gets to an angle where she can zap the beast without being next to it. (Probably below it, not sure of the geometry any more.)

Produce Flame, fire damage: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
1D8 = [4] = 4
Advantage: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12 (Forgot my own advantage. Not that it mattered.)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Mar 18, 2021)

(Alan misses as both of you move onto the balcony below the weird flying snake, attacking its tail. You've got this chaos beast on the ropes. Eovin's blast of flame hurts the creature. It's almost a goner at this point. Still awaiting Selythin's action to see if you guys finish the thing off. )


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 19, 2021)

Selythin feel Alan's magic surge through him. Indeed, he or she was full of surprises. He rushes towards the beast, flying faster than he thought possible, and strikes it without mercy.









*OOC:*


reaction: move full speed towards chaos beast
move: full speed to chaos beast. My understanding is that Selythin is now in melee range
Action: cast booming blade, attack 26 (Crit!), damage from attack 6, necrotic damage from hex: 5, if target moves thunder damage 1
Crit damage: main attack: 7, necrotic damage from hex, 2, if target moves thunder damage 2
Totals with crit: main attack: 13 damage; hex necrotic damage: 7, thunder damage if target moves 3

HP:16/30 + 5 temporary HP from mantle of inspiration


----------



## JharyOConnah (Mar 22, 2021)

Through the young tailor's magic, Alan, Eovin, and Selythin all ran out on the balcony chasing the mortally wounded flying snake beast. They all attacked the glowing creature, although only Selythin's booming attack with his ancestral sword struck true.

The chaos beast shattered into a thousand tiny black fragments and dissipated on the wind, causing a large, dark cloud to hang in the wind on the western side of the dead faerie queen's castle.

All three would be adventurers were now standing out floating slightly above the third floor balcony. All was quiet for a few moments.

Cousin Zenythin limped into view, raising an eyebrow. *"Well that was some fight. I don't think I can keep up this pace of ultra-violence. Back home I'd have servants or slaves to do my dirty work. I guess you'll have to do, cousin."* He winked at Selythin then leaned heavily against the wall.

Just then all four of the gathered comrades heard a familiar cackling. It was louder, more menacing than when they'd heard it from the lower depths of the castle, perhaps magnified magically.

This time words accompanied the laughter.* "Hahahaha! You think you're all so clever destroying my favorite pretty pet? Well there are more where that one came from. I can make them all day and night with this fancy rod and ornate crown. It wasn't even made for my head, but fits me oh-so-well. I can't decide if I like the vizier's treasure or the queen's more... Not to mention the pretty red ring! Hahahaha... Come up and talk, if you dare. I'll spare you the rest of the beasties until I've had a chance to gloat and rub all my fancy magical trinkets in your faces. Don't wait too long, though. I'm impatient... Hahahaha..."*

It was the wizard, Fib'Karna. He was taunting the group from the uppermost reaches of the castle.

Zenythin slumped down a bit, still leaning heavily against the wall. *"Mayhap I sit this one out... I feel a bit under the weather. Let me know how it goes, dear cousin. I dare say you shouldn't keep the man waiting..."*

***


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 23, 2021)

Alan nods at Zen, quietly, then readies his sword, and goes to meet whatever awaits him.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 28, 2021)

"Onwards and upwards I guess, right?" Eovin says.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 28, 2021)

Selythin takes a breath, and focuses his inner strength. As he does this, glue energy flows from his hands to his open wounds, many of which seem to close. He then looks at his companions, nods with satisfaction at their morale and disposition, and says. "Lets make the gods proud, and rid this area of this filth!". With that, he leads the way up. 









*OOC:*


 Use lay on hands for 8hp, 2hp remaining in case they are needed total HP is now 24/30 + 5 temporary.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 9, 2021)

Selythin looks at his cousin, and tells him so he can save face: "Thank you cousin, you'll be covering our rear. Let the rest of us move on!"


----------



## JharyOConnah (Apr 10, 2021)

Zenythin nodded to Selythin as the trio of heroes started up the stairs to the upper most reaches of the dead faerie queen's castle. They could still hear laughing, a cracking, strange warble from down corridors and through doors, yet still highly audible, magically even. It was the evil wizard, murderer of Alan's estranged mother, Fib'Karna. He was still taunting them about the grand vizier's rod, the queen's crown, and the lord protector's signet ring.

Even before the group checked their gear and weapons they heard more shouting from inside the queen's private chambers. *"Such a pretty red ring on my finger, such a beautiful crown on my head, such a magnificent sceptre to behold... Where are the beasts? Where are the heroes? I think I hear them creeping up. I think I can sense their presence..."*

The cackling and screaming subsided for a moment, then quieter, but still through the big double doors:

*"... Open the doors if you dare! Come in and give the new queen a kiss on the cheek. Come bow before my magnificence, my loyal subjects! Come languish me with affections, my dears! If you dare..."*






(You've fought all the way up to the uppermost floor of the faerie castle. You are in the hallway at the top left. There are multiple doors, all of which open into slightly thrashed empty rooms. The big double doors leading to the queen's private chambers are still closed. With your passive perception you notice two hidden-ish doors, one to the north, one to the south. Each leads to a set of stairs. Let me know what your attack plan is or any exploring you'd like to do before the fight with Fib'Karna. If it's fighting, please give me an initiative roll. )


----------



## JharyOConnah (Apr 10, 2021)

((It's worth noting you had time for a short rest between the destruction of the flying chaos beast and now.))

***


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 10, 2021)

*OOC:*


Short rest is useless. Eovin should have 2nd level spells by now but she hasn't had a long rest with which to switch out her spells since day one of the game.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 11, 2021)

> Alan reasons that if they've lost the element of surprise and they know we're coming, then there's no point in poking around. And so, Alan heads towards the main chamber, sword at the ready.
> Alan initiative: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12


----------



## JharyOConnah (Apr 11, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> [TD]*OOC:* [/TD]
> [TD] Short rest is useless. Eovin should have 2nd level spells by now but she hasn't had a long rest with which to switch out her spells since day one of the game.[/TD]



(There was a long rest outside the castle before you started fighting your way up. That being said, this is a slow play by post game and I want it to be fun. I'm going to let you take a long rest here if you want. Decide as a group. It doesn't make a lot of narrative sense, but I'd rather everyone stick with it and have fun. This next battle would be the BBEG and then the castle is yours! )


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 11, 2021)

*OOC:*


All I know is Since we got to 3rd level, there hasn't been a long rest.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 12, 2021)

*OOC:*


Selythin Initiative: 19

FYI, I'm neutral to taking a long rest. If we take a short one, Selythin will not use lay on hands on himself and will rather use HD. With a long rest, both these are unnecessary. I understand that it will be more fun to have all spell slots for the final fight, but it is one of the drawbacks of the casters with slots that don't refresh on short rests: I don't think we should plan on taking long rests before every final fights, but in this case, I don't mind either way. One thing though is that I have been saving Selythin's non-warlock slots exactly for this, so if long rests are more available than normal, then I will be using them more often. 

Another alternative that I believe is an option in the DMG is to agree that non-warlock caster slots refresh on short rests, and warlock slots refresh after a combat (i.e. non-warlock slots refresh after 1h, warlock slots after 1 minute). I think this will keep things consistent and will likely be tons of fun for all ;-) The world is in turmoil after all, so perhaps magic is more available, or perhaps gods are watching our characters, who knows! 







Selythin nods at Alan's resolve. Indeed, he r she is a worthy companion. With his sword drawn, Selythin walks next to the warrior, ready for a fight.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 12, 2021)

*OOC:*


If you read this whole thread we've gained 2 levels and only had one long rest. That's what I'm talking about. Eovin has never had a 2nd level spell or spell slot because of lack of long rests.

EDIT: Apparently there was a long rest before we entered the tower a year ago. I missed it somehow. I've update Eovin's prepared spell list so she now has access to her 2nd level spells.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 12, 2021)

*Eovin*
HP: 21/21; AC: 15; Passive Per/Ins: 13/10; Spells: 2/4, 2/2

"I'm ready when you are," she says as she follows Alan and Selythin at ceiling height toward the master bedroom.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Apr 16, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> EDIT: Apparently there was a long rest before we entered the tower a year ago. I missed it somehow. I've update Eovin's prepared spell list so she now has access to her 2nd level spells




(Glad you got your spells. I'm still happy for you guys to take a long rest. No biggie. Also, didn't see in initiative for Eovin. If you wanna roll, go for it. Otherwise the order is Selythin, Alan, Eovin. Doesn't matter a lot when you're only fighting a couple or few monsters.)

Everyone checked their gear, looking to one another at the ready. Swords in hand the trio of heroes walked down the hallway toward the big double doors.

They could still hear cackling on the other side of the closed doors. On the other side of the doors they knew more violence awaited.

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 16, 2021)

Eovin Initiative: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 16, 2021)

Selythin's black sword is drawn and his shield is ready. before pushing the door open, he focuses inwardly, and feels out the presence of evil. He'll relate whatever he perceives to his companions. Once done, he nods at them and asks "Ready?" One they nod back, he'll open the door.









*OOC:*


 use: Divine Sense As an action, you can open your awareness. Until the end of your next turn, you know the location of any celestial, fiend, or undead within 60 feet of you that is not behind total cover
4/5 uses left (per long rest)


----------



## JharyOConnah (Apr 17, 2021)

(Please take your turns when you can cause it's PBP and slow, but the initiative order is Eovin, Selythin, Alan. Usually doesn't matter when you all go together.)

As the trio got close to the wide double doors they paused. Selythin stood ready, but focused inwardly. He felt the presence of two more fiends on the other side of the doors.

The cackling paused. *"Who is it? Come in!"*

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 17, 2021)

*Eovin *casts _invisibility _on herself, using her racial ability. As Selythin cracks the door opens, she slips inside near the ceiling and looks around.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Apr 18, 2021)

Eovin flew up and through the tiny space the cracked double doors left. She looked around the dead queen's private bedchamber as she flitted about silently. There was a large canopy bed, multiple throw rugs made of exotic animal furs, a large fireplace (with fire roaring), a big table with rotted fruit, multiple cushioned wooden chairs around said table, and another smaller table to one side holding half empty bottles of spirits and wine. 

Also, a hunched man wearing a ripped satin dress sat near the fire. He ran long-nailed fingers through his long beard. He wore a jeweled, golden crown to one side. A large ruby adorned a ring on his right hand. In his left, an ornate and bejeweled rod rested casually. He cackled and coughed periodically, egging his pets on.

Near the center of the nicely furnished apartment, two alligator-dogs with two-headed snakes for tales gnawed on the bones left over after what could only have been a hobgoblin snack (as in the hobgoblin was the snack and all that's left are the bones).

The wizard, Fib'Karna, wheezed with every breath. Occasionally he threw a moldy grape in the fire or mumbled about the crown on his head or the lord protector's ring on his finger. He kept waving the sceptre around.

None of the room occupants seemed to notice the door open slightly, even as Eovin rejoined the group.

(Alan can still take an action.)

* * *


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 18, 2021)

Alan walked in, and regarded the wizard, and the ruins of a room that left him feeling a strong pang of loss that he couldn't articulate.

He regarded the wizard, and spoke - no opportunity of surprise, but his curiosity got the better of him. He had to know.

*"Give me the scepter, please. And tell me if I am what they all say that I am."*



> Alan is holding an action BUT: he has readied an action to strike any foe that charges directly at him.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Apr 18, 2021)

*"Teehee. Haha. Hoohoo. The fair faerie wants to know if they is what they say they is...Hmm!?"* The hunchbacked wizard wheezed and sneered. *"The crown, ring and sceptre seem to think so...Stay! Stay!"* Fib'Karna, still holding the rod too, gripped at the dead queen's crown, holding it tightly. *"They're buzzing and hollering, but they're mine! Not yours! No! Mine!"*

All three items began to emit a high-pitched whining, a distinct note each harmonizing with the others. Alan, Eovin, and Selythin could feel the objects reaching out to them. 

The crown to the true queen, Aloe. 

The scepter to the new grand vizier, Eovin. 

The ring to the lord protector, Selythin.

The evil wizard Fib'Karna, pledged to Chaos, wearing the dead queen's ripped dress, started to thrash about. *"You won't take them! Mine! They're mine!" *The long-bearded man began to levitate up into the air, legs kicking. He was both laughing and screaming madly. He continued to grip the sceptre and crown. *"Get her, my pets! Rip her to sheds! Destroy them all!"*

The alligator-dogs, growling, turned from the gnawed bones of the hobgoblin and ran around either side of the table, attacking Alan. The young tailor dodged one attack only to be hit by another. Unfortunately, the rightful heir to the throne was caught by a toothy bite. (6 points of damage to Aloe!)

The wizard Fib'Karna kept floating up, stopping about 15 feet in the air, near the ceiling. He waved the grave vizier's rod around. The rod was glowing brighter and brighter. It was trailing smoke that was making the room hazy. His floating form was hard to see, blinking in and out of the thickening fog.

(Next round of actions Eovin, Selythin, Aloe, then Chaos Beasts)

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 19, 2021)

Eovin casts _faerie fire _(appropriately) on as many of the beasts and the wizard as she can get in the area of effect. (Which is a 20 foot cube and should cover most of where the wizard was with his pets.) They are bathed in purple light. If they fail a DC 14 Dex save, everyone attacking them gets advantage as long as the spell lasts.

She also flies into the room along the ceiling.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 19, 2021)

Selythin mutters foul sounding arcane language, and flies up towards the wizard, striking him with his black sword









*OOC:*


 Bonus action: hexblade's curse
Move: fly to wizard
action: cast booming blade, attack: 11 (if with advantage 11); damage 8, caster surrounded by booming energy, will take 1d6 thunder damage if he moves


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 25, 2021)

Alan recoiled at the bite, and then focused their attention on one of the alligator dogs. 

Alan muttered a quick spell, mending flesh...


> Healing word! Elevated to 2nd level
> Healing Word (2nd level): 2D4+3 = [4, 1]+3 = 8
> which takes Alan back up to 19 / 21 HP.




And then took his time to utter a far more careful spell, filling the attacking crocodile-hound's ears with dissonant sounds designed to drive it away from him as fast as possible.


> Dissonant Whispers: One of the creatures must make Wis DC13 save or take
> Dissonant Whispers damage: 3D6 = [2, 2, 3] = 7
> damage and forced to move away as fast as it can. A successful save is half damage and means they don't have to move.


----------



## JharyOConnah (May 6, 2021)

Eovin's spell lit up the alligator-dogs. They both glowed with a purple fire that the floating wizard seemed to be lacking. (Advantage on attacks vs the chaos beasts, but not the wizard.)

Selythin sprang into the air and charged straight at the hovering, long-bearded wizard, Fib'Karna. His booming attack, however, was not enough to penetrate the magician's defenses. The wizard continued to blink in and out of existence before the trio's very eyes.

Aloe let the healing surge through their very core. They weren't about to go down without a fight! Also, the rightful heir to the throne muttered another powerful spell, this one directed at one of the alligator-dogs. Strange sounds filled it's ears and it recoiled in pain, charging away from Aloe across the room and whimpering near the fireplace.

The other alligator-dog chomped right at Aloe, but missed, making a loud snapping sound with its jaws.

The floating wizard also mumbled something, pointed his finger at Selythin in mid-air. Three glowing projectiles flew out and smashed into the young winged prince. (Magic Missile: 8 points of damage to Selythin!)

The wizard, Fib'Karna, kept making weird noises somewhere in-between a cackle and a cry. He thrashed about in the air, still gripping the sceptre, the crown, and the red ring.* "You'll never take my treasures! They're mine, I tell you! Mine!"*

(Turn order is still Eovin, Selythin, Aloe, then the wizard and alligator-dogs.)

** * **


----------



## jmucchiello (May 6, 2021)

Eovin casts hold person on the wizard. (Wisdom Save DC 14)









*OOC:*


This saving throw should be made before the rest of the PCs go since if he fails the roll, everyone has advantage on attacks against him and the wizard can't take any actions.


----------



## JharyOConnah (May 6, 2021)

The floating wizard made a strange noise and said: *"Gack! Mmph!"* He immediately dropped to the floor, limbs twisted at odd angles, frozen by the pixies's spell. (The wizard failed his check! Advantage on attacks!)

* * *


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 7, 2021)

The pain from the magical attack waning, Selythin sees the wizard fall and smiles. He utters a foul sounding arcane curse, and leaps down, striking the helpless wizard









*OOC:*


bonus action, cast hex, wizard has disadvantage to wisdom checks
 Attack: cast booming blade and strike with black sword: attack 17, damage 11 from sword, plus 4 necrotic from hex. If the target moves, it takes 5 thunder damage

If the attack hits, Selythin will use diving smite, for an an additional 11 radiant damage

Total damage if attacks hits: 26 (11 slashing, 4 necrotic,  11 radiant) + 5 thunder if target moves

Note: Hexblade's curse active, concentrating on hex, HP 22/30, spell slots 2/3 level 1


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 8, 2021)

Alan sees the opportunity, and rushes at the wizard...

... but does _not_ attack. Instead, the tailor, the songsmith, and possibly the princess, reached out and plucked the crowd from the wizard's brow...

... and then, stared at it a long moment...

... and then, put it on.



> No idea what's gonna happen next, but if this is what belongs to my PC, then this is a golden opportunity to take it back.


----------



## JharyOConnah (May 10, 2021)

Selythin dropped from the air, hacking and smiting the evil wizard, Fib'Karna. The wizard screamed and writhed in pain as the blade found it's mark. The old man continued to blink at an erratic rate.

Alan took a chance while the wizard was toppled to dash over and wrench the crown from the long-bearded magician's head, but not before the remaining alligator-dog snapped, drawing blood. (Attack of opportunity! 4 points damage to Alan!)

Alan, dead queen's estranged progeny felt energy ripple through their body holding the crown. Alan, now glowing, set the crown on top of their curls. Radiant light flickered and pulsed. Magical energy flowed around the young tailor.

Alan/Aloe, princess and true heir to the faerie throne stood revealed in all their inner truth. The magic of the crown showed what the young tailor had truly been the whole time. (I'll let you describe yourself in more detail in your next post, Princess. Also, please check the OOC thread for full details on the magical crown. If/when you get your hands on the sceptre and ring I'll post those there as well.)

The alligator-dog was still hot on princess Aloe's heels. It snapped again but only made a loud noise as it missed, snarling.

The wizard continued to writhe around in the dead queen's torn dress, gripped the ring and rod tighter, screaming: *"Never! Never you fools! You'll regret the day you messed with Fib'Karna!" *

Suddenly, he vanished from sight, leaving Selythin, Eovin, and Aloe alone with the attacking chaos beast which still glowed with a purple light. The other beast was still outside the bedchamber in the hallway, still affected by Aloe's spell.

(We're still in combat, but the wizard has temporarily vanished! Turn order is still Eovin, Selythin, Aloe, Chaos Beasts, Wizard.)

* * *


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 13, 2021)

There was a shimmer across the tailor, as they set the crown upon their head. And they didn't change so much as... discarded, a falsehood they'd outgrown.

Alan the tailor blew away in glittering faerie dust, revealing a face with no stubble that was softer and more fair, with blazing green eyes, pointed ears and bouncier hair. This face stared down at herself - 

"Her?" Yes. "Her." That suddenly felt so right.

- and she stared down at her altered proportions, blushing a little in embarrassment, and then blinking back tears as she smiled, as deep inside her soul, she finally saw the tangled knots; her lifeline, tied around on itself, and then tied again, looping around into a twisted, knotted shape that was the result of a lifetime spent not knowing the truth. And the first of the knots began to slip free, and she knew this: this was the truth, and the truth was beautiful.

She wouldn't forget being Alan. Those experiences would always be there. The frays in the rope from the knots would still be with her. But now she knew that there was more to her. And the possibilities of who she could be... they bloomed.

*"Wow,"* she breathed. *"It was - it was all true. I - "*

Then there was the snarl of the alligators, and she turned around, and snapped back to the fight. *"Oh right. They're still here."*

Her rapier flashed, as she thrust it at the beast that was encroaching.



> Aloe rapier attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
> 1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 13, 2021)

Selythin screamed in anger as the wizard disappeared. He was so close to slaying him! He clearly needs to become stronger so this doesn't happen again. Turning his head, he sees the princess' transformation, and doesn't take time to reflect, as there is a beast to slay. He moves quickly, and attacks the creature with his heirloom sword.









*OOC:*


bonus action: none
action: cast booming blade - attack with advantage 19, damage from black blade: 9 slashing, if beast moves it takes 1d6 thunder damage

Note, if the wizard moved after teleporting, he should take 1d6 thunder damage. It would be interesting to hear the boom since it would give us an idea where he is. he Has also disadvantage to wisdom checks, so perhaps his judgement isn't as good as normal ;-)

Note: Hexblade's curse active on the wizard, concentrating on hex  (Wizard has disadvantage to wis checks), HP 22/30, spell slots 2/3 level 1


----------



## JharyOConnah (May 20, 2021)

(Might've been a different spell than teleport, Steve. )

((Just waiting on a turn from Eovin the pixie.))


----------



## jmucchiello (May 21, 2021)

Eovin sends a poison spray at the chaos beast. DC 14 Con save or take Poison damage: 1D12 = [5] = 5









*OOC:*


I didn't know we were waiting on me.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 21, 2021)

JharyOConnah said:


> (Might've been a different spell than teleport, Steve. )
> 
> ((Just waiting on a turn from Eovin the pixie.))











*OOC:*


I'd think that since Selythin is concentrating on hex on the wizard, he'd know if the wizard had moved more than 90ft because his concentration would have been broken. Well, I don't want to metagame this, so he'll keep thinking that its a teleport until he gets blasted again from a perhaps invisible wizard ;-)

Oh, I wanted to mention, we have to be careful, only 1 leveled spell can be cast per character turn. If its a leveled bonus action spell, casters need to cast a cantrip, or do something else that doesn't involve casting. I.e. you can't cast a level x spell as an action, and another level x spell as a bonus action. Cantrips are ok. Reactions don't count because they don't happen during a character's turn


----------



## JharyOConnah (May 24, 2021)

Eovin's poison spray caught the alligator-dog in the back, causing the beast to stagger as Selythin hacked and slashed the thing. There was a loud boom as the chaos beast snapped its jaws one last time, attempting to run away to no avail.

Princess Aloe stood in all her glory, wearing the dead queen's crown, feeling the energetic pulse through her very being. She quickly looked over, striking with her rapier, drawing black blood that sizzled on the ground of the bedchamber as the beast collapsed. One beast remained outside.

There was another loud boom as the evil wizard, Fib'Karna, servant of chaos, reappeared  on the other side of the room about twenty-five feet away.

*"Gah!"* He screamed in pain as Selythin's booming blade did its work. *"Never! You'll never win!"* The old man clutched at his wounds, swaying in place, still clutching the sceptre and ring. He pointed the vizier's rod right at Selythin, unleashing another torrent of magic. Three glowing missiles spun about and struck the prince. (11 more points of damage to Selythin!)

The long-bearded wizard swooned.

The alligator-dog outside in the hallway made a loud guttural noise.

(Another round of actions!)

* * *


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 24, 2021)

*"Selythin!"* Aloe looked from the missiles that struck home and then back to the wizard. She advanced on the wizard, intent on drawing his attention, knowing instinctively that the crown she wore - her mother's crown, but that was an emotion too difficult for right now - would protect her a little, from that, at least.

She couldn't think of anything clever to say - everything was too raw, emotionally - so she chose instead to close the gap and attack.

She lunged forth with her rapier...



> Aloe rapier attack and damage: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23
> 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9




... and it was expert form, as the princess finally felt at home in her body and how it moved and felt.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 25, 2021)

Selythin smiles at the princess' concern as he parries the magic missiles with a magical shield. Wasting no time, he flies to the wizard, and strikes again.









*OOC:*


Reaction, cast shield spell. Selythin takes no damage from magic missiles
Move: fly to wizard
Action: cast booming blade - attack 20, damage from booming blade 13, necrotic damage from hex 1, thunder damage if wizard moves from booming blade 4
Selythin will also divine smite if the attack hits, for an additional 11 radiant damage

Damage summary if attack hits: 25 (13 slashing, 1 necrotic and 11 radiant), plus 4 thunder if wizard moves

Note: Hexblade's curse active on the wizard, concentrating on hex (Wizard has disadvantage to wis checks), HP 22/30, spell slots 0/3 level 1


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jun 5, 2021)

(Still waiting for Eovin the pixie if she wants a turn this round, then the remaining chaos beast and the wizard take their turns.)

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 5, 2021)

*OOC:*


Don't let more than 3 days go by before pinging me if you are waiting for me. Sorry.







Eovin repeats her poison spray attack against whichever beast is looking most wounded.

poison spray DC 14 Con save: 1D8 = [7] = 7


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jun 11, 2021)

Eovin the pixie flew right over the wizard's head. Bright green spray rained down on Fib'Karna. He clutched at his bare arms in the dead queen's bloody, floral patterned dress. He gasped, thrashed, and kicked as he collapsed at Selythin and the true queen Aloe's feet.

The bearded wizard let out a final gasp as Eovin swooped nearby overhead. It was obvious the evil magician, thrall of Chaos, Fib'Karna had been slain.

Cousin Zenythin leaned in a nearby doorway, stepping out only after he stared at the dead old wizard for a few extra moments. *"Huzzah! You have bested this skinny, decrepit old man. Bravo. Bravo. He never had a lick of a chance."* Zenythin bowed and mock curtsied, waving his arm toward the corpse. He started clapping.

The rod in the wizard's hand rolled away as did the ruby ring. They still pulsed with an eerie energy, a strange magical vibration. The heroes could still hear the items calling out to them.

In addition to the magical items freed from the magician's grasp there are a few chests of coins, jewels, and other objects.

After a thorough search for any other lingering chaos beasts you know that the castle and it's treasures are yours too do with as you will. Aloe has regained her rightful place on the throne. Although her kingdom is in tatters there is a glimmer of hope. Eovin the pixie and Selythin the winged prince stand at either side of the new queen. 

Perhaps with their new leadership the kingdom of  (choose a name) will regain it's former glory and rise to new heights of power and glory. There are more heroic tales of  to be told!

(Congratulations! You all level up! Eovin also inherits the Grand Vizier's Rod and Selythin gets the Lord Protector's Ring. I'll post the rest of the random loot along with the stats for said items on the OOC thread. )

* * *


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jun 15, 2021)

Aloe breathed easier, once her companions were safe. She smiled at them in turn, and then regrouped with the others. She took the time to give Page a big hug, thanking her for all her help.

Then she spoke. *"If you'll have me as a leader, then I believe our first goal is to secure this castle and make sure everyone is fed and healthy. Please schedule a watch, take stock of our supplies, and give me a moment to make some... er, adjustments to my garments."* She blushed a little, but mentally pushed it aside. *"They are chafing a little."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 15, 2021)

The wounds from the magic missiles still burning his flesh, Selythin savors this victory. He also feels a renewed sense of power, as more powerful magics flow through his body.

He states to his companions "This is an important first step, and at least we have a stronghold to initiate our reconquest of the realms that survived the onslaught of chaos. I will fly out and let the fey folk outside know that this castle is secure, and is ours. They can tend to it. They are after all your subjects my lady" he says to Aloe, bowing respectfully "Once we are rested and ready, we should venture out, and seek more survivors. We also need to secure these realms: We know there is a troll and an ogre roaming outside, and we also need to locate the portal they told me about."









*OOC:*


Selythin will level up to Paladin Oath of Conquest, making him Paladin 3/hexblade 1.
I propose we explore outside, and go troll and ogre hunting! ;-) What say all of you? Lets RP this, ok? This will give us the time to level up.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jun 20, 2021)

> I am in favor of roleplaying it out!


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jun 22, 2021)

Fae-folk of all shapes and sizes converged in the palace. The kingdom had been reclaimed. A new queen sat on the throne supported by powerful allies.

Page had been promoted from handmaid to personal assistant to the queen. The cooks went back to the kitchens. Forest pixies, brownies, satyrs, nymphs, and leprechauns brought wine and food and supplies from all parts of the kingdom.

Volunteers from across the fairie-realm helped to rebuild walls and resupply the royal retinue. The royal guard was reinstated with Selythin named as Lord Protector. A panel of special advisors was also reinstated with Eovin named Grand Vizier.

A great feast was thrown for the new queen. 

Ceremonies were held in honor of Eovin the pixie and Selythin the devil-tainted elf. 

Livestock and gourmet food was gifted to the heroes. The kingdom's coffers grew.

A wandering herd of bariur, relatives of Sirocco the wanderer, took up residence on the little patches of grass on the edges and corners of the large island on the edge of the river and sea. The goat people pledged themselves to the crown and queen, to protect and aid in times of peace and war. They had many sturdy carts and an eagerness to do business.

Aov Oovin, wrinkly old pixie and former grand vizier and advisor to the dead queen, decided to stay around the palace in case anyone had any questions about how things should go to run smoothly. He complained incessantly about his aching back and hobbled around on a cane taking flight for only small distances.

Sir Ralph Crenshaw, the dreaming knight, made it clear that his new glowing sword was singing to him inside his head. But, that's a good thing, dude! It was the most beautiful song, he claimed, and it was giving him instructions to get the humans back to their homes and then set off to another universe entirely. He kept humming the sword's tune as he talked excitedly about his new adventure.

Bradrick, Jim, and Bo were eager to follow the dreaming knight, hoping that his sword really did know the way. They set off together once things settled down at the castle and promised to send word if they found a way across realms.

Queen Aloe was inundated with royal requests and duties and expectations and ceremonies and so many decisions to be made. It began to be exhausting quickly.

Cousin Zenythin agreed with Selythin's plan of action. *"Troll and Ogre hunting could bring us more information about how to get back to OUR universe, dear cousin...I would like to know what's become of the place... Whether it's there or not... Although I will be sad to leave. They do make decent wine here, don't they?"

* * **


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 23, 2021)

Selythin had promptly settled his quarters on the top floors of the south tower. From there, he could easily fly to the the various location his function asked of him, and he had an eye on the surrounding lands. His attendants, being pixies, also didn't have a problem to reach the location. 

Up to now, he had tolerated the fanfare and celebrations. He didn't care much for them, but knew they were necessary in the rebirth of this kingdom. He also tolerated his role as lord protector. His rightful place was to lead, control and conquer, but part of him was glad he wasn't the sovereign of  these frivolous fey folks. He didn't see how he would organize an effective army here, and it was obvious that neighboring lands would need to be liberated, and martially oriented and more disciplined allies needed to be found.

He had organized a makeshift castle guard, but this was no army. The guards were well intentioned, but their fey nature lead them to much mischief and overall lack of seriousness. He was however glad the Bariaurs had taken residence close to the castle. Selythin had taken much time to build a relationship with the tribe's leadership. He respected the sturdy creatures, and knew they would be instrumental in defending the nascent realm.









*OOC:*


I am assuming that all party members are together for this conversation








JharyOConnah said:


> Cousin Zenythin agreed with Selythin's plan of action. *"Troll and Ogre hunting could bring us more information about how to get back to OUR universe, dear cousin...I would like to know what's become of the place... Whether it's there or not... Although I will be sad to leave. They do make decent wine here, don't they?"*




Selythin pondered his cousin's words as he savored the sip of wine he had just taken. _Would my brethren be worthy of me? Some may have the fortitude, but the decadence and the pervasiveness of evil would be a problem. Besides, there were more urgent matters to address in the short term_.  
"What say you, Queen Aloe, can you take leave from your royal duties and would you join us in this hunt? And you, Grand Vizier Eovin? The castle is organized enough that our absence wouldn't be harmful. We need to further secure the realm, and need to find allies, as I doubt that your subjects would be able to fight off a direct attack from a chaos beasts army"


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jun 30, 2021)

Aloe gently and gracefully dealt with the requests and the ceremonies, but it was clear that the pressure was wearing on her. She retired to her bedchambers, half expecting to awaken and be back to the way she was before.

But morning came, and everything was the same, and Aloe found herself have a mild panic attack over how much had changed, and how quickly. They were happy changes - okay, mostly happy - okay, at the least, what had happened when she put the crown on was nice - but still, very overwhelming. She did what she often did when she needed to relax and quickly assembled something to wear, and while the results weren't fancy, they were supportive, and that was the big thing she needed at the moment.

She emerged in a simple gown, and heard Selythin's words, and exclaimed, *"Yes! Absolutely, I would love to - I mean, for the good of the realm, let's do precisely that."* She ducked back into her makeshift chambers, and then emerged in adventuring kit, and managed a smile. *"Let the quest begin!"*


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 30, 2021)

Eovin says, "I should probably advise against this. You have responsibilities here. But I also think getting away from the stuffy palace is a good idea."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 30, 2021)

Selythin nods approvingly. "We should head south of the river, that is where the troll and oger said the portal was." Lookaing at his companions he adds solemnly "I am ready"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 14, 2021)

Clearing his throat, the devil tainted elf adds: “well companions, are you ready?”









*OOC:*


 bump! ;-)


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 14, 2021)

"It's not like it takes me long to pack," Eovin says.


----------



## JharyOConnah (Jul 22, 2021)

After using some water craft to cross the river toward the southern hills, Queen Aloe and a small entourage of fey-folk (half a dozen satyrs), accompanied by Lord Protector Selythin and Grand Vizier Eovin in the air, rode in the direction of some distant mountains.

The ogre and troll had been encountered previously in the general vicinity. The large-scale bleachers that had been stacked next to the river facing the castle had long been dismantled. The scorch marks from the previous battle between the fairies and Chaos beasts were slowly disappearing too, although some signs of the violence remained.

The ogre and troll were, of course, no where to be seen.

A small patch of forest lie nearby to the west. Hills lie to the south and beyond those hills tall mountains perhaps a multiple day ride away.

The castle was behind them on its island in the middle of the river.

Perhaps signs of where the ogre and troll disappeared to could be found in the area. Besides the ogre's brief mention, months previously, of a nearby portal, the royal trio were at a loss for exactly how to proceed.

(Go ahead and give me a perception or investigation check if you search the area. You have advantage on your roll of you're flying.)

(Again, sorry for the delay. I'll try to be quicker as we move into this next section. Thank you all for sticking with the game. We've had multiple times the whole thing could've fallen apart, but you guys stuck it out. _High fives all around!_)

* * *


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 22, 2021)

*Eovin*
HP: 21/21; AC: 15; Passive Per/Inv: 13/10; Spells: 4/4, 2/2

Perception w/adv: 2D20.HIGH(1)+3 = [8, 7]+3 = 11


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 22, 2021)

Again, Selythin tolerated the fey folk that came along. They were well intentioned and wanted to accompany their queen, but he doubted their effectiveness should violence occur.

He flew several circles around the groups to find any clues to the portal's whereabouts.









*OOC:*


Perception with advantage 16


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 24, 2021)

As soon as she was relatively alone with the others, Aloe's poise cracked, and she exhaled a shuddering breath.

*"Gods above, I was a tailor two weeks ago and now everyone's calling me the queen! And I was, uh - I'm not complaining, but - "* She rubbed her temples, the crown feeling heavier than normal. *"I thought I was someone I'm not and - and I barely had time to even adjust to those changes before everyone started telling me who I really was and - " *

She took a breath.

*"I just needed to do something with you all. I'm sorry if I dragged you along. I just needed to - I - "*

She quieted herself, and looked over the area.



> Investigation: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3
> Aloe is too distracted by everything she's getting off her chest to be of much use!


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 24, 2021)

"As your advisor, I fear I must warn you." Eovin says. "Soon, people of the court are going to start whispers, wondering about when you will secure an heir. I know you haven't given it a thought and I'm not suggesting that you worry about it just yet. But be warned, the whispers will start soon."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 31, 2021)

*"... an heir?"* Aloe turns beet red, and coughs. *"I... don't... can I just point at someone and say 'that's the heir,' or do I have to go through - ugh." *She makes a face.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 31, 2021)

Eovin doesn't laugh aloud. "We do not need to discuss such things now."


----------

